# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Grandfathered Dream Journals >  >  Twoshadows' Lucid Dreams

## Twoshadows

Because my Dream Journal is getting quite huge, it is becoming difficult to go back and find certain dreams. I have decided that I would really like to have my LDs all together in one place. 

I'm taking these from my current Dream Journal and will continue to add them as I have them.

----------


## Twoshadows

My first LD:</SPAN>

April 19, 2006 4:50am 

I just had my first Lucid Dream a few minutes ago. 

In the dream I was lying in bed. Suddenly something felt funny in my mouth. I felt my teeth with my tongue and, sure enough, my upper left bicuspid was cracked and loose. I pulled a piece of the tooth out of my mouth, thinking, "I can't believe this is happening!" Then I thought, "That's it ! I don't believe this is happening. This must be a dream. This always happens in my dreams." [NOTE: This was the dream sign I kept telling myself I needed to recognize because it happens so often in my dreams. And I have now started using this as a reality check during the day...to feel if my tooth is loose]. Nothing else strange happened, but at that point I knew I was in a dream, and I realized I was lucid. 

As one might expect, I got very excited. I then thought about this website and how it says that when people first start having these experiences, they get so excited that they wake up. Well, as soon as I thought that, I felt myself wake up. 

Next thing I knew I was lying in bed saying, "Darn." But then I reached up and felt that same tooth. It was still loose. I had had a false awakening. I was still in the dream. I finished pulling out the tooth, and took a moment to sit and think about what was happening. Some of my thoughts were: So this is what it feels like to be in a dream and know it is a dream. It feels amazingly like real-life...yet there is a difference that I can't quite pin-point. Okay, what I really need to do is to try to float". 

I concentrated on the feeling I have had in dreams where I have floated. Next thing I knew I was floating (horizontal...because I had been laying down). At this point I really wanted to get outside. Too many of my recent flying dreams had taken place indoors (what a waste). I wanted to fly high. 

I floated out of the bedroom. Suddenly there was a little neighbor girl there pulling on me and asking for her ball. I reached in my pocket and pulled out a little pink bouncy ball and gave it to her. She took it and went away. [Note: Since this makes no sense to me, it shows that my subconscious mind was still doing its thing. If I were more lucid I'm sure I would have noticed that this was strange-- or that it wouldn't have happened at all.] 

I floated to the back door. As I reached for the door handle, I thought, "I don't want it to be cold outside...I can control that too, can't I?" I pulled the door open and floated out and took off flying. The weather was perfect. It was early morning...cool, but not cold. 

All around me the music from Peter Pan started playing, "You can fly...you can fly...you can fly...". I was feeling so happy that I started singing along. [Note: I remember thinking "I hope I am not singing in real life in bed and waking everyone up". I think that shows how lucid I really was...not forgetting that my real body was still laying in bed somewhere else.] 

I flew up over some trees, and grabbed some leaves off the top of a really tall one and told myself to fly higher. I did for moment, then the next thing I knew I was back near the ground. I told myself I had the power to go higher. And I was then able to go quite high. I looked down and could see the roads. I remember thinking, "I'm glad I have done Google Earth so much so I know what this is all supposed to look like from above". 

I decided I wanted to travel. I started following the highway, but realized that I was going to have to learn to fly faster or I wouldn't have time to get anywhere before I woke up. And sure enough, at that point I did wake up. 

But I didn't really mind. I was truly excited. I now knew that lucid dreaming was possible for me. And that this was just the beginning.<!-- / message -->

----------


## Twoshadows

First WILD attempt....a Success!!!

May 1 2006 2:00am

I just had an amazing experience. I wrote it down on paper when I first got up, but then decided to get it right on the computer. Here it is:

I was awaken at about 12:15 and was having trouble falling back asleep, so I got up and did a few things and then laid back down in bed. Laying awake in bed at night has always frustrated me. I feel like I am wasting time, yet I know I need to try to sleep.

But this time I thought I would make use of this time. I decided to try to WILD. It had been quite a while since I had read about WILDing, so I wasn't really sure what to do. I did remember something about counting down back from one hundred while laying real still. I figured it was worth a try since there was nothing to lose.

So I got in a comfortable position on my back and slowly counted down from one hundred. But I kept having itches and found myself scratching them. I got down to one and started again. 

At about 50 I thought, "This isn't working. I must be forgetting to do something." So I stopped counting. I laid there for a few more minutes and then I suddenly felt very sleepy. I figured I'd try one more time. 

This time I didn't even count. I just laid there staring at the ceiling and focused on the feeling of myself becoming more and more "detatched" from my body. I heard a noise that was like a "hum", and I saw the ceiling "bouncing". Or maybe I was the one bouncing. Which ever it was, the ceiling would come closer then go back, then closer and then back, until finally I reached out my hand to see if I could "physically" feel it. Sure enough, I _could_ feel it...even the texture of the plaster. When that happened I knew that I had successfully WILDed and I was in a Lucid Dream.

I did the first thing that seems to come naturally for me in LDs. I flew out of bed and down toward the door. This time it was still dark outside. I remembered that in my last LD I was able to control the weather so it wasn't cold outside. I did the same in this dream. I opened the door and flew out in the not-so-cold night. 

I could see the house lights and street lights around me as I started to fly higher. Finally I looked over toward the city and saw all the city lights. I realized that this was not my city, but a much larger city. I decided it didn't matter. In this dream my house was on some sort of hill overlooking the downtown area. I had to fly across the hill before the ground dropped away, and I was over all the city lights. That was pretty cool.

But then everything changed. I wasn't expecting this. My last LD seemed so perfectly real except for the fact that I was flying. But this one got a little strange. I was suddenly in a big dark room flying over these board games. Everything was huge, like I was the size of a fly in comparison. I didn't like it. I wanted to go back outside. I tried to change that, but was frustrated that I couldn't. I also wanted to see other people, since my LDs don't seem to have other people in them (except for that little girl that just passed through in the other one). But I couldn't make anyone show up.

I decided to try one more thing. I remembered that the Lucid Dream task for April was to swallow a goldfish (It didn't dawn on me that I was now at least an hour into May). So I decided that I would fly into the next room, and that I would see a fish tank full of goldfish by the wall. And....yes.....this time I was able to do it.

So there it was...this fish tank in an otherwise empty room. I landed on the floor beside it and looked at the fish. There were about 8 in the tank. They were a little more like Koi than the typical goldfish, but I figured that I had done pretty well considering this was only my second LD. They were all about 3 inches long and white in color with little spots of gold and black.

When I had read about this task I had wondered if "dream goldfish" felt or tasted anything like real goldfish. I was actually very curious to find out. I stuck my hand in the water and grabbed one. To my dismay, it felt exactly like a real fish...cold, wet, and slightly slimy. Without looking at it closely, I popped it in my mouth.

I stood there for a moment not knowing what to do next. I had hoped that once I got it into my mouth I could wish it into a cookie and chew it up and swallow it. But instead I had a very large, very real goldfish wiggling around in my mouth. It was too big to swallow whole. Yet the idea of chewing it was too gross to consider.

I finally thought, "If I can make myself fly in a dream, I certainly can make myself swallow a goldfish!" and with that, I swallowed.

The huge goldfish went about halfway down my throat before stopping. I started to gag. Unfortunately, the gagging made me wake up.

But again, I wasn't upset. I suddenly realized the significance of what I had just accomplished....my first WILD....and how easy it had come.

I had felt slightly frustrated that a week and a half had gone by since my first LD, and I had nothing else close to an LD since then.....until now.

I am definitely going to try this again.
<!-- / message -->

----------


## Twoshadows

5-3-06

I had my third Lucid Dream</SPAN> last night. Last night marks the two week anniversary since my first LD. So three in two weeks...I'm happy with that.

I am slightly frustrated because recall wasn't very good on this one. I didn't think that that would happen to me on a lucid dream, especially this early on.

I had awakened at about 5:00, and had decided to WILD. Wednesdays are a sleep-in day for me, so I thought it might work. But it was hard to concentrate. I had the window open, and it was already getting light, and there were dogs barking, and the birds were all singing so loudly. I finally decided that I wouldn't WILD. But as usual, I was hoping that I would DILD.

So I did fall back asleep and start some normal dreams. In one of the dreams I was flying. Not by myself, but in some sort of open topped flying car. And I was with several other people. Recall on that part of the dream is poor.

It was doing this flying that triggered lucidity. I remember thinking, "This is a dream. I'm Lucid." And the next thing I knew I was out flying on my own.

Yesterday, I had made it my goal that if I had an LD I would work on changing scenery...and if that didn't work I would patch a hole in a bucket (May's Lucid Task).

And this is where I wish I could remember details! I do remember being sucessful to the point of changing things so that I was instantly _really_ high in the sky. I have never been that high in any dream. Comparing it to Google Earth, I would say that I was about 15,000+ feet altitude...which is pretty amazing for me since my normal flying altitude in dreams is a couple of hundred feet tops.And that is basically all I remember of the lucid part of that dream. I somehow lost lucidity and went to other dreams that involved my grandma and having a toothache.

But knowing I had a lucid dream at all makes me happy, and it makes me realize that this is starting to become more natural. And that it will only get better from here.
<!-- / message -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*5-10-06*

Fifth Lucid Dream</SPAN>

This makes LDs two nights in a row. Pretty cool.

I went to bed at around 11:00 and got up at 5:45. I wasn't planning on going back sleep, but at 7:45 or so I laid down again for a little power nap. And I had this dream.

It started as a non-lucid dream. I was driving up a hill in my car. I was looking for a graveyard. (I have a friend in Rhode Island who I have been doing some research with involving graveyards in RI. And this had to do with that research.)

As I was driving I suddenly thought, "Wait a minute--how is it that I am acutally in RI ????"

At that point I realized that I was in a dream and that I was now lucid. I remember thinking "Hey, this is getting easier. It doesn't take much to get me lucid these days".

I looked down at my arms and hands holding the steering wheel and noticed I was wearing my red long sleeved shirt. 

In all my past LDs, as soon as I find I am lucid I take off flying. But I was in a car this time driving down the road. I was actually curious about what I would do.

I decided to focus on the windshield with the intent to change the scenery outside. The road in front of me become fuzzy and then changed to clouds and sky. I was proud of myself.

I now needed to get out of the car (for some reason opening the door didn't come to mind). I wanted to make the car around me disappear. I focused again on the windshield and made the windshield disappear. That was good enough for me as I now flew straight out into the sky. I noticed it was strange that I couldn't feel the wind or the coolness of the air like in my first two LDs (That's something I have to work on. Flying isn't the same without the wind in your face).

The thought now hits me that it is not the middle of the night for my sleeping self, but somewhere near 8:00. I was afraid someone would disturb me and I would wake up, and I wasn't ready to wake up.

I knew I needed to hurry. I decided that since this dream was originally about finding a graveyard, I wanted to fly to a certain graveyard in RI (EX022). I knew from my first LD that I couldn't fly the traditional way or I would never make it in time. In fact I didn't even know where I was at the moment. I would have to instantly make myself appear there. So I concentrated once more on the sky ahead of me and tried to make it appear as Exeter, Rhode Island. It started to get fuzzy and change.Then I woke up.

I am never ready for these dreams to end.


This dreams gets me excited in several ways. 

First, it is the second lucid dream in two nights. 

Second, I didn't have to have one of my traditional dreams signs to get me lucid. It happened without a lot of thought.

Third, I was able to _remember_ my goal of trying to learn how to change scenery.

Fourth, I was actually able to do some scenery change. I'm hoping that with practice I can master it. I am getting better, and more confident with this ability.
<!-- / message -->

----------


## Twoshadows

6-13-06

FINALLY......

I had another Lucid Dream</SPAN>. I went to bed thinking about how it had been a long time since I had had an LD, and how I really wanted to have one...tonight. I also thought about what I wanted to do if I did have an LD. I usually like to fly, but I had been a little disappointed by the lack of details in some of my recent LDs, and I was wondering what I could do to be more observant. I fell asleep thinking about that.

I woke up at 2:30 and realized that I hadn\'t had one. I decided to WILD. I tried for a while and an hour went by and I was frustrated. I finally decided I really just wanted to go to sleep. I did....and LDing must have been on my mind.

*My 7th LD:*

I was in a car. Jeff was beside me in the back seat, and one of the people in the front may have been Marie A. We were driving on a road that winded though a canyon. We passed a place where there were two waterfalls. I looked closely at the rocks by the waterfalls. One looked just like a big Triceratops head. I mean, _exactly_ like a triceratops head. I suddenly realized that things like that just don't happen in nature....*this was a dream*.

I looked around at everything. Here I was in a car again like my last memerable LD. I thought about flying. But everything around me looked so intensely real, I wondered how I could possibly make it disappear like the time before.

I looked at Jeff. I reached out and took his hand and felt his skin and touched the hairs on the back of his hand. So very real.

I touched the leather seat in the car. It was a tan color. I could feel the light shiny texture.

I touched the shiny metal door handle...and wondered how I could possibly be in a dream when this was so real. Everything was so solid...so touchable.

I looked down to see what I was wearing. I had on a grey sweatshirt. I also had on some grey sweatpants. The color of the sweatshirt was a lighter grey color and the material was much heavier than the pants.

I laughed and said to Jeff "Why am I wearing _sweatpants_??" (I never wear sweatpants, plus it was the middle of summer).

He shrugged and I think I told him at this time that I was having an LD with him in it.

I'm not sure where the dream went from here. I must have lost lucidity. I remember going on to other dreams. But I found it interesting--this was my first LD with other people....and the first I didn't fly in. My mind remembered that my main goal was for details. And I feel I got quite a few details. 

This wasn't a very long dream, but I feel every LD is practice for better future LDs.
<!-- / message -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*7-3-06*

I'm back.

I had a Lucid Dream </SPAN>while I was gone.

It wasn't particularly long, but it was an LD, nonetheless.

I was in the backyard of my old house and Philip was there, and he had these magic powers. One of the things he could do was to make things float. I remember I was on this bucket lid-- or something of that shape and size, and there was a rope attached and Philip was pulling me around the yard and I was floating behind him.

At some point I said to myself, "This is really odd. How can this be happening?" And at that moment I realized that I was dreaming.

I then said to Philip "Hey, I'm dreaming! Let's fly!" 

And we took off up into the air and started flying straight up--super high. But then I realized that I was losing the dream. I could feel myself wake up. I was aware enough to know that I had just had a false awakening, but I lost lucidity at that point and went on to other now forgotten dreams.
<!-- / message -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*7-8-06*

I had a good Lucid Dream </SPAN>last night.

Before I went to bed I had remembered that I had still not read the Lucid Tasks for July. I went to bed with this on my mind.

It started as a very long normal dream. But I can only backtrack it to a point where I was standing in line in a building with a bunch of other people. I knew some of the people there: Jeff, Jeremy H and Marie.

I looked over the rail beside us and saw a huge pool of water (like at Sea World). Marie had her feet dangling in the water, and Jeff was leaning toward the water. I suddenly saw something snake-like coming through the water at us. I realized it was a sea snake. I remembered that they are one of the most venomous snakes on earth. It started swimming around Marie's legs. Then over to Jeff who was holding his hand out to it. It stuck its head out of the water and "sniffed" Jeff's hand. I was waiting for it to bite him at any second. But to my relief it then swam away without harming anyone.

I then realized that we were alone and that we had lost our group. We started to run ahead. And I started doing cool things like jumping down whole staircases in one jump. Or jumping over obsticles that are in my way...and staying up in the air a very long time. It was a very satisfying feeling.

I finally ran out the door to the outside. Everything was beautiful. It had been raining and the sky was still overcast except for a strip around the horizon. The sun was shining through that gap and everything was glowing a golden yellow (like it does in real life under these circumstances).

I thought it was the most beautiful thing I had ever seen. I saw that I was at Disneyland, and I could see the Matterhorn not too far away also glowing in the golden sunlight.

I'm not sure what triggered lucidity, but the next thing I knew, I was lucid and flying toward the Matterhorn. It felt so good to be flying. But suddenly I could feel the dream slipping away. I felt myself wake up. But instead of finding myself in bed like most of my False Awakenings I was just back on the ground. 

I saw a house and flew up by its roof. I remembered that I had wanted to do one of the Lucid Tasks. But I hadn't read July's Task yet. So I fingured the next best thing was to try to do some old tasks. I looked at the house next to me and wondered how hard it would be to destroy it with my bare hands. I had never tried anything like that before. I pulled back my fist and gave it a hard punch. Nothing happened except for giving me sore knuckles. I focused my mind and picutred making a huge hole with the next punch. I punched again. And again. But I was unable to do any damage (except to my knuckles). I didn't worry too much. I figured destroying things wasn't one of my strengths.

I then thought of catching a butterfly. I wondered how hard that would be. I started floating out from the house and looked around. As I was flying I felt something tickle my nose and I looked and saw two butterflies....one large one and a smaller one. The smaller one had beautiful wings--the upper parts were orange and the lower parts black. I slowly reached out my hands and cupped them around the little butterfly. I could feel its wings brush the insides of my hands. I was surprised how easy that was. I then let the butterfly go.

I then decided to fly very high. I was having problems getting higher than about 30-40 feet. I remember there was a tree beside me that I couldn't get any higher than. I would suddenly slow to a stop and hover. I then really put my mind to it and got another 10 feet or so higher before stopping again. I wasn't sure why I was having such trouble.

Then I was back on the ground and I decided to climb this wooden fence so I could get high and then dive off and fly. I climbed and climbed this fence. It went up and up. There didn't seem to be an end to it. Finally when my leg muscles could take no more, I saw that I was at the top. I looked down to see how high I was. But to my surprise and dismay, I saw that I was about five feet off the ground. That was quite frustrating. At that point I seemed to lose lucidity. I went on to other dreams. One was about being with roommates. One of them liked the same guy that I did. I think he was a garbage collector. Then we were dressing up for this dance. My roommate was putting on blue stockings.

And that's all I remember.

Goal: Look up July's Lucid Tasks!!
<!-- / message -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*8-3-06*

I think what I said in yesterday's post is true. After writing in my journal and getting lucid dreaming back on my mind, I had a lucid dream. Plus my night was full of many other dreams that I remember quite well. This was my best night of dream recall in a couple of weeks--about the time I went away and stopped writing in this journal.

My Lucid Dream</SPAN>

It started with me being in a room that I didn't recognize. Suddenly Jeff walks in with a kitten. 

[Note: This is the same kitten I saw in real life two days ago. This was an odd thing, so I'll share it. I was walking in to Safeway and right inside the door was a little Native American boy 4 or 5 years old with a kittten. He was sitting on the floor and swinging this kitten around quite roughly by its front paws. I stopped in alarm and was about to say something. But I didn't have to because I had walked in the door at the same time as a German couple. They saw the same thing and started scolding the boy in German. Even though he wouldn't have understood the words, like me he knew they didn't approve of what he was doing. He stopped swinging the cat and held it to his chest. The German couple and I then slowly walked further into the store, wondering what this boy was doing without parents in a big store with a cat and no one seemed to care. It was really odd and I probably should have done a reality check. ]

Anyway, in the dream Jeff had this same kitten and it was quite injured. He had it wrapped in a bloody blanket. I took a closer look at the cat and saw that it was really cut up. Its abdomen was actually cut open and it looked like someone tried to stitch it up but did a very poor job because it was pulling back open. I realized that the cat couldn't possibly live. It was too hurt. I was about to tell Jeff what I thought when I looked back to where the kitten was and saw that it was suddenly a baby. A real baby. I was now quite alarmed. We _had_ to get this baby to the emergency room _now_.

But then I suddenly stopped. I knew the baby had been a kitten a minute ago. How did it change? Could it be that I was in a dream. Yes! I was finally having a lucid dream again after I had not had one for a while. But I still felt this need to take the baby to the hospital. There it was in front of me looking so real and helpless. But I knew that if I was in a dream, then the baby didn't actually exist. So I pulled myself away and started to float. Yes, that was proof enough that the baby didn't need me. I floated higher, then suddenly felt myself slipping away. Dang it, I was about to lose my dream.

But I suddenly popped into a different place. I was now in my old house in Los Angeles where I grew up. I flew out the front door. I wanted to really enjoy this experience. I turned on my back and flew feet first, letting the wind blow between my toes. It felt so nice and relaxing, yet exilerating. I turned back so I was flying the normal way. 

I looked around me the colors were so bright. I could see the details of the houses below. I saw the playground of my old elementary school as I flew over it. I saw some fog ahead I was going into it. I thought, "This would be a perfect opportunity for scenery change. I'll come out further across the United States so I can go somewhere I have never gone before".

Sure enough, when I came out I was somewhere I didn't recognize. There was a lake or bay. I could see a road below and I could see the cars driving along below. The flying in this dream was effortless. My arms were out in front, yet I didn't need then for steering. I felt the wind in my hair. I was going quite fast and high. This was the most realistic flying I remember ever doing in a dream, lucid or not.

But finally I realized I was losing the dreamand I woke up for real.
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*8-4-06*

I had three lucid dreams last night!! 


Now let's see how well I remember them.

The first one was earlier on in the night, and I can't remember how it started. But something didn't seem right, and I questioned my state and decided that I was dreaming.

I wanted to do something different in my dream than just fly--like I alway do. I remembered that I wanted to *look at my hands*. I had read in other posts that sometimes you can make yourself have 6 fingers on your hand. I was with some people (who I can't identfy now) and I said to them, "Hey check out my hand". I lifted it up fully expecting to see six fingers. But to my surprise (and theirs) I had about ten fingers growing out of that hand. To make it weirder, on the last nuckle on each finger were two separate finger tips. So it was quite the sight to see about 20 little finger tips. I waved them around at the people I was with, telling them I was lucid dreaming, and that's why my hand was so weird.

And then to prove my point further I reached up and grabbed a tree limb. I did several *one armed pull-ups* and said "I can't do that in real life. Isn't lucid dreaming cool?"

And then I said, "But this is the best...." And I took off *flying*.

I flew for a while and then realized that I didn't want to spend my whole LD flying. I wanted to complete July's Lucid Task (I hadn't read what August's was yet) I needed to find a cemetery so I could raise some one from the dead. I looked all around. I got frustrated because I knew all I had to do was to _create_ a cemetery. Then I started worrying that I would wake up before I found one. That thought is almost always fatal to my lucid dreams. And sure enough, as soon as I thought that I woke up.To this minute I don't know if I was truly awakened or if it was a FA. But I felt myself laying in bed. I refused to open my eyes. I kept telling myself to go back to sleep and go back to the LD.

I don't know what happened. Recall is poor. I think I went on to other dreams. BUt then at some point I remember *flying again* and saying"Hey! I'm having another LD. That's twice in one night! Totally cool."
I lost lucidity at some point because I then had one of my classic reoccuring dreams. I have this 4-5 times a year. The most recent was.....the night before (I know, I never got my other dreams written up from yesterday). So not only did I LD two nights in a row. But I had one of my favorite stressful dreams. The theme:* "It's Halloween And I Have Forgotten To Decorate".* 

I know...it sound like a bizarre dream to have so often. But you would have to understand me and Halloween. Ever since my earliest childhood memories Halloween has been the coolest most exciting time of year. My mom always made a big deal of decorating the house. And as we grew, my sister and I have had great times making our house the coolest one around. We would go all out with music cobwebs, a graveyard, lights...and last year we had over 50 jack-o-lanterns glowing in the front yard...etc etc....

So back to the dream....first, the one from night before last: It was Halloween. I didn't seem to remember it was until about 3:00 in the afternoon. I then remembered. At first I got very excited. I thought "Oh yeah, I can finally get out Halloween boxes out of the garage!" Then I thought, "Oh wait. I have an errand to run...oh no...by the time I'm done it will be too late to decorate" And I got quite stressed out.

Last night's dream was similar. I was frantically trying to get things out of the garage in time for the trick-or-treaters to come by. Next thing I remember I was with two guys (I don't know who they were supposed to be). We were wearing these costumes that were kind of like the *Dementors* from Harry Potter but white instead of black. As I walked along, I suddenly realized that I was in a dream _again_. I thought it would be really cool if I could just float along in the air --like the Dementors do in the movie. But I was having some trouble with dream control. I was able to get in the air a little but I kept coming down and couldn't get the effect that I wanted. And after that I lost lucidity again.

Notes:</SPAN>

Although the second two LDs were short, I still think it was neat that the thought to become LUCID stayed with me for the remainder of the night. This is what I have been hoping for all along. Maybe this will start the pattern for more LDs for me in the future.

I remembered that I wanted to look at my hand like I had read about. The results were....interesting.

I also remembered that another of my deam signs was one armed pull-ups. I love to do those. This was the first time I have done them in a LD.

I remembered to try to find a cemetery. Although I wasn't successful, I still glad I remembered to try. To remember at all and attempt it is at _least_ half the battle. One of these times I'll remember _and_ be succesful.
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*10-9-06*

Lucid Dream!!</SPAN>

It's about time!

I had thought I had missed out on having a good dream last night. I had awakened at 3:30. The only dream I had had to that point that I remembered was one about a guy I knew in high school (G R). And I was seeing him while visiting. (I think I am anticipating this coming weekend in CA.)

So I laid in bed for the next few hours trying to get back to sleep so I would have not only a good night's sleep but something far more interesting to put down in my dream journal.

Well, I got my wish. My alarm had actually gone off. I had pushed snooze...

I was talking to Jeff about a car accident--supposedly about one he/I/we (?) had. At this moment he was in the car, and I was standing on the sidewalk about two blocks from home. It was night or very early morning...fairly dark. I was about to ask him to give me a ride home, but he took off. 

I decided to run home. I was running very fast. But as I look back on it I didn't have very good control. There was this building I was going to have to pass. I wanted to veer away from it a little so didn't come blindly around one of its corners (you know, in case someone was standing there waiting to mug me). But I ended up almost running into that corner. Luckily no one was waiting there to mug me.

I got to where I thought my street should be, but I realized I had gone a block too far. I turned around to go back. I still couldn't find my street. Suddenly I had that feeling I had in a dream a couple of months ago where I was also trying to find my house/apartment, but couldn't find it.

I *questioned this feeling.* Could I possibly be dreaming??

I was still on the move. But I was riding my bike now. I was heading to a place in the road where there was a very steep hill that came back up to another hill. I decided that this would be a good place to give dream control a try. I decided that when the hill dipped down I would remain going (flying) straight across.

I remember thinking that I was pretty sure I was in a dream, but that things seemed so real. This was going to be quite the test.

The road started to slope down. I concentrated on not going down. Yes.....I was doing it!. I was definitely in a dream. I flew across toward the other hill. I remember music playing. It might have been Africa by Toto.... LOL. I remember thinking that there was something significant about that choice in music...something that Tito would have appreciated [in retrospect, I have no idea what I was thinking]. I do remember thinking that I rather enjoyed music in my LDs, and that I would make an effort to always create it.

Suddenly I was in a store. I don't know how that transition came about.

I walked passed an aisle and caught a glimpse of Carl. I almost walked past because I seemed to be in a hurry to get someplace, then thought that would be terriblely rude not to stop and say "Hi". So I went back. He had seen me. We said "Hi" and hugged. Suddenly I realized that he was very very tall. I looked up at him again and realized that he wasn't Carl anymore, but Daniel.

I thought, "Hey, this is cool. Who else can I make this person be?" I gave him another hug and concentrated on him turning into someone else. I think it was working, but my alarm went off.

All this had happened in the ten minutes between alarms.

Alright!

I'm so glad this happened. I was starting to wonder what my problem was....why I couldn't LD anymore. But I have really been trying hard to think about it lately and I guess it paid off!!
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*10-29-06*

Lucid Dream!</SPAN>

First of all, I had awakened at about 2:00 thinking about the stress of my responsibilites. I had a really big day the coming day and I desperately needed my sleep--so I pretty much knew I would lay in bed the rest of the night _not_ able to sleep. But somewhere close to 4:00, I went back to sleep and had this dream.

I was in what was supposed to be my mom's house. I was in my mom's room talking with her. She was sitting on the bed. I suddenly noticed that she looked very young. Also she was quite thin. It started sinking in that this was not right. My mom didn't look like this. Then --BLAM--"I must be dreaming!!"

At that very moment my alarm went off--at least what I _thought_ was my alarm went off ("false alarm"...kind of like "false awakening"). The music I heard coming from what I thought was my radio alarm was the Christmas song "*What Child is This*" (My dreams have such an interesting variety of music.)

As soon as I heard the alarm, I thought, "This can't happen. I have to stay asleep." So I stared at my mom's shirt (a white tank top...yes, definitely a dream) and concentrated on staying in the dream. The moment of danger passed and things were stable again.

The first thing I did to check that I was _really_ in a dream was to *float*. And yes, I could do it. I love that feeling when I realize that I am in a dream and then do the "float". It's just magical.

I decided I wanted this to be a really useful LD--not just a "flying around" LD. So the next thing I did was to *stare at my hands*. At first I had 6 fingers. But as I looked it would change. The number would increase. Then I noticed that one of my fingers split into two finger tips (similar to the first time I looked at my hand in an LD).

Then I even noticed that my hand was split--like when you look at a straw in a glass full of water--the refraction makes it not match up right. Well, that's what my hand was doing. And I also noticed that I was wearing my long sleeved brown shirt that I was wearing in the picture I posted holding the giant cockroach.

Then I decided to be even more thourogh. I lifted up my foot so I could see what my _toes_ looked like in a lucid dream. I saw that I had a lot of toes, but I didn't take the time to count them all.

I then walked over to the balcony--I was on the second floor. I decided to see what would happen if I let myself fall off. Would I float? Would I hit the ground? 

I had a funny feeling backing up to the edge even though I knew that I couldn't hurt myself in a dream. I got to the edge and gathered my courage and let myself *fall backward*. I felt a very real falling sensation. I kept going long past when I should have hit the ground. I looked around me. Everything was white. I was falling into this white void. It was very strange. But the falling sensation actually felt kind of good.

I'm not sure how it transitioned, but I was now flying around outside. I could see *clouds*. I noticed how completely fake they looked. They looked flat like a painting. I was quiute disappointed because I remembered being on the plane and how I had looked forward to seeing very realistic clouds in future LDs

I then remembered that I wanted to *fly underwater*. I needed to create the ocean. As I flew I told myself that I would come to an ocean. Ands sure enough, I came to a bay (close enough) and dove down into the water. The water was cool, but not too cold. I couldn't see well under the water so I didn't stay down there very long or go very deep.

Somewhere around this point I woke up. I really wanted to get out of bed and write it down while it was still fresh in my mind. But the sensible part won. It knew I would never go back to sleep and that tomorrow would be an exhausting day. So I went back to sleep. Somewhere in my next dream I wrote the LD down. Wonder if that helped me remember it. 

I do remember quite a bit. I just wonder what I have forgotten. I hope this means my dry spell is broken and that I will have many more LDs to remember and share. And I haven't even gotten the vitamins yet...
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->__________________

----------


## Twoshadows

*11-08-06*

I just awoke from doing the Tasks of the month</SPAN>!!!!

It was at the end of a super long dream.

Dream:

I remember being at a gym with my sister and one of her friends. I had never gone to this gym, so I wasn't sure what all the machines did. But I got on them anyway and tried to be creative.

Next thing I remember is that they are interviewing someone and I hear him on the speakers. It is another old friend of mine R.S. that I haven't seen since high school and that I have lost touch with. I look at him from across the room. We make eye contact. He smiles at me. I hurry across the room so I can see him.

But before I can get to him I bump into E, who is the friend I stayed with in LA. He pulled at my arm and took me aside. He looked very handsome. I decide to just hug him. He them tells me something important. But I don't remember.

The dream transitions again and I am what I first thought was a dentist office. I later realize that it is a mental institition and that I am being held--against my will, if needs be. I thought, "Screw this. I can't stay here." 

And I took off flying over everyones' heads then out the door in back. I flew over the grassy area and then some trees before I realize that I have to go back.

I remembered that E was still there. I had to get him out. And then I remembered...."The Book". We had to get The Book out with us. In it were all the secrets that I had...secrets like Why I could fly.... There was no choice. I had to go back.

I went in the back doors past my friend BC (who had helped me a lot last week in real life). He was working there but doesn't try to stop me. I see E, and on the closest desk is The Book. I grab the book and shout at E to follow me. He runs out the door, but as he sees me flying, he takes off flying, too. And in a minute he is ahead of me. I try to catch up. I look below us and I see that there is a big group of children following us. C is with them. Suddenly I'm so low that they are almost able to grab my feet. I know that they are not there to hurt us, but I worry that they will slow us down. We really need to get away. I tell myself that I have the power to fly higher and faster. It works a bit.

Next thing I remember is that we went into some sort of building, maybe a library. I run across to the far side with E. There is a lady standing in front of us. I am sure she is there to capure us and take us in. But then she asks if she could help us. I look at her, and say, "What we really need is to take this off." I grab a wooden grate that is covering a slit on an outside wall. She seems surprised, but I don't wait to see what she will do. I squeeze though, so does E and then we fly again.

But now we are close to the tops of these mountains. There are trees with beautiful fall leaves, mostly yellow in color (aspen?).

I look over and suddenly see a group of young people. I say to myself, "These are my old friends from high school". But they weren't. They were people I know now from my current life. Most were kids.

I don't know why that was the thing, after all the other crazy things--but _that_ triggered lucidity.

I landed by the kids. I told myself that I would hang on to this dream no matter what. There were some important things I needed to try. Amazingly it all stayed clear.. I looked over and saw S and K. I decided to ask them the *Simple Task of the Month.* 

"Am I dreaming?" I asked K. 

"Yeah you are, but it's not how I thought it would be."

"Am I dreaming?" I asked S.

Yeah, but it's not what I thought it would look like."

I went over to a group of younger kids.

"Am I dreaming?"

Their responses were very typical of little children.

They all responded with "Yeah, but...." And each of there ending part of the response was something really silly that didn't make sense. And each kids was getting sillier and sillier to outdo the kid before him.

I wish I remembered more of the responses. They were things to the affect of "Yeah, but I got to go to Disneyland last week." Or "Yeah, but I have a loose tooth." Irrelevant stuff.

But I was surprised, though, that they all said "yes". I wasn't sure if it would be "yes" or "no".


Then I remembered the second *Task of the Month*--to witness the End of the World.

I looked around and found another adult..someone else I know from LV. I tell him, "In a few minutes it will be the end of the world. We need to try to keep the kids safe." I think I was saying the last part so that Dream Character didn't to anything that would stop me from finishing the dream as I needed to do.

We kept the kids together on that high spot on the mountai. The the other adult and I got in the car and drove down a road until we could see off the edge and down to the rest of the world.

At first I saw volcanos erupting. Smoke and ash filled the sky. The I saw huge floods come in and swallow up the city before me. I thought, "They are all gone...."

We drove again. I remember seeing all these wet kittens in the road just standing there trembling.

That really got to me. I started to cry. What had I done.....?

Then I woke up.
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*11-9-06*

Yes! I just awoke from yet another LD. I hope this means that they are back to stay.

Lucid Dream</SPAN>

I remember driving with my mom. We came to this train crossing. I had this feeling a train was near, but the arms were up. I looked right and saw that a train had just passed. After we crossed I looked left and saw that another train was coming. The arms weren't going down, and there were no flashing lights. I was afraid the cars behind me were going to get hit. But then we were too far ahead to see.

We came to this big and very busy intersection. Next thing I remember my mom and I were out of the car. She told me she hated to drive through that intersection.

Next I remember we were on top of this fairly high concrete roof on a building by that same intersection. I was at the edge...I was falling off. As I went over I told my mom that I would be ok. I wasn't lucid yet...but I was getting close.

Then my mom and I were both on the ground level again now. I was thinking that what just happened was weird. I looked at my mom again. She was wearing an Old Navy flag shirt that was pretty low cut. It was so _not_ my mom that --just like the tank top in the other recent LD--it triggered lucidity.

I said, "Mom, cool, you are in my LD! This means you can come flying with me--won't that be great?"

Then I said, "But first we need to feel the texture of this brick planter next to us." I reached out and felt the bricks. They were fairly smooth, with flecks of rough spots. [It was exactly like a type of brick that I know from real life--the texure was perfect.]

I then said, "We need to look at our hands". They looked almost normal exept for a small finger growing out between my third and fourth finger. I remembered what Ranma said about trying to keep it from changing--to keep it stable. I told myself to make my hand right. It went to completely normal. But when I stopped concentrating, the little finger came back. I did this a few times and never was able to keep that 6th finger from appearing again. I'll have to keep working on that one.

Then I told my mom, "Now we can fly." I took off and heard my mom flying behind me. I went out into the street area. There were these decorations strung out between the street lamps in the center of the road. They were at first like white sheets, then turned into those fake spider webs you buy for Halloween.

As I was flying under these, I noticed that the music from Peter Pan was playing again "You can fly, you can fly, you can fly....". I thought, "Wow...just like in my first LD....I like it." Once I started listening, it played louder...and I hummed along.


But then I was having trouble getting past all the spider webs. They were all over now and I couldn't fly any higher because of them. 

Suddenly I was in a mall. I decided to land.

Things get fuzzy here. I had some sort of plan/goal. But I don't remember what it was. Then I saw a guy I knew from high school (D Lopez). [We had been in a lot of classes, and he was friends with another of my friends, but I always was under the impression that he didn't like me too much. So I'm not sure why he was the one to show up here.]

I landed next to him and said, "Ha!...You're in my LD."

He looked at me and said, "You are not going to kiss me, are you?"

I laughed and said, "I think I will."

So I put my arms around his neck and started to kiss him. I suddenly realized that I didn't remember ever kissing anyone in my dreams before. It felt quite real and kind of good in spite of the fact that it was D.  

Then the dream faded and I woke up.

And this all took place between alarms (5:50 and 6:00).....so the whole thing was less than 10 minutes. They always seem so much longer. But in spite of the length it was a very satisfying LD.

Edit:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awZ0f4cCs0I

That is a link to the song for anyone who doesn't know what I am talking about. It had been a while since I had seen that myself. Interesting to see them flying..... So familiar...the sensation of flying is very real to me now. It no longer seems like just a dream. It is a magical ability that I get to use in a secret life. 

Isn't LDing great?  

<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->__________________

----------


## Twoshadows

*11-15-06*

Lucid dream</SPAN>

I actually don't even remember how this dream started because it was sandwiched in between two non-lucids.

It started like I was watching a movie. There were all these flying robots that were flying over LA to do something. I was seeing them as if I was flying through the air with them.

For some reason I became lucid (probably the flying). I was sitting in this small flying car that was a bit like a kayak because I was out on top holding on to the sides using that to steer. 

I spent pretty much the whole dream just flying around in this little car enjoying the ride. At one point I thought, "Now what were next month's tasks?" Then I remembered it was not next month, and I shouldn't worry about trying those just yet.

I tried to focus on details as I was flying. I could feel the wind through my hair and hear the wind in my ears. Very very real. My mind did a great job of making the wind stronger and louder as I turned and swooped.

Then I saw Disneyland in the distance. I wanted to fly there. I headed toward it. Right as I was getting close to the Matterhorn, I could feel myself start to wake up. 

Now this is what I found most interesting in this dream. I felt myself wake up. I was even seeing what I thought was my real life (FA) but I was able to pull myself back to the dream, and focus back on the feeling of the wind and of Disneyland in front of me.

This happened several times until I finally got to the point where I thought I was fully awake and not able to go back to the dream. Unfortunately it was another False Awakening. But I was so intent at this point to run to the computer to write it down. I was surprised to find that my computer had been taken down (but not so surprised as to become lucid again.) and for the next few minutes of dream I was just trying to find a way to write the LD down. Because that happened, I don't feel I have the details on this LD as well as some of my other lucid dreams from the past. 

In fact, I remember thinking that in the dream I was hearing music playing. But I couldn't tell you now what it was  But maybe it will come to me.

BUt anyway--another Lucid Dream!! 


Edit: 

I need to write up the conditions leading up to this LD. This was a sleep in morning. I had awaken at my normal time of 6:00. I knew I didn't have to get up yet. I got up and went to the bathroom and got a drink...and on a whim took half of a B-6 vitamin (50 mg). I was kind of cold. I crawled back into my bed and got under my wonderful micro-fleece blanket and my also wonderful big down comforter. It was so wonderfully cozy that I was able to drift back into dreamland.
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*11-29-06*


I just had my longest Lucid Dream</SPAN> ever.

I had awakened at exactly 6:00. It was a sleep-in day, so I got up did a few little things, took a B6, then lay back on my bed and listened to U2 for about a half hour, then turned off the music and thought about what I wanted to LD about. I came up with a few ideas, but decided I might just go with the flow when the LD started. At exactly 7:00 I laid back down to go to sleep.

I started dreaming. The first part that stands out was I was at my friends' house. They had moved and were building their own house. The house was like a big castle--but painted white with red trim. There was a tunnel though the house, and I could see a large train engine sitting there.

I told them, "Wow...I see you are actually making your dream house. It's so cool!"

I talked to them for a bit about the house. Then I got distracted. I had this ball of rolled up chain that I was holding. I realized that I could make it float, and if I hung on real tight I could come up off the ground a few feet.

I'm pretty sure it was that that triggered lucidity. This was such a long dream that I don't feel that I can get it all in order. But I don't feel that for this type of dream order will make a huge difference.

I believe the first thing I did was to fly. I don't think I went far before I decided I needed to try some things out. So I landed.

I looked at my *hands*. I wanted to get as much detail as I could. The fingers this time were all normal. There were a few purple ink smudges on my hand (in the dream I blamed them for some I had gotten in real life, but I actually didn't have any IRL). The spots would come and go, kind of like when you look at a bright light and for the next minute you see a spot of color in front of your eyes that moves around as you move your eyes.

I could also see the ridges and finger prints on my hand and fingers. I felt satisfied at the detail I was seeing.

I looked at my *clothes*. I was wearing my long sleeve brown shirt (again) and my blue Levis... and blue flip flops (which I don't own in real life).

I flew around again and did *December's Basic Lucid Task*...which I just wanted to try and see if I could. I guess I have to leave out the details here, until the Tasks are made public. I was surprised how easy it was and knew that if I became lucid in December it would be no problem to repeat.

Then things get fuzzy.

I think I flew around some more until I came to two guys. I thought, "I'm wasting this LD. I need to do something interesting". I looked at the guys again. They were both old-ish. I looked at the younger of the two. He was in his late forties, balding and had crooked teeth. And he didn't look to happy to see me hovering in front of him and staring at him like that.

But I thought, "What the heck." So I came close to him and thought I would give him a little *kiss*. But instead, our teeth clanked and he pushed me away.

I thought , "Okay, that was a bad idea." and flew again.

I eneded up in this large castle like building. I can't remember details, but I remember walking out of a room and out on a balcony. I looked over the edge. I was up many stories. There were rocky fields below. I thought about letting myself fall off backwards like I had done before--because it is really a test of courage to just fall back like that.

But instead I took this moment to stop and think. I thought back on this LD and was afraid I would never remember all I did. I thought about finding a paper to write it down, thinking that maybe the review in my mind might help when I woke up. But I decided not to because I thought that might take too long.

So I looked back off the balcony again. And that's when I remembered I owed *CoLd BlooDed* a flight. I looked around and hoped he would just show up there on the balcony with me. When he didn't I stared at the stone wall and concentrated on making him materialize out of nowhere. That also didn't work.

Frustrated, I looked back down at the ground and focused on a *rock*. I then picked it up with my mind and threw it as far as I could. 

I did that to a second rock...and a third. I was rather impressed with myself because I had never remembered being able to do that in a dream. I thought about other powers I might want to try. I thought about how Oneironaut gathered all this energy in him and did something cool with it...but I couldn't remember exactly what he had done (decided I would read about it again when I woke up).

I think I just decided to fly again. I realized that there was *music* playing. It was a lot like Handel's Hallelujah Chrous--but not quite.

I decided I just wanted to fly fast and high. I sometimes have trouble going either fast or high. So I did what I read about on this website about picturing *rockets* coming out of my feet. As soon as I thought that I heard a low roar and left myselt surge forward a bit. But then it slowed again.
And it was somewhere around here that I woke up. And when I looked at the clock it said 8:04.
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->__________________

----------


## Twoshadows

*12-16-06*

WILD and short Lucid Dream</SPAN>

I just want to quickly mention that I had a very interesting experience last night with WILDing.

I did WBTB. I wasn't actually going to WILD, but hoped to have a LD by DILD. But right as I lay in bed thinking "I'm not tired enough to sleep", I realized that what I thought had been my own conscious thoughts were turning into dreams (Will write the details later. Notes: dog, jumping, wall, T-rex)

I then thought "Wow, I guess I am tired--maybe I should try to WILD". I then relaxed completely and focused.

What happened next was really incredible. When I had my first WILD I went straight from consciouness into the dream with out any --I can't remember the correct terms--the lights and sounds. (HI?)

Well, this time I instantly saw green lights and heard and indescribable sound. It was a middle range tone...slightly digital sounding. The lights were crazy. I thought I saw a face in the lights and got a little scared. (I had heard people talking about getting scared in this transition. And now I know what they mean.) Then the sounds started sounding voice-like.

I actually started praying because I was freaking out and felt really out of control. And then slowly everything faded and I was laying back on my bed. During that time I didn't dare try to move because I know that if I found that I couldn't I would have been doubly freaked out. This whole thing probably lasted less than a minute. But it was so _very_ intense. It was a really good exprience to have. Gives me more of an idea of what other people go through, and what might happen in the future when I try to WILD again.

I think I went to sleep after that. But I remember finding myself in my old computer room and lucid. I was sitting cross-legged on the floor and facing the North wall. It didn't feel very stable, and I knew that I didn't have long in this LD. Last night as I went to bed I decided that the next time I went lucid, more importanly than me completing the Task was for me to focus on detail, especially on myself.

So I did exactly what I had wanted-- I reached out my right arm and really looked at it. I took my other hand and rubbed it up and down that arm to feel the sensation of touch in this dream. It was wonderfully real...even as the dream faded.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*12-29-06*

On the verge of being Lucid...

I don't remember anything but the very end. It was also a very very short DV member dream.....about pj--who I really don't know except that his dream journal is always up there with mine.

All I remember is holding some kind of electronic "thing" It looked a little like a cell phone, but wasn't. It belonged to pj. Suddenly I spilled something on it and totally ruined it. I was horrified at what I had done.

But then I thought, "Wait a minute. This is a dream. I don't have to deal with this." So I woke myself up. 

Duh!!

It all happened so instantaneously that I didn't have time to realize what I was doing.

This is what I used to do in my youth. I think that's why I was able to pick up on LDing so fast in my adulthood.

----------


## Twoshadows

*1-1-07*

Starting the year off with another Almost Lucid</SPAN>. Can't decide if that is a good or bad thing.

It is so typical that it almost hurts that I didn't instantly become fully lucid.

I was looking in the mirror and noticed one of my teeth was brownish in color. I touched it and it was loose. I looked at it closer and to my horror, I noticed that it was hollow. I could see inside a hole and see that it was completely decayed on the inside.

I also noticed that another tooth on the other side was also brown and loose. This really drepressed me. I knew these teeth would fall out. I thought of how my smile would look with these teeth gone. I would no longer have a pretty smile. I would never be able to smile at people again.

Again I looked in the mirror and this time I noticed that all of my teeth were crooked and that there were gaps between my teeth. I looked terrible. I thought, "No matter what it costs I am doing to get major work on my teeth until they look nice again."

Then suddenly it hit me, "This is my dreamsign!! There is a very good chance that I am dreaming!. I just need to do a reality test. Let's see...what do I want to try?"

The first and only thing that came to mind was that I needed to try to float. I concentrated and nothing happened.

Then I decided to fall backwards and see if I could float. I fell backward and right before I hit the ground I caught myself. But for some stupid reason I didn't count that as floating.

"Hmmm....nothing is working. Everything is too real. I guess this time I am finally going to have to accept that I have bad teeth. I can't always be saved by having it turn out to be a dream."

And so I came to the wrong conclusion that I was not dreaming... and the dream either continued or faded out. I do remember waking up at some point and saying, "Dang--that _was_ a dream...and I totally missed it. Stupid!"

This was the first time that I have missed becoming fully lucid after questioning my state within a dream. Very frustrating. But now at least I understand what some people have to go through in order to determine if what they are experiencing is real or just a dream. I hope I have learned my lesson and won't give up so easily again.


Edit:

I just wanted to add that the "falling backwards" thing... it is something that I have done often in dreams. I don't think I have written about it. But I enjoy falling backwards and "catching" myself before I would hit the floor. I kind of bounce a little on my back before I am able to go right back to an upright position again. I will often do this again and again. It's it actually very fun.


Edit 2:

Oh and get this-- last night before I went to bed (after watching Star Wars ep 2) I had just read the section in the Lucid Dreaming book about....yep....Critical State Testing. Yes...and I still blew it. 


And...no Star Wars dream..... 
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->__________________

----------


## Twoshadows

*1-31-07*

Lucid Dream!</SPAN>

I read out of my Lucid Dreaming book about MILD before I went to bed-- and this is the dream I got.

The dream started out nightmarish. I was becoming aware that this huge monster/creature was getting into my room at night. I never saw it, but I could see from evidence it left that it had been there. It was really starting to freak me out to the point where I no longer wanted to go to sleep. The thought of something so big being just a few feet away while I was completely asleep made me feel so vulnerable. I couldn't believe that I wouldn't wake up with it there. I am normally not that deep of a sleeper.

The scene jumps and I am climbing a very big tree with Jeff. We suddenly see men that look like hunters in down in the next field and decide that they are the ones we need to talk to to see if they know anything about a huge creature that may be in this area and if they have any idea of what to do to keep it out of my room at night. 

It takes a while to get down from the tree. I hadn't thought I had climbed that high.

Jeff started talking to the men. I noticed that one of the men looked just like Jeff. It seemed so odd, that I missed the entire conversation.

Then scene changed again and I am with my sister in my bedroom. I had slept through the night, but my sister had seen something. She saw a huge unidentifiable shape, but it had dropped something in the trash and toilet before it left. I looked in the trash and saw what looked like tiny mammoth bones. Like a small mammoth fetus that hadn't grown properly. The bones were all soft and the consistancy of gummy worms. I realized that this was a wonderful clue. The mystery monster was really a mammoth! But how was it getting in my room.

The next night I was determined to stay awake to find out. As I sat in bed I could see the opened bathroom door. Suddenly I saw a shape coming out of the toilet. So that's how it was getting into my room!. I watched as it grew bigger and bigger as it came through the toilet. It didn't grow full sized. It was a baby mammoth...only about two and a half feet high and three feet long. It didn't look real. It looked like a sketchy drawing.

As I was watching it I suddenly started thinking, "This is just a little too weird for me...a mammoth coming out of my toilet...and being all sketchy.....Could this possibly be a dream??" I needed to find out so I said, "Okay, Baby Mammoth, if this is a dream, will you come fly with me?"

Next thing I know is that the mammoth and I are both circling in the air. And I laughed out loud and said, "I k_new_ it. This whole thing was just too weird. Yes! I am finally Lucid again!!"

I circled my room a little more and decided to just fly through my wall. I end up bumping against it. I decided that that is no big deal--I'll just go out the front door. I flew down the hall and to the front door. I opened it and flew outside. It was early moring. I said to myself, "Early morning...just like it is in real life." [Note: it was actually 2:15 am].

I flew down the street and passed a lady. She points to this man's car that is filled with junk and make s a comment about it. I remember commenting back, "Yeah, he is very unreliable,"..and then flew on.

I flew toward the school. I was flying quite slow and had trouble getting very high. Instead of flying "Superman" style, I was flying "swimming" style--breast stroke to be exact. I was going about as fast as I would be if I were actually swimming...or maybe a little faster. But even though I was a little frustrated, I thought to myself that at least I was moving and if I was patient I would get to where I wanted to be.

The street slooped down into a hill. This would be a good chance for me to get some height. I just flew straight while the street sloped steeply down.

By the time I got to the school, I was quite a bit in the air above it. I looked up. It was no longer morning, but night. The light of a very full moon shown on a layer of clouds overhead. I wanted to go up and through those clouds. They looked so magical, so I started flying upward. I finally got to the clouds and started to go through them. They were very thick clouds and I started to feel a little claustophobic. So I told myself that I needed to create an air bubble around me. So I did. It was a very interesting feeling to be surrounded by that thick cloud. Finally I broke though to the top of the cloud.

I looked around. The cloud stretched out forever and glowed in the moonlight. It was beautiful. I wanted to lay down on the cloud and rest and just take it all in. But at this point I could feel the dream fade and I woke up.


*Edit:* 

I want to point a couple of things out. 

1. I woke up in the night at about 2:15 with the dog barking. I suddenly realized that I really wanted to recall all of my dreams of the night, so I searched my brain for dreams and was disappointed to find none. I told myself again as I drifted off that I was going to realize I was dreaming in the next dream I had. And it seems to have worked.

2. Also when I woke up the clock said 2:36...so the dream was actually quite short in spite of it seeming to go on for days within the dream. Every dream I have ever timed has surprised me how little time they actually take in real life.

3. Also I wasn't as lucid as I wished I had been. I never really thought about much and really just went with the flow. The flying was really nice and magical, but I never once thought about trying to complete a task. I never thought about my sister's book, or about looking at my hands or making CB appear.... . So I am considering this a somewhat low-level lucid. But it was still very satisfying to awaken from and realize what I had done.



I actually had two other dreams last night. One was quite vague. I remember something about flying indoors in this great big place. I was flying up to reach something. There were two gys watching me, and it made me feel uncomfortable. I wasn't sure how they would react to my ability to fly.

The last dream was quite perverted, so I am reluctant to say much. So I won't.

*Edit 2:*

I keep remembering things. When I woke up from my LD I had a false awakening. I remember talking to Jeff about my LD. But then he started reprimanding me. Telling me that I had talked in my sleep and that I had given away important secrets. I asked him to tell me what I had said. As he told me I wrote them down on a can on coconut milk. The one thing I remember was the phrase "Within three months time...". Apparently there was something very significant about that.
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->__________________

----------


## Twoshadows

*2-4-07*

Short Lucid Dream</SPAN>

I got a lot of sleep last night. I did a WBTB this morning.

Dream:

I was at the elemantary school that I went to as a child. I was walking out on the play yard. First I remember running and then dropping my sweat shirt that I was carrying. Some girls picked it up and gave it back to me.

On the roof of one of the buildings a bunch of stuffed animals that were set up like decorations. I then noticed that two husky type dogs were real. I wondered how they got them to sit up there so still.

There was some kind of event going on on the play yard. These girls were putting on a circus type performance. They were wearing leotards and jumping off the roof of a building and down onto and umbrella that acted like a trampoline. They jumped back up and did a flip before landing on a mat.

I watched them, and looking back on the roof I saw that they were two more black huskies sitting very still. The only thing that gave away that thye were alive was the fact that they were drooling a little.

The bell had rung and I was walking back to the classrooms. 

But I stopped again by one of the buildings. There was a cage with plastic walls that had an animal inside. I took a closer look. It was a kitten. I wondered why the school would keep a kitten in a cage like this. Then I read the sign on the cage where it said that although this looked like a pet kitten it was really a wild animal.

I looked at the kitten again and saw that it was quite different than a normal kitten. It's head was larger in proportion, especailly its forehead. And its eyes were a milky grey-white. I wondered if it was blind.

It meowed. I meowed back to see what it would do. It stopped and looked at me. Then I heard it laugh..a laugh which sent chills down my spine. I thought I heard it say something. I said, "You can talk?"

It looked at me and suddenly this creepy smile spreads across its face and says "Yes" in a horrible voice.

As horrified as I felt, I almost instantaneously realized that this couldn't possibly be real.

"I must be dreaming." To prove to myself that I was I leaned back into a backfloat. And started to fly backward. (I think that is becasue I was sleeping on my back which is somewhat unusual for me).

My next thougths were, "I have to find someone to ask to be my Valentine. I really want to get the Task done this time. But I am at a school. All there are are children around." But then I decided I didn't care--if I had to ask a ten year old to be my Valentine, then so be it. I just wanted to get the Task done.

But as I floated down to find someone--_anyone_--everything started getting brighter and the dream faded.

And I woke up in my bright room.
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*2-10-07*

I just had Five Lucid Dreams</SPAN>!! Or maybe I should say that I had a very long dream in which I became lucid five separate times. Whatever it was, it was great. And CB, you will like this one.  


I can't even remember how the dream started. I guess that's the bad thing of five LDs in a row--memory is fuzzy at the beginning.

I think I was flying and that triggered it. I remember flying down some sort of hallway. And I was like "Whoa, I'm dreaming". I remembered to *look at my hands*. They were almost normal, but two of the fingers were missing at the middle joint. I remembered CBs experience with looking at his hands and was surprised that my mind didn't make them any crazier than this.

I also decided to *look at my feet*, so I kind of straightened out (remember, I am still flying), and kicked my foot out in front of me and saw that I was wearing pink flip flops. For some reason that seemed completely expected even though I don't own pink flip flops.

*CB* was still on my mind and I thought to myself that I never did take him flying, and I have never yet been successful at making him appear in a dream, so this became my next goal.

I was in a school, so I figured I would find his class. There was a four story almost circular building. I flew into one of the floors and into a classroom. I asked a teacher how I could find him. I'm not sure how I even asked. I don't think I used his real name. I probably said "CB"--because that is the name I always say in my mind when I see his posts. But since this was my dream, it didn't matter what I called him, as long as my mind could find a way to make him appear that it felt comfortable doing.

The teacher told me that he was on the floor directly under us. I flew down and into that class. I was at the back seeing the back of everyone's heads. I looked for a head that looked like what matched what I had seen from his pictures--light brown hair, slightly longish. I found one. I called. "Hey...CB...."

*CB* turned around and I knew it was him even though in retrospect he didn't look like his pictures. His friends truned around too. CB smiled; the friends stared. I landed and was about to say something when I woke up.

Except that I don't think I really woke up (although this first time I might have, but was able to drift back into the dream. But whether it was a *real or false awakening*, I was able to go back to the hallway I had started the dream in. I immediately became lucid again and decided I would try again.

So I flew back to the classroom. The teacher said that CB was out on the field playing *Rugby*. So I flew out to the field. I only saw people playing basketball. I was about to start to look through that group when I noticed that there was another part of the field. I flew into that part and saw a group of guys in red uniforms playing what looked to be Rugby. I flew over and started going down the team. The last two guys I came to seemrd to have a match, but again he was facing away. I was about to say something when I woke up _again_.

This one might have been a true *False Awakening*, because I think I was immediately back in the hallway and lucid. I remember being so proud of myself for automatically becoming lucid again.There were all these *curtains* that I was flying through. They were blue and white in color. I'm not sure what they were actually made of because I don't remember anyting phycical about them when I parted them. So I kept going through curtains. I was telling myself that they was my mind's way of preparing the next scene--that at the right moment I would part the curtain and end up at the Rugby field. 

And sure enough I did.

I flew to the team again, but before I could even start the search again, I had a FA _again_.

I found myself back in that hallway and was lucid again. I flew through the same curtains but the scene wasn't changing, so I figured that I need to try something else. I *looked at my hand again*. It looked the same--two fingures missing at the middle joint.

I was inside a big indoor school gym. I decided to *hang from the lights* and then pretend I couldn't fly and just hang on for dear life. That didn't end up being as fun as I thought...so I tried to think of something else to do. But I wasn't sure what to do. I remembered someone saying how lucid dreaming got boring if you had the ability to do it every night.

I thought, "Surely I'm not getting bored. I mean I should be able to do_ anything_ I want. _Think_!"

But at that point I woke up again.

The next dream I started didn't start as lucid. Something about these black men-- Oh, I can't remember. But there was a scene in a *swimming pool*. One man was tring to convince the other one go give away some secrets or something like that. And at one point they got in the water. I was afraid that the man would give away the secrets I seemed to be on his side. I needed to to distract them before it was too late.

So I started *walking on the water*. It seemed to work and the men were both watching me. Then I started to *run on the water*. I think I became lucid again here, and started to fly. I flew up to this big building. I decided I needed to find someone to ask to be my Valentine so I could get the Task of the Month done finally.

But then I awoke and I realized that I had had several lucid dreams and I panicked because at first I couldn't remember anything about them. Then it slowly came back and I jumped out of bed and immediately went to the computer to write them down. So I am hoping that they are accurate.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*2-11-07*

I had another bunch of LDs</SPAN> this moring before I woke up. Unfortunately I was awakend by the phone, and it was an old friend I hadn't talked to in quite a while, so we talked for a long time. Now my dream recall is down. Of course I don't want to sound like I'm complaining. I would take the phone call any day over the recalling of lucid dreams.

I will try to write what I can remember. Like the previous LDs I was in and out of lucidity. I had many False Awakenings. At this point I can't remember chronological order real well. So I will list all the things I remember doing while lucid in my typical lucid blue.

I do remember it started with seeing *black widows* in my garden. I was trying to decide if I should kill them or not. At one point I saw a huge BW *exoskeleton*. It was far too big to be a BW. And this is what cause me to question my state.

I thought, "Does it feel like I am dreaming?" And I suddenly felt all light and slightly disoriented, and "floaty" feeling. And I knew I was lucid.

At some point I* looked at my hands*. They looked completely normal. I was wearing a long sleeved grey shirt. But for some reason I thought I was looking at my real hands that I was drifting awake (FA). I thought, "I need to go to sleep again so I can continue the LD."

So I thought I went to sleep again, and in the "new dream" I saw the BW exoskeleton again and knew I was back in my dream.

At some point in the dream I *tried to fly*. I didn't do a very good job. I would hover and then float back to the ground. I was frustrated. I thought about my LD not too long ago where I had to "swim" to get my flying going. I tried that, and I got a little highter, but I kept floating back to the ground.

Seems like I had another FA somewhere in here. 

I have a fuzzy memory of being in a bedroom with my sister and laying on the floor by a bed. I have no idea where this fits into the dream. But I think something about that caused me to become lucid again.

At some point in the LD I remember being able to finally fly fast.

The last thing I remember doing while lucid was talking to *Mark and Tim* and climbing up this tall *metal shed or barn*. M and T were sitting in chairs below and I climbed up. I remember it being pretty easy to climb. I got to the top and looked down. I thought about flying off, but was suddenly scared. I felt so heavy--I really felt the pull of *gravity*. 

I looked down below at what I would hit if I fell while trying to fly. There was a structure made of old rusty pipes. It looked like something I definitely didn't want to land on. But I thought to myself, "I can't die--this is just a dream. I can't even injure myself." But them I remmebered past dreams where I was able to feel dream pain--and how real that could feel. So I hesitated again.

But them I thought about the times where I had let myself fall off things. I remembered the "experiment" of falling backward off the balcony--how I was afraid to do that, yet I managed to let it happen. When I did that, I had just fallen into a great white void. I didn't get hurt at all.

I also remembered the Task of the months several months ago where the assignment was to jump off a cliff. I had never completed that, but had thought that that would be fun becasue I had acutally done things like that before in LDs (like my Lake Powell LD.)

But this time I jsut stood with trembling knees at the top of the barn/shed and looked down (about two stories). I actually felt terrified to jump. I really couldn't make myself do it. I kept saying, "But this time it feels _way_ too real. The other times I was all "floaty" and I knew I couldn't fall. But this time I know I would fall. Gravity in this dream is just way too strong."<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## The Cusp

I see you're franchising.  How about TwoShadow's Topless Dream Journal?  It could be the Hooters of the DJ world!

But I'm just kidding of course.  A good move considering the size of your original DJ.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I see you're franchising. How about TwoShadow's Topless Dream Journal? It could be the Hooters of the DJ world!
> 
> But I'm just kidding of course. A good move considering the size of your original DJ.



Oh gosh...I wonder how many dreams I have actually had that I was topless in.... ::shock:: .

But, yeah, I felt the need to do this--break my journal into smaller bite sized pieces.

The other one I thought I might enjoy seeing is how many Flying dreams I have had. That would be a _really_ big Sub Journal, I think.

----------


## Twoshadows

More to come....

----------


## Twoshadows

*2-14-07*

Wow...I just did another Task of the Month</SPAN>. And how appropriate, considering it is Valentine's Day.

I had gotten to sleep in, and I had been awake for a bit, but decided that today would be a good chance to do a *WBTB*. I wanted to get the Task done, and I thought that since it was *Valentine's Day* I might have extra inspiration to get the Task completed.

The dream started with me looking over a balcony of an apartment in which I supposedly lived. There were lots of people below in the yard or road or whatever was below the balcony. I remember thinking that something was not quite right with this. And I suddenly realized that I was dreaming.

I looked back down. I had to find someone to *ask to be my Valentine*. I saw some teenage boys from the neighborhood. At first I was reluctant, but then said to myself, "It doesn't matter--this is my dream--no one will know that I asked them to be my Valentine in a dream."

So I glided down the the ground level. And went up to M and asked him to be my Valentine. He looked at me like he thought I might be playing some sort of trick on him. He squinted his eyes a little and said, "Are you serious?"

Then my dream faded.

But I ended up back in the apartment and was still lucid. This time I recognized it as my friend E's apartment (of course it was not his either in real life). His family was there along with some family friends. They had been making cookies with sprinkles, but were now cleaning up.

I wanted to try the Task again, to see if I could get a better answer.

I asked E's sister. She said, "Sure, why not."

Then I asked a blond girl, "Will you be my Valentine?"

She said, "Yeah, because I owe you." I looked at her somewhat confused.

She said, "The meeting tonight......I'll be getting you your pin and uniform."

At first I felt slightly alarmed, then thought "There is no meeting. This is just my dream. How funny that my brain would come up with that."

Then I asked another girl that was about 15. (There were only girls in the room--no guys.)

She said that she couldn't be my Valentine because she was already a sister.

I asked her why she couldn't be both. And then she went on about not being able to drive herself anywhere and how she was a burden on others because of that. It didn't actually make a lot of sence. But I let her go on.

Then a guy in his late 20's walked in with a little girl about two years old on his shoulders. I walked up to him to ask, but at the last minute I asked the little girl instead. She couldn't talk so I didn't expect an answer. But I just talked to her like you do to a toddler. "Hi...you are just so cute...hey, do you want to be my Valentine? That would be fun, huh? And, see, you are wearing hearts on your dress. You are already all dressed up for Valentine's Day."

At that point I figued I'd asked enough people...an interesting variety...and had gotten an interesting variety of answers.

I thought, "What else can I ask them?" I thought back to the Task in November where we were supposed to ask people of we were dreaming. I decided to do that again.

So I started with the blond girl whose meeting I was supposed to attend that night. I asked her if I was dreaming and she nodded and said yes.

I went down the line and everyone was saying yes. Finally the last girl I got to I asked, "But _how_ do you know I am dreaming?" I really wanted to know what she would say.

She said, " Because this all sounds like it is being recorded in a studio." (I was not expecting that answer). And the funny thing is as she said that sentence, her voice started sounding all echo-y and unnatural.

Then the dream faded again.

BUt I ended up back in the apartmant again. This time it was empty. I looked at the table that still had lots of sprinkles left on it fron the cookies they were making.

I suddenly had an idea inspired by my mom.

In real life my mom and I started eating a raw vegan diet about 6 weeks ago. A few weeks ago she told me about a dream she had where she was eating pork, and then became lucid (her first lucid dream--and it was just from listening to me talk about it). She then thought, "Well, since this is just a dream, I might as well finish eating this pork" Since it was tasting so good....  ::D:  .

So looked around the apartment. I saw some cookie dough and put it in my mouth. It didn't taste as good as I had wished. I remembered that in real life I had been craving peanutbutter cookies with chocolate chips.

I opened the fridge. And sure enough, on a plate all made up nice and with plastic wrap over it was a large batch of that kind of cookie. I took one and ate it and was incredibly thankful that my dream taste buds were fully working in this dream.

I started to take another, then paused, momentarily feeling guilty for taking the cookies that E's mom had put away. It was obvious that they were supposed to be a gift for someone.

I then had to remind myself that this was still my dream--that's why I was getting to eat these in the first place. That no one with ever miss these cookies.

So I spent the next five minutes (or so it seemed) just eating one cookie after another  ::biggrin:: 
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*2-16-07*

I can't believe it--I had another long WILD</SPAN>. I started the 61 point thing. Somewhere I have a gap in my conscious. I do remember I thought I was transistioning into my LD. 

I remember hearing people talking (Teresa and someone else) and I remember seeing the dream world, but I was still aware of the talking (Which wasn't actually there , but I thought that meant I was still half awake.) 

I also was aware of my body. I am not sure if this was real either. But I seemd to feel my physical body laying in bed while I was trying to go into the dream world.

Eventually, I felt like I was completely into the dream world. I am not sure whether to count this as a WILD or not.

I remember *flying* for a while down some narrow streets. (fuzzy here)

I then remember being indoors, and I saw my *grandma* who in real life is not alive any more. I wanted to ask her if she would predict my future. But something seemed wrong about asking her that, for some reason. So instead I decided to ask her how she was doing....how life was in the Spirit World. She was purposefully being vague. She would answer with little "Hmm's..." and "mmm's...." like she wanted me to answer my own questions. I did realize that I would have done that anyway if she had answered.

At one point I reached out and *touched my grandma's arm*. It felt soft and wrinkled like an elderly person's arm would.

The next thing I remember doing is looking for a *mirror*. I remembered CB's experience with the mirror and wanted to try that too. 

I walked into a hallway and there was a mirror at the end of the hall. I walked to it and looked at myself. I looked pretty much the same. My eye makeup was slightly smeared under my eyes, but otherwise I looked normal. Then I tried to make myself change. And sure enough my face started twisting and changing before my eyes. I got myself looking quite deformed and ugly. I smiled and noticed that I had several *black teeth*.

I then looked at my hands. My *fingernails* were very short and dirty, but otherwise my hands looked like normal hands.

I floated down some stairs and decided to do *push-ups* at the bottom. They were completely effortless. I was wishing I could do them this easlily in real life.


I then went outside. I was between houses on a little walkway. Along the walkway were stones. I decided it would be fun to *look under the rocks* to see what *bugs* I would find in my dream. Would there be any? Would they look like real bugs or would my mind create something completely unnatural?

So I lifted one of the rocks. Under it were several of the* spiders with white bodies and red legs*. They looked very normal.

Under the next rock were a bunch a *small black beetles*. Under the third were *pill bugs*. I thought that there were more there than probably would be normally.

Then on the edge of the rock that I was still lifting up, I saw some black legs around one of the sides. I dropped the rock, and out into a web scurried a medium sized *black widow*. I thought, "There's my black widow....they always seem to show up".


Then I went to a *playground*. I saw some kids playing on a tall rocket shaped climber. I flew over to a little boy that looked about 7 and asked him if he knew how I could fly. He laughed and said, "I don't know."

I landed on the ground and saw a new kid walk into the playground area. I went up to him. He looked more like a nine year old. I told him, "I'll bet you can pick me up." He looked like he didn't believe me. I decided to have more fun. I picked up a little girl that looked about four and then had him pick both of us up. He could do it because I had made us both float. That was kind of fun.


Then I was flying again trying to gain speed. I saw two *jets* go by and decided to try to follow them. I kept up for a short time, then lost them.

I then tried to fly high. But every time I got to a certain height, the scenery below would start to *white out*. It was like my mind couldn't create all the detail for that much earth below me. I felt a little frustrated. I tried several times, but the same thing happened.

Sometime in here I had a false awakning. I woke up in an apartment that I believed was mine. My first thought was, "I need to write down my LD before it fades. " So I pulled out an envelope and wrote all the parts I could remember on the envelope.

Then I walked outside. All the area below the apartment had flooded. Thank goodness I was on the second floor. But then I saw some of my friends. They had an apartment on the bottom floor. They told me that their place was flooded. I felt bad for them. I then noticed that Tami had lost a lot of weight and looked really great.

Then I woke up for real.

My deram had lasted a full hour.

----------


## Twoshadows

*2-17-07*

Another lucid dream</SPAN>....

I am seeing a bit of a pattern here. Again I was awakened. I was awake between 1:30 and 4:00. As I went back to sleep I tried to WILD. I don't remember transitioning. But I remember being lucid and in a dream.

I was flying. I remembered that I really wanted to fly over Lake Powell again. I looked down and saw that I was flying over the desert, and in front of me I saw the dam and Lake. I wanted to fly under the bridge and over the dam and across the lake.

I was flying swimming style, but going faster than I have been lately. I could feel the wind and coolness of the air as I flew below the bridge and over the dam...and across the Lake.

Then somehow I was in a hallway in a high school. I saw many people walking by. I randomly chose one of the guys. I wanted him to be the one to ask my future. He ended up being fairly good looking. I pulled him aside and talked to him like I was making friends.

And at this point I think I lost lucidity because I ended up deciding to hang out with him and be his friend. I forgot to ask him the question.

I can't remember how the dream ended.

When I finally woke up, I decided not to fully wake myself up to write the dream down. I am going to have to travel in a few minutes and I didn't want to risk not going back to sleep again for the night. I had already missed a few hours by being awake.



Edit: 

I just remembered that at one point while I was still lucid I went outdoors and thought about making a tornado appear. I remember it being a difficult decision---I wasn't sure I wanted to give up my very cute heart badge...lol. I noticed many strange looking clouds in the sky. I looked around for a tornado. I didn't see one already there, so I'm thinking I didn't pursue it any further.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*2-28-07*

A WILD within a dream....</SPAN>

I was on a football field for some non-sports event. I was talking to a black girl who in the dream was my friend. I was suddenly feeling kind of tired. I told her, "Hey--this would be a great time to WILD."

So I stood there and relaxed and focused-- and felt myself leave my body. As I started to float I remember thinking, "Hey, I did it-- I'm dreaming! I have never done it like this before."

I started flying. I was no longer in the football field, but by some red cliffs. I started flying up the cliffs staying very low, almost skimming the cliffs. 

I remember realizing that I was still very aware of my "real" body still standing in the field. Although I was flying I still very aware of my arms hanging by my sides in what I thought was real-life.

Because of this I reached out with my dream hands and ran my hands up and down my arms that were stretched out in front of me as I flew. That helped me feel more part of the Lucid Dream. I flew up the mountian and then I started worrying abut my body left in the field so I flew back down and back into my body.

I "awoke" back in the field and was then excited to tell my freind what had happened.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*3-21-07*

Before I went to sleep I took some B6 and laid in bed imagining how I would complete the Lucid Task this month. I decided to skip straight to the snake one. I thought the hard part would be to find the island. So I decided that since I would probably be flying, that I would make myself fly over a cloud , then when I was past the cloud I would look down and see that I was flying over the ocean, and I would then see the island.

Once on the islnd I would see these bushes with snakes hiding behind them. I would then use my wonderful mind power and pick up the snakes with my mind (like I did with the rocks in a past LD) and fling them into the ocean until I had cleared the whole island of the snakes.


*Dream 1:*

I was flying. I suddenly realized that since I was flying it couldn't possibly be real life--that I must be in a dream. I immediately remembered what I was supposed to try to do. I looked around for a cloud and saw one ahead of me. I flew over it for a short time then looked down . Below I saw that I was flying over the ocean. I flew lower and tried to find an island. I did see an island. As I flew closer I focused my mind on creating bushes and snakes so that I would be able to drive the snakes away.

But on the way to the island something terrible happened. I woke up.  :Sad:  


But this goes to show that I just need to focus more on LDing right before bed, and I will have more success. Not that this will happen everytime I try. BUt I think the extra focus always increases the chances. I will try this again.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks oneironut, CoLd BlooDed , and Ranma, --and guess what??-- It all paid off last night! 


I just did the Advanced Lucid Task!</SPAN>


It started off in an elementary school. I went outdoors with another teacher and a group of kids to get something. We went out across the street and I noticed a big storm coming in. It hit us with a sudden fury. I thought that that was very unusual. I looked up at the clouds and noticed that I could see a funnel cloud starting to form.

Again that hit me as strange since we don't normally get tornados where I live. Then I thought, "Could this be a dream." It actually took a few seconds before I was totally convinced. I dicided to try to fly. I almost was doubting that I could becuase this dream felt very real-life. But I jumped a couple of times and then took off into the sky.

I immediately remembered what I was supposed to be doing. I flew into some clouds, and when I flew out I could see the ocean ahead. I flew out over the ocean and came to the closest thing to an island. It was a long string of rocks and boulders sticking up out of the ocean. I looked around. I really wanted to have CoLd BlooDed, Ranma, and Oneironaut show up and help me with this since we had been talking about it. But I could see no people.

The boulders were covered with an abundance of animal life. I was in a hurry to get started because when I had the dream last night I woke up before I even got a chance to land on the island.

I swooped down and grabbed the closest animal--a sea turtle--and flung it as far as I could into the ocean. Then I moved on and grabbed some otters and also flung them out into the ocean. I moved along as quickly as I could flinging all manner of sea animals back out into the ocean.

Then I suddenly stopped and thought, "Wait, something is not right here. *Snakes*....I need to be getting rid of the *snakes*, not otters and marine iguanas.

I looked around again and saw a couple of cobras in the rocks. I grabbed them by their tails and swung them out into the ocean."

I flew along the rocks until I was sure that there were no more. And I was confident that I had rid this small chain of rocky islands from all snakes.

I had totally forgotten in my haste that I had planned ahead of time to use my "mind powers" to get them off the island. But I seemed to get the job done regardless.  :smiley:  


Now my lucid dream goes on, but it gets a little weird.

I transistioned and was suddenly flying around inside a very large church. I was flying over people's heads, but wasn't paying them any attention since I knew that they weren't real.

I came to a very large reflective glass window. I looked at my reflection. I took note of what I was wearing. I had on a really strange outfit. I had on a whilte blouse and over that I had on a white tank top with a light grean camo tank top. I was also wearing a white, almost see through white skirt.

I thought it was really the ugliest outfit I could possibly be wearing. I decided what I really wanted to be wearing was a pink bikini. I tried to make myself instantly be wearing the bikini. I couldn't do it. But I knew if I took off my other clothes, that I would have the bikini on underneith.

I must have felt like I was in a big hurry in my dreams, because I didn't just take my clothes carefully off--I ripped them off. And sure enough, there was my cute pink bikini that I had wanted. I looked at my reflection and thought I looked good. I am embarrassed to write this but after looking at myself for a minute, I decided to take the bikini top off and see how I looked. I did, and looked at myself and thought that I looked the same as in real life. And I'm going to have to stop here....sorry...... 


*Note:* 

I had awakened at three in the morning. I got up for about an hour, took 50 mg of B6, then went back to be and half-heartedly tried to WILD. I had the Task fully on my mind as I fell back to sleep. And it worked.
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*4-4-07*

Okay, I am up in the night because I just had a lucid dream. Its unusual to have an LD this early in the night. I probably had it between 12:00 and 1:00.

And it was one of those dreams where as soon as I woke up, I thought, Oh crap, how am I going to remember all that I just did? And I think that I am still half asleep, becuase I don''t seem to be typing my best right now.

So here is my attempt at putting it all back together again.

Lucid Dream:</SPAN>

I believe somewhere in the beginning of the dream I had been talking to other dream characeters about the goal to become lucid. We had talked about if we became lucid we would soar up to the clouds because the clouds were looking very beautiful.

Then somewhere in here I realize that I _am_ dreaming. I am briefly tempted to look for an Easter Bunny. But I am still pulled by the dream I was just having.

I decided to go find my friend and take her with me soaring up to the clouds.

It gets fuzzy here. I believe I found my friend and am soaring with her. Then I feel myself wake up. But instead I find myself still in the dream but on the ground. So I fly back up to the clouds with my friend again. I belive this pattern happens a few times. 

I am wondering how lucid I actually was by the end of this dream. I am going to say that I was lucid, but I wasn't really controling anything. I just really wanted to be flying though those clouds, so I went with the flow.

By the end I had two friends with me. The sky had turned more into the ocean. There were still clouds, but there were also jelly fish floating all around us. Lots of them--in some places there were huge clusters of them. They weren't the stinging kind other wise we would have been in trouble because we had to keep pushing out way through the clusters.

There were times in the dream wehre I was so surrounded by clouds that I almost started to feel claustraphobic. I had to have my friends hold my hands so we wouldn't get separated. Because there was no visibility. The clouds felt like I would imagine real clouds to feel--a little damp and "thick".

Also at one point we cleared the top of the clouds and came out into the yellow moon light. I remember being just in awe of what I was seeing. It was so beautiful.




It's not even 1:30 yet. I don't have to get up for almost five more hours, so I will try to focus on having another LD tonight. This time I will think Tree.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

It worked. I had to lay in bed for quite a while. I even thought I wasn't going to be able to go back to sleep. But I did.

And I completed both Tasks!!</SPAN>

It started in a dream where I was trying to get away from this guy . He was big and liked me and was really creeping me out. I had to get away from him, so I ran into an office, then into a furniture store (even hid under a couch for a while).

Then I decided to come out. I realized it was very rude of me to run away. I need to confront him and tell him how I felt. And maybe he wouldn't be so bad after all.

Then I saw my family waiting for me. My dad (who is dead) was there.

Seeing my dad triggered lucidity. I went up to him. I thought "It's been so long". 

I reached out and took his hands and noticed the way his skin felt.

I put my face to his and gave him a gentle kiss on the cheek. It felt so real. Just like it would have in real life. I almost forgot what I had wanted to be doing in a lucid dream. I just wanted to enjoy being with my dad.
But then he said something to me about my mom. I looked over at my mom, then my sister. Then I remembered.

"C, you have got to come with me to find a tree!" I ran out the building. She called after me, "Don't you want to take the car?"

I said, "I don't have time--any tree will do. There's got to be one close-by."

I ran out and saw that I was in a plant nursery. I looked around and saw no trees--just smaller plants.

Then I looked on a top shelf and saw a small tree in a pot. I jumped on the shelves and started to climb. The customers didn't like what I was doing and started to complain. I ignored them. I made it to the top where the tree was only to find out it was more of a vine. It was quite small.

Disappointed, I jumped back down and took off running.

I was now in a park. I saw over to the far end what looked like a big tree. When I got to it, though, I saw that it was hollowed out into a kids' play place. I could hear kids laughing inside and the splashing of water. At first I thought I would still try to hug it. But I realized that it was dead. I didn't think I could merge with a dead tree.

Finally in the very corner of the park I was a medium sized cottonwood. I ran to it. It's trunk wasn't very big (diameter of only 10 inches or so) but I grabbed ahold of it and started hugging. I hugged and hugged.

Then I started asking myself what "merging with a tree" was supposed to feel like. Had I merged yet?

I opened my eyes. I could see my shadow holding the tree. I figured as long as I could see my shadow separate from the tree I hadn't "merged". So I kept hugging, occasionally opening an eye to look at the shadow.

Finally I started to feel dizzy. I could tell something was finally happening. I couldn't see anything recognizable, and I felt like I was hanging upside down.

"I merged, " I told myself.


Then I thought about the basic Task. I was still dreaming. I figured I might as well try that one as well. As soon as I thought that I was back out of the tree and back to just hugging it.

I let go and looked around. There seemed to be some sort of Easter activity going on at the park. I guessed that they had had an Easter Egg hunt earlier. I saw a paper plate on the ground by a picnic table which had a picture of a pink Easter Bunny on it. 

I started running again. I tried to decide if I was looking for a real bunny, a cartoon bunny, or someone dressed up as an easter bunny. I decided that which ever one I found I would count it.

I finally looked over and saw an Easter Bunny sitting in a chair. At first it looked like a person in a costume. But as I got close I could tell it was much too small for that.

He had just finished talking to a child. When that child left, I said to him, "Hello, Easter Bunny."

"Hello", he said back in a robotic sort of voice.

I couldn't think of anything to say to him, so I politely said, "How are you doing, Easter Bunny?"

"I'm doing fine, " he said back.


Suddenly I got excited as I realized I had completed both Tasks and unfortunately that woke me up.
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*4-11-07*

Dream 5 (Lucid):</SPAN>

I was walking with several people. I remember my sister and Jeff being there. We were walking toward the beach. It was late evening and the sun was setting. It was the most beautiful thing I ever remembering seeing. I suddenly became lucid.

I started floating. I wanted to fly down to the water. But Jeff grabbed my foot and wouldn't let me go. I got mad and started kicking at his hand. I said, "Dang it--I'm _lucid_! Let me fly!"

Finally he either let go , or I kicked myself loose and started trying to fly off. But then my sister started grabbing my leg. I said, "What's wrong with you people? I'm _lucid_. I need to _go_."

She let go finally. But I was still having some trouble flying very high. 

I thought of all the things I could do in a lucid dream. But in this dream I decided I didn't want to be in a hurry. I would fly over the ocean (shore) and then I would decide what I wanted to do.

Since I was having problems flying I kept trying to find things to kick off of (kind of like when you are swimming) to kind of propel me forward.

I finally got out over the water, but I kept sinking lower, so I had to aim myself for this guy's boat. I was going to kick off of it to help me fly. 

But then I felt the dream fade.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

Another casualty of the forum change. The first half of this dream is gone. Now I know what Jess was complaining about when he said that half of his  journal enties were gone. Some just didn't make it through. And I'm only just now noticing. Anyway, here is the end of this LD.


*4-20-07*

I thought, "I really need to believe that I can do this". That helped me get to the top of the 4 X 4 place. 

When I was at the top, I looked the several stories back down to where the girls were standing. I thought, "What would happen if I just let go, I can't get hurt. I want to see what will happen."

So I let go and let myself fall. As I got down to the floor, I stopped at a float about 6 inches off the floor.

"Cool" I thought.

Then I decided to do flips in the air. I did a back flip. Then a front flip. I was going kind of slow, like I would if I were doing it underwater. But it was fun. And the girls were still looking at me in awe.

Then my alarm woke me up.... *<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->*

----------


## Twoshadows

*4-22-07*

*Dream 8:

*I was standing by a car on a street in LA where my best childhood best friend lived. I could see kids all playing outin the street. I wondered in anyone would recognize me. 

Then they started running and one shouted at me "The bandits are coming! Hide in you car."

I looked down the street which was no empty of children and saw these guys on motorcycles coming down. They had guns and were shooting into the houses. I knew my car wasn't the safest, but I knew if I ran toward I house at this point would justmake me an easy target.

So I got in the car and ducked down low.

I suddenly realized that my car was moving down the street. They guys on motorcycles were following me.

We got a a big intersection and were about to turn. I distintly remember thinking, "I can just watch this as a movie. I don't have to participate."

That thought made me LUCID.

I realized that I didn't have to stay in the car and be chased by the guys with guns. I could make them all go away.

I wanted out of the car. I remembered a recent thread on DV about how LDs could be dangeous if you do things that could kill you. So I decided I didn't want to just open the door and jump out--I might be starting a bad habit.

But before I could figure out a solution, the car door opened on its own, so I flew out. I flew up to the top of a building. I landed and thought for a second about what I wanted to do as my Task for this dream. I thought about the coming Task for May. I debated for a moment on whether I should try it or not. I knew it was too early to get credit for it. I looked around. I saw a planter in the median that was planted with palm trees. I took a good look at that first palm tree. Should I...should I....?

But before I could do anything more, I woke up.



*Dream 9:*

I was sad to have awakened so quickly from the LD I had just barely started so I willed myself back to the dream. The next thing I knew I was back at that intersection and very lucid. It was now dusk. I looked back down at the palm tree and decided not to do that Task. I decided instead that I wanted to make a *Star Wars Character* appear. I decided I would be happy with either Luke or Anakin. I hoped that they would have their light sabers with them.

But I woke up again before anyone showed up.  :Sad:

----------


## Twoshadows

*4-27-07*

I had a bunch of short dreams last night. I went to bed with that feeling that I was going to lucid dream. i don't know why, but I can almost sense them coming.


*Dream 1* (mini lucid):

I don't remember becoming lucid. I just remember being lucid. I was standing in the kitchen with my *dad*. My dad was looking down at something on the counter. He had a kind and knowing little smile on his face, and he was *humming* this tune.

I remember thinking that there was something very significant to the tune. I told myself that it was very important to remember this tune.

All I remember at this point is it was G A B (quarter note, quarter note, half note) repeated three times. After that it went on to something more complex that I no longer remember.

I believe this dream was inspired by Oneironaught's dream yesterday and my comments to him.

----------


## Twoshadows

*4-27-07*

*Dream 4* (very mini lucid):

I was in the gym with Barb. She got a black notebook out and started to show me something.

BLAM...I was suddenly lucid. I knew the gym hadn't looked right. BUt before I could actually do anything I woke up.

----------


## Twoshadows

*4-29-07*

Mini Lucid:</SPAN>

I was walking at night with a group of people (no one I know from real life). We came to a place where I looked to our left, and I was the full moon shining down on this snow covered mountain range. It was so absolutely fantastically beautiful. I just stopped and looked at it for a few moments.

I then realized that I had my camera with me. I didn't know if my camera would be able to capture the beauty of this. But I wanted to try. I took a picture and saw that it seemed to take okay. I then wanted to take more pictures, but the people from my group were now all in the way. They were spread out all over in front of me and there was no way I could get a picture without them in it. I knew I had to wait. I noticed another lady with a much nicer camera was taking pictures of it too. I wished I had a nicer camera.

Finally, they had all moved out of the way. I lifted my camera to take a picture, but I was surprised to find that there was now a big hill in the way covering up most of the snow covered mountains. Where had that hill come from? I knew it wasn't there before when I took my first picture.

I stood there for a moment trying to understand this, when it suddenly hit me--I'm Dreaming!

I remember feeling proud of myself for figuring that out. And not just accepting that the hill was suddenly there.

I decided to fly over the hill so I could get a better view of the mountain. In fact, I wanted to fly to the mountains. The moonlight was still shining so magically on them. I just had to be there.

So I took off flying toward the full moon over the mountains.

But not long into the flight toward the moonlit mountains, I could feel my dream fading.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*5-9-07*

I had a lucid dream last night!

I actually woke up this morning about an hour and a half before I had to get up. I thought back and was frustrated when I couldnt remember a single dream. I wasnt feeling very tired, but I made myself go back to sleep so I could squeeze out just one dream. I usually can do that, even if it is just a short dreamand thats all I wantedjust _something_ that I could write down in my dream journal. It didnt even matter to me at that time if it were lucid or not.

I did go back to sleep. And I did dream. I even had a lucid dream. The problem was that it was a very long complex dream. When I woke up, I thought, Oh my goshhow am I going to be able to figure that all out.

So I started by writing down all the things I remembered doing in the dream, lucid or not. Then I tried to sort them into the before I became lucid, while I was lucid and after I was lucid parts.

ThenI sorted through each section and put it together the way I best remembered and the way it seemed to make the most sense. And I actually think I did a pretty accurate job considering how mixed up I felt when I first awakened.

So after all that, here is the dream:


*Dream:*


It started non-lucid. I was following Jeff. He was walking toward the back of a building and was about to go in a side door. I remember passing a large sand castle that was by the door. I had no idea where Jeff was going, but I felt I needed to go too.

We went into the building. I believe we were separated at this point. I remember sitting in what looked like a waiting area. I remember this boy (about 12 years old) showing me some of his drawings. I then was watching something on a TV screen.

Im not sure of the transition here. It may be that I was watching something on TV and then I was suddenly there. But next thing I remember was standing next to a large ferris wheel. People were climbing on it. There were ladder-like things to get to the seats.

Suddenly the ferris wheel starts spinning. I start seeing people falling off of it to the concrete below. I felt horrified. I thought that surely it was killing them. I didnt want to be seeing this.

SoI decided in my mind that the people wouldnt die. One by one, they picked themselves up off the ground and brushed themselves off and walked away. I felt much better.

Then I remember I was climbing the ladders on the ferris wheel. I was thinking, "If I were dreaming I could climb this with just my hands." --(that is something I have always liked to do in dreamsuse my upper body strength and pull myself up things without using my legs). So I start climbing the ladder with just my arms. I remember it actually felt good. I could feel my muscles working but it had the satisfation of a good stretch.

Then it hits mefinallythat I actually am dreaming. Then I thought, Of _course_ I am_duh_it takes me long enough to figure this out.

So I did the first thing that came to mind. I started to fly. For some reason I didnt think about doing the Tasks at all. Instead I thought about how I really wanted to make this dream into a complex story line. I wanted to make it my story. But I decided it might be easier to start with something like Star Wars. I have always wanted to have a Star Wars LD anyway.

So as I flew I decided that I needed to be in space. And without any effort I was suddenly soaring though the stars. It was so beautiful and incredible.

I thought about how I had always wanted to do that, and I had never been able to do it before. I had read about others doing it and wondered how they managed to do it because it seemed to be a difficult thing to do. And I was so amazed how this just happened naturally for me in this dream.

I also thought about how everything was just too quiet. I wanted to hear a soundtrack. But I wasnt able to get music going.

I noticed as I flew though the stars, that the stars seemed to be more concentrated above me. It started looking more to me like a flat ceiling. But I decided not to let that bother me too much. This was my first time creating a flight through space, and it was pretty darn good.

I realized that my next goal was to find a space ship. I really wanted to find Darth Vader and confront him. I looked below me and I now saw a white medium sized space craft. It was a dirty white with yellow and black trim. I knew Darth Vader was on that ship.

I flew to it. I knew that it I flew into it fast enough that I would fly right through the sides and end up inside. And it did.

Unfortunately (and this kills me), this is the part of the dream I remember the least. Something happened on that ship, but I have no memory what it was. But I do remember the dream suddenly fading.

I was suddenly back in a house. There was a hallway with a mirror at the end in front of me. I knew I was still in the dream. I also knew that if I ran straight at the mirror, that it would transport me back to space.

So I ran toward the mirror and was again back in space. I saw the same ship in front of me. I flew right at it. But instead of slipping back inside, I hit the outside. This time it was too solid for me to get it. I was very disappointed. Again the dream faded.

I was back in the hallway with the mirror. I ran at the mirror again. But this time, instead of going through it I bumped right into it. The mirror was very real feeling. I touched it, and the glass felt smooth and cool.

I decided that I would just run in to the wall. So I tried again. But I hit the wall. I thought, Nono.now I am doubting and its not working. I have to believe. I have to believe..

So I took a dive and tried to go through the floor. But again my head just hit the carpet. Everything felt so real and so solid. Disappointed, I stood up. I made myself float and started doing back flips and the air. It felt really good to do those.

Suddenly I heard Jeffs voice talking to me. I closed my eyes and then thought, oh no, closing eyes in a lucid dream makes you wake up!

I open them. Jeff was standing next to me. We were back in that original building. I had fallen asleep in the chair in the waiting room.

I said, Jeff, you just woke me up from a lucid dream. When I saw that he looked sorry, I added, But I guess you had no way of knowing. Its okay.

He said, If it helps, I brought you some ice cream. He handed me a square container that had some cookies and cream flavored ice cream in it. It was fairly melted. 

I took a few bites and was amazed at how good that tasted to me. Then I thought, Isnt there a reason that Im not supposed to be eating this? I didnt want there to be any reasons, so I kept eating it.

Then I thought, Its the sugar. Im not supposed to be eating sugar. And thats rightIm Raw Vegan now! Im really not supposed to be eating this. How could I have forgotten?

It then comes to meIm still in the dream! I never did wake up. I looked back in the bowl. All that is left is the melted ice cream at the bottom that is completely runny. I put a corner of the bowl to my mouth and drink the rest of the ice cream. I thought, This is great. I ate all this ice cream and I didnt mess anything up!

At that point I woke up for real.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*5-16-07*

*Dream 2:

*I was driving with my family somewhere on a long drive. We started going through a town that had an amusement park. At first as I looked at it I believed that it was old and abandoned. But as I looked closer I saw that some of the rides were going.

Then I realized that the road was suddenly part of the roller coaster. I thought that was pretty cool. But then I questioned it and wondered how big trucks could go on this road if it was also a roller coaster. It started seeming strange to me. I even thought that this was the kind of thing that happened in my dreams. But for some reason even after thinking that I didnt become instantly lucid.

My notes say: Stood backwards. I actually have no idea what I meant.

I dont remember all that happened here. But I think this part of the dream went on for a while here on the road/roller coaster.

I do know that somewhere in here I became partially lucid. I remember thinking that this was a dream and was trying to float. But there seemed to be no picture at that point. I was just existing in this grey void. So nothing really happened and I must have lost lucidity ...... :Sad:

----------


## Twoshadows

*5-23-07*

Yes--I had a Lucid Dream!!


It started in my neighbor's backyard. I was talking to my friend N who supposedly lived there. We were discussing the problems we had with our yards. As we stood there in her yard, I could see right through the chain link fence to see my whole yard. Both of our yards were very large. They were all sandy dirt and had junk laying around.

I commented on how messy our yards looked. I said, "Look at how my yard slopes. It's hard to have a yard look neat when it isn't level. You're lucky yours is level."

But as I looked at her yard, it was only level where we were standing, all the rest was uneven with ditches and hills.

Then I looked at the green plants growing. I pointed it out to N. I said, "You see all that green stuff that looks like grass? Well, it's not. Those are baby tumble weeds. They are going to grow up to be huge and ugly, and when you try to pull them up, you'll get all scratched up with their stickers.

She then said she wasn't sure what plants I was talking about.

I said, "You can see them better if you fly over them." And at that point I started to hover in a horizontal position a few few off the ground and started flying over the little tumble weeds. "See..?" I said.

She looked at me and smiled and said, "C----, you just like to show off."

BLAM!

I was dreaming. Of course, because I was flying. Funny that I had a bit of a delayed reaction in figuring that out.

The first thing that comes to my mind is to complete the Advanced Task. I needed to find a tree.

I looked over into my yard and saw two poplar trrees. Unfortunately they looked dead. I didn't think I could make a dead tree walk around. So I kept looking. In the far end of the yard I saw another poplar.

I stared at it really intensly and willed it to pull up its roots. I could see it start to come up. I could see its roots emerge from the dirt. I then willed it to walk. It started forward.

As I wached it move, I realized that something wasn't quite right. I looked closer at the tree's roots. Under the roots I could see little wheels. The tree wasn't really using its roots to walk, but intead used little wheels that it hid under it's roots.

I thought to myself, "Will I get credit for this? Maybe I should try again."

So I looked over at another poplar tree. I stared at it until it too came up out of the ground. But this tree, instead of trying to fool me with its roots, just had wheels....and it wheeled itself away.

I started feeling like I had to hurry. I started pulling up tree after tree at this point only to find that all my trees had wheels and no roots at all.

To make matters worse, all the background in the dream suddenly went out on me. Everything but myself and about 8 wheeled trees was a flat light blue. I felt like we were in a computer--like the Matrix-- and someone had messed with the background color.

Then it messed up again. I was now trapped in a dark blue room. I had to get out. I ran at the wall with the intent of slipping right through. But I hit the wall.

After several times of being unsuccessful, I decided to try something different. I thought if I closed my eyes, then I wouldn't be fooled by a wall that wasn't even physical to begin with.

So with my eyes closed I ran at the wall. I ran further than I thought I needed to go and started to feel like I had made it, then blam. I hit it with the top of my head.

I tried two more times with my eyes closed.

But after no success. I decided to just do flips--like I often do in LDs.

As I did the flips I felt so good. I remember thinking, "This feels so good, why am I bothering to do anything else at all in my LDs. I shoudl just do flips the whole time."

SO I stayed in the room completely content for the next few minutes just enjoying the sensation of dream flips.

Until I finally woke up.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay....here is my little sketch of what my wheeled trees looked like.



The one on the left is the first tree that hid its wheels. The one on the right represents all the rest that came up without caring that I saw their wheels.
I suppose that should really say "Tree not afraid to  *show* its wheels".....

[Note: This is not supposed to be a work of art.]

:p 

TS

----------


## Twoshadows

*5-30-07*

I got to have a good nap today. And I ended up having a nice mini-lucid.

I don't remember how it started but i was at the top of a very tall building and I started thinking something like, "If I were dreaming I would jump". And then it hit me that I was atually dreaming. So I let myself fall. At first I was thinking how I didn't feel any wind on my face as I fell, then as I thought that and became conscious of it, I did start feeling the wind on my face and the wonderful sensation of falling and knowing that it was okay. 
I must have lost lucidity at that point because that is all I remember of that dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

*6-6-07*

I just had a mini lucid. I had slept in some and was going to get up, but I felt disappointed that I really didn't remember any dreams, so I decided to try one more tiem to try to squeeze out a dream or amybe even a lucid.


*Dream:*

I was looking at a *house* with my mom and sister to buy. This one was for Sale by Owner. It ened up being a ver big house. But there were many odd things about it. It was very junky--the previous owners had left all their junk and garbage.

There were many floors. The top floor was about four stories off the ground and had a great view. But there was a part near the front where the floor and the wall didn't meet so there was a 10-12 inch crack. The previous owners had put some chicken wire across it so that nothing --or no one would fall through.

On the way down I noticed that one of the staircases was wobbly. I wiggled it a bit and heard it it crack, and it then broke free and fell to the lower floor.

That was the thing that made us decide that we really didn't want the house. I told mom, "This house is really big, but I don't think it was built very well.".


The next thing I remember is that I am going down a *school hallway on roller blades.* I trripped on something and almost lost my balance and thought, "Whoa, that would be very embarassing to fall down here in front of everyone. So I was extra careful after that.

I got to the Kindergarten hallway. I noticed a display hanging on the wall. It was how one of the classes used cooked *lima beams* (mashed) and *jello* to create this wonderful moldable substance. They had displayed a jack-o-lantern and other things that they had shaped out of the stuff. The color was a light clearish orange. Another teacher came by and she also mentioned how neat she thought that was. I pulled out a paper and was about to write down the recipe. Then two more teachers walked by. They were talking about weightloss.

Then I was back in the original big house. I was standing by the window. I saw a very tall cypress tree by the window. I notied it was moving. I thought it was moving because of the wind (it had been very windy in real life all night). But as I looked closer, I noticed that it was actually moving past the window.

"It's walking!! *A walking tree*...just like the last Lucid Task." I thought. "I am dreaming! I'm having a lucid dream! I have to find my cat so she can talk to me..." I looked around. I saw the garage door in front of me I knew my cat would be there if I were only lucid long enough.

But of course at that thought I felt the dream start to fade.

And then I woke up.


But this is a great sign. This often happens to me before I get it right. So I am hoping/expecting to get the Task done in the next night or two.
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*7-3-07*

Lucid dream /Tasks:

I have vague memories of sitting on a chair at a round table and staring at the ground. I remember things being somewhat fuzzy. 

As I was looking, I suddenly realized that this was a dream. Everything still felt extremely fragile for a moment while I got myself fully immersed into the dream. And then, there I was.

I am unsure where this went from here. Several things happened in this dream, and I am trying to get them in the right order. I think at this time I stood up and looked around. I was in a big school auditorium. There was a small stage in the center of the room. It looked like a band was getting ready to come on and play. I could see other people (maybe 20) hanging out.

I suddenly remembered I had Tasks to do. I searched the crowd. There had to be a *DV member* in this crowd. I coldn't see anyone that I recognised. 

I then saw some band members coming out. I thought, "This will be so easy. I'll make sure *CoLd BlooDed* is the *guitarist*." But then the guitarist came out, and it was a guy with blond curly hair.

I was beginning to feel frustrated that the DV members weren't appearing. This was supposed to be something I was good at.

The next thing I remember was being in the air *spinning* around. It came to me that this is the first time that I had ever spun in a dream. I was glad I was doing it, because hopefully it would help me to stay lucid even longer.

After spinning. I started flying across the room, back and forth. I then decided that I should try the *Advanced Task of going through a portal*. There were no mirrors in the room, but I did see a dark dark spot (about 3 feet diameter) on one of the walls. I decided to aim for that spot.

I sped up and went feet first into that spot. I was successful. It _was_ a portal. All around me I could see more circles that I was going through. And the feeling was incredible.

I came out in another room. I had to do it again because it felt sooo good. So I started flying around the room and aimed for the dark spot that was on the wall in this room. The same thing happened. .....the continuing circles and that wonderful feeling.

I did this several times going from room to room just enjoying the experience, until I was back in the original auditorium. I looked at the walls. There were murals painted on the wall. Some were paintings from the Peter Pan movie. I could see one that showed *Neverland*.

I decided that I really wanted to go to Neverland. So I decided to make the painting of Neverland be my next portal. I flew again, feet first at the painting. I went through. There were no circles this time. I tried to make out Neverland. I wanted to be in the sky looking down at the island. I could see it. But the detail was so bad. It was like looking at a poorly done painting. I didn't have the feeling of actually being there. 

I suddenly decided that I had done enough with portals and that I really needed to try the DV member part of the Task now.

So when I came out back in to the auditorium, it was now filled with people sitting at tables. I decided that i would make myself confident and assume that this was a *DV reunion*.

I sat down next to a lady at one of the tables. She looked like she was dressed up to be in a movie. She had blue make-up all over her face and had what looked like a bleached blond wig. She also had glasses, and I believe she had a bright green shirt (or outfit) on. I didn't recognise who this was. But I realised that it could be any number of DV members under the costume.

So I sat next to her and asked, "Which DV member are you?"

She answered and said "*Clairity*."

I said "Hi Clairity, do you know what other DV members are here?"

She points to a table and says, "Well, that's *Gomer*, and that's *Ivan*."

I felt disappointed because those were not DV members that I knew.

Gomer then stands up and comes over to Clairity and for a moment I think he is about to flash her. But he doesn't get his pants down very far before he bursts out laughing like it's some inside joke.

Gomer then starts to take charge. He is holding a clip board and some raffle tickets. He then announces that everyone needs to get a raffle ticket if they haven't yet. They are only five dollars, but this is covering the cost of the reunion and everyone who has a ticket will be able to take home an audio recording of this event.

For a moment I feel a little insecure--I have no money with me. But then I realise again that this is just a dream. 

And at that moment I woke up.



Edit:

I just checked. There _are_ DV member named *Gomer and Ivan*...both are lurkers with no posts. Funny how I was able to pick actual names of Members. Although with a site this big, it's not _that_ great of a coincidence.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*7-4-07*

I took a little nap this afternoon and had another lucid dream in which I attempted the Task again.

Nap Lucid:

I know the dream was longer, but I'll start when I became lucid.

I was somewhere, and I suddenly needed to go home and it was going to be a very long walk. I decided that it would go a lot faster if I just flew. So I took off flying. I flew along for a moment at a height of about 6-8 feet off the ground.

Suddenly it hit me--if I'm flying, I must be dreaming. And--I'm lucid.

I decided that I really wanted to try the Task again to see what other Dream View Members I could find. So I started looking around for people. I flew a little higher so I would have a better view of the streets I was flying over.

At first I was seeing no one. Then I looked out in front of me and I was a group of guys playing basket ball in the street.

I got excited becasue I just knew I was going to be able to make at least one of them be a DV member.

But as soon as I got close enough to start making out features and trying to decide if anyone looked familiar...I woke up... :Sad: .

Still it was a good feeling to be able to become lucid again... and so naturally. I really hope this means my dry spell is really over.
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

Wow...I just had a long lucid dream in which I did the Task of the Month again, plus several old ones.

I had awakened at 5:00 I laid in bed about 20 minutes. Then I got on DV for about 45 minutes (looked at old Task of the month) and then went back to bed. I laid there for a little bit wondering if I would go back to sleep. As I felt myself started getting really tired, I made myself open my eyes and glance at the time--6:32.

The first part of the dream that I remember is being with my two little neices. They had had a birthday party, and things were still decorated. I was talking to one of the neices (K) and she was telling me about how the party theme was Pirates and how fun it had been.

I then remember picking her up and jumpin with her, and at the top throwing her up a bit and catching her, then both of us would land on the floor. She loved it and I remember noticing how I could keep doing this and not get tired (Missed the dream sign this first time).

Then I set her down and started doing *back flips*. I remember being amazed that I was doing such good backflips and I wasn't even on a trampoline. Then I started doing front flips and I noticed how good they made me feel to do them

Then it hit me. This was a dream-- I loved doing *dream flips* because they make me feel so good.

As soon as I realised that I was dreaming I decided I wanted to do the DV Member Task again to see if I could get more DV members to show up. 

This first transistion is a bit fuzzy. I think I started looking through the house for DV members. I didn't find any. I then decided to head out into the backyard so I could try the "Pet" task from last month that I had never gotten a chance to try.

I walked through the back room next to a sick looking Vietnamese guy huddled in a yellow blanket. I opened the door and went into the yard. It was my yard form my LA house. 

I saw both my current dog and cat there. I started with my dog. "Hey boy, what do you think of me, huh? I need you to talk to me. DO you like me? Tell me what you think." But he kept sniffing at something in the grass and wouldn't even acknowlege my presence.

I looked and now saw my cat just a few feet away. I asked her the same questions. But like my dog, she seemed more interested in something in the grass than in answering my questions. So I thought about trying another Task before I woke up. 

The Fire Task. I had to do the fire task. I looked around for a fire. There wasn't a fire in my yard. But as I looked over the fence toward my neighbors' yard, I could see smoke and I knew that there was a fire there.

I flew up and over the fence into my neighbors' yard. I landed on the grass. The yard looked just like I remember the Franko's yard to look. They had been the neighbors that I grew up by. I walked under their big tree. I could see the Frankos on the patio. I told them I needed to borrow their fire for a moment. 

As I got to the far side of the yard I could see a small campfire. It wasn't very big, and I didn't know if it would actually count as walking "through" fire. but I was just doing this for fun anyway since it was now a new month with a new task.

I looked down at the fire and took small step and and walked over the fire. Since it was only about 2 feet across, I could only step twice--once with each foot.

I had wondered if the fire would feel hot...or if it would just seem like I was walking on normal ground. Well, as soon as I put my bare foot on the coals, I relalised that this was going to be harder than I thought because the coals were actually very hot and burning the bottom of my foot.

Still, I walked though. Even though it hurt, it seemed a bit anticlimatic. So I turned around and did it again. It still hurt. I decided that I would keep trying until I could control it and make it so it didn't feel hot to me anymore. On about the fifth time through the fire, I felt that I had achieved that.

I started walking across the yard back toward my own yard again. Suddenly the neighbors dog ran up to me not looking very friendly [the real Frankos had a dog that scared me as a child]. I decided that it was time to fly.

I remember wondering what the Frankos must be thinking of my strange visit to their backyard, but then remembered that they were my dream characters and weren't actually thinking anything.

In my own backyard I saw two large white and brown dogs. I chased them out the side gate.

I was still not satisfied with my attempt to find DV members so I tried again. I walked around (somewhere near the yard I think) calling out for DV members. I saw this group of people. I asked again if there were any DV memberd present. 

Finally this teenage guy walks toward me from the crowd with his arm up. He said, "I'm a DV member. 

I said, "Great, what's your username?"

He answered, "*T-Arizona*"

I said, "Cool, I think I'll remember that one."

Then two more guys walked out. One of the boys had two heads, one looked normal, the other had no neck. He told me his username. It was something cool sounding with two words and started with an "S".

Then the third boy told me his name...which I have also forgotten by now.

After that I decided to go look some more. I really wanted to find DV members that I knew. I walked inside a building and decided to call out for certain members. I decided to start with *Oneironaut*.

So I walked through this crowded building calling out for Onieronaut. Several times I could see black guys that from a distance looked like the right guy. But each time as I got close I could see that I had the wrong guy.

I finally decided to try another name. This time I called out for* CoLd BlooDed*. I walked through what now looked like a school building. I called and called, but still got no matches. I even tried CB's real name to see if that made a difference. But it didn't.

I finally ended up in a hallway by the doors to the outside. There was a group of students there waiting for the bell to ring and for school to get out. There was some teacher by the doors reminding the students to wear their bicycle helmets. The students all repeated a chant about helmets.

Finally the doors opened. At this point I decided that I wasn't having any luck with finding DV members, so I decided to try another of the older Tasks that I had never gotten done. I decided to do the "Snowman" Task.

As luck would have it, I walked out of the school and into a snow covered park. There were at least five snowmen in the park. At this point I was also suddenly with my childhood best friend M. I looked at the snowmen and wondered how hard it would be to bring them to life. I decided just to look at them with the expectation that they would just start moving. And sure enough, the one closest to me started twitching. Then it turned so it was facing me, and then started moving toward me. It was smiling, and I felt no fear that it would suddenly become evil and attack me.

I looked around and saw at least four other snowmen now moving in my direction. When the closest one got to me, I decided that I wanted to go flying with it. I told it to turn around so I could climb on its back. 

After I was on its back I told it to fly. As we took off in the air, I remembered my friend that I had left behind. I knew she was only a DC, but I just felt the need to be polite, so I called back to her to get on the next snowman and to follow me.

At first I felt cold being on the snowman and flying through a winter sky. But I remembered how I had been successful in changing the temperature in past LDs. I told myself that I would no longer feel the cold since it was just my good imagination making it cold in the first place.

Gradually the snowman started feeling warm beneath me, and the air became just cool and not cold. It was perfect.

Then suddenly it was night. We were flying low and past buildings that were all covered with Christmas lights. I remember a building that looked like a City Hall that was just beautiful. We flew so close I could almost touch the lights.


There is a transition here that I don't remember.

But the next thing I remember is that I am back in a building looking for DV members. I believe it was an arcade. I could see out the window that it was still dark outside and I could see Christmas lights.

There were no DV members in the arcade, so I walked into the next room. There was a long skinny swimming pool there, the kind that makes a current that people can just stay in the same spot and swim against it..

I looked down in the pool to see if anyone I recognised that there. But I saw this man--he was bald and scarred and was very white. It disturbed me, and I suddenly felt myself start to wake up. Instead of fighting against that and staying in my dream, I suddenly realised that I had dreamed such a long LD that it would actually be a really good idea to wake up at this point and see if I could remember all of it.

So I let myself wake up.

----------


## AURON

blue blue blue...I love it...and you talking about that fire helped me remember part of my last lucid.

----------


## Twoshadows

> blue blue blue...I love it...and you talking about that fire helped me remember part of my last lucid.



Yeah...there is no such thing as too much blue, is there..... ::D: . I'm glad to have helped you remember.


7-20-07


I was having an interesitng dream in which I was friends with the vampire world--or at least one very large extended vampire family.

In the dream I was had planned this meeting where I was introducing all my regular freinds to the vampire freinds. My intordutions seemed to be taking forever (I had a group of maybe 25 friends there), so two thrids of the way through, I just told my friends to introduce themselves, and hopefully that would go faster.

At that point my next friend R decided to make a long speech instead of just saying her name. She told the vampired how wonderful it was to meet them and thanked them for coming...and that any friend of Twoshadows (except she said my real name) was a freind of hers.

As she was talking I walked over toward where the vampire family was standing (also a large group of 20-30 people).

As I stood there I decided to do that thing I liked to do where I fall back, and before I hitthe groud I float back up to standing position. Right in the middle of doing that I thought, "Whoa--don't I only do this in dreams? If I don't hit the ground, won't that prove that I am dreaming? Yes, it will." That was all one instantaneous thought. Because half a second later than I didn't hit the ground and came back up to floating position, I was positive that I was dreaming. 

At that point I paid no attention to the DCs around me. I floated up and started a low fly.

We had started outside, but now I realised that we were indoors in my grandparent's "new room"--a large room that thay had added onto their house when I was little--and that's what they called it. In the dream it was even bigger than it was in real life.

As I flew up to the ceiling, the first thing that came to me was Skysaw's intellectual Task suggestion (for next month's Task). The answer to the first part came to me instantly (it may have helped that as I went to bed last night that I thought about this.)

I then thought about the more difficult part of the his Task. I didn't wake up like I had feared when trying this. I made what I thought was a good guess. Then I moved on.

I flew to the ceiling and felt the texture. It was wood panelling (my grandparent's didn't really have a wood panelling ceiling--but it totally looked right to me in the dream).

The texture felt so real. I knocked on it and it felt very solid. I decided I wanted to try to stick my finger through it. SO I put out my pointer finger on my right hand and pushed. It wouldn't go through the way too solid ceiling.

I told myself that this ceiling wasn't real--that it was just my brain telling my finger that something solid was there. 

I decided that maybe if I looked the other direction and pushed my finger upward I could fool my brain--that maybe if I wasn't looking at the ceiling the moment the finger and ceiling met, I could get my finger to go through it.

But as I blindly poked the ceiling, I kept feeling it, no matter where I was looking. I felt frustrated because I was supposed to be able to do better than this. Why has this simple task so difficult for me to do? I was glad that that wasn't the Task of the Month that I was supposed to accomplish.

But then my mind went to another suggested Task of the month that was in some ways similar to this. I tried to do that next. I had the same bad luck while attempting to get that one done.

I started feeling more desperate. I really wanted to know I could do that one in case that one was chosen for nex next Task.

Next thing I knew I was outside still attempting that potential Task. I even started spinning to see if that woudl help, but it wasn't working.

It was at that point I could start feeling myself wake up.

As soon as I was awake I realised that I had guessed correctly on the second part of Skysaw's task.

----------


## The Cusp

I love how you tried to fool your brain by looking away when you tried to poke the ceiling.  Nice little experiment.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I love how you tried to fool your brain by looking away when you tried to poke the ceiling. Nice little experiment.



Thanks... :smiley: 

Yeah, I try to think of things that might work. Somethings they do.



Need to get this one down:


*7-23-07*


Lucid Dream:

It started with me being at a mall. I was with a friend (maybe M) we passed two guys. I recognised one as Jeff. But I somehow knew that this was in the past and he didn't know me yet. I smiled at him. Then after a few more steps past him I turned and smiled again. Then I told my frieid that when I said, we both turn back and smile at him again. We did...but he was no longer looking at us. I thought, "Well, that's dumb..."

The next thing I remember is that I was then sitting at the table eating ice cream with him. It was very mesy. It was like the container that my ice cream was in had an opening at both ends and it kept dripping out onto the table.

Then the three of us continued walking in the mall. It was closing time. It seems like something happened here, but I don't remember details. Something about feeling angry at this guy working here. He makes me fall and I "spill" some of the floor that he is responsible for cleaning.

I get left behind my friends. So I hurry out of the mall. There were some cool things that looked a bit like rain gutters, but were also big and painted red and made of concrete. I decided to slide down one standing up, I was able to get down the the level I wanted by sliding.

Then things transition, I am with a big group of people in this big starirwell area.

I suddenly see my dad hurrying up the stairs. I am excited to see my dad. But right as I get to him and reach for his sleeve, I realise that I'm dreaming.

I look at this big group of people. I want to try the DV member task again. Surely there is a DV member in this large group. I scan the faces for someone familiar. They are mostly teenagers, and I don't recognise anyone. So I start asking around. "Does anyone know any DV members?"

At first I have trouble getting any volume in my voice. This has been a problem in some of my LDs. It's like I'm trying to talk with my real mouth, yet I can't because of sleep paralysis. But then I am finally able to use my dream mouth.

One of the boys responds to me and points to the floor above me and says, "Try the boy with the wheelchair"

I climb the stairs to a dark haired boy standing by a blond boy in a wheelchair. I suddenly realise I don't know which boy I was reffered to. So I ask them, "Are either of you DV members?"

They both nod and say, "Yeah..."

So I continue, "Have either of you ever had a Lucid dream?"

The dark haired boy nods, but the other boy asks, "Well, what exactly is a lucid dream?"

I said, "Well, it's when you're dreaming, then you suddenly become "awake" in your dream--you become consious that you _are_ dreaming, and if you have good control, you can do _anything_...."

I said that all in a way that left then both looking at me like it was the absolutely coolest thing ever.

So of course that made me want to show off a little. I continued "...like this."

And I suddenly stood up on the stair rail. Beside me was a three story drop onto concrete. I stood dramatically, then let myself fall backward. I fell until I was almost to the bottom, then righted myself and landed feet first. I then kicked off again. I did the same thing in reverse. As soon as I got to the ceiling, I turned so I was "standing" on the ceiling. Then kicked off again to the floor.

I believe a did this several times. I enjoyed the way it felt. It was like I was able to switch the direction of gravity in the middle. It was a very cool feeling.



Then I stop and decide that I really want to try the Pet Task that I was unable to succesfully complete last time.

I was standing in the middle of on set of stairs. To the side at the level of my face were some cats. My first thought was, "But these aren't _my_ cats..." But then I quickly decided that I didn't care. I looked at the closest cat. There was something on its mouth. It looked like smashed cornflakes. It looked very unappealing. So I turned to the other cat. It also had the same stuff on its mouth. Their mouths looked almost sealed shut with it.

I looked for another pet. This time I saw a group of about four kittens. They were very small and very cute. I reached for one. They all kind of backed away, but I managed to get ahold of one. It was white with patches of dark brownish grey tabby. It's eyes were a dark grey. I set it down on the ledge that was eye level to my face. I told it that it could talk now. It opened its mouth and said an a small voice, "Cookie...."

I was a little confused as to what it meant--I used to have a cat named Cookie. So I asked it, "Do you _want_ a cookie...or is that a name?" It just looked at me. 

I then remembered that it was just a baby. So I made the question simpler. So I asked, "Do you want a cookie?" The tiny kitten nodded its head. I laughed a little and said to it, "But you're so little, you shouldn't be eating anything buy your mama's milk. Who's been giving you cookies?" But the kitten didn't answer.

I took off flying again. I flew outside. I was on the roof of a three story apartment building.

I remember thinking about how I had been talking about how cool it was to just fall backward off things...so I decided to do it again. As I stood at the edge about to fall, I thought, "Now am I really sure I'm dreaming. If I'm not, this will be fatal."

But I was already falling backwards. I didn't fall to the ground level, but just to a balcony on the floor below. I actually landed on a soft couch. I stood up again and was planning to fall backwards again, but I saw a pool down below. I remembered how I had wanted to do a Water Task. This wasn't the ocean, but a pool could be good practice for future water Tasks.

So I dived off the balcony and went straight in the water of the pool. I worked myself to the botton. I started to breath. It was a very strange feeling. It wasn't like I had rememberd before when I was breathing underwater just like it was air.

I could kind of feel the unpleasant feeling of water trying to come in through my nose. I had to block my nose breathing off. When I breathed through my mouth it felt like there were bubble appearing right in front of my mouth that I was able to suck in. It made a little bubbly noise as I did so. But it worked, I was able to breath. And it seemed significant to me that I would be able to breath like this indefinitely.

I looked around again to see if there was anything interesting at the bottom of the pool. I saw a guy and a dog also laying at the bottom.

I decided to try the Pet Task again with the dog. I started talking to it and asked it to talk to me. But suddenly the guy that was with the dog got mad at me. He said, " He's _underwater_! And you want him to talk!" --as if it would kill the dog for it to talk underwater. Of course this guy was talking underwater and it wasn't killing him.

I was trying to decide if I was going to debate this with the guy, but then I could feel myself losing the dream. Then I was awake.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*7-27-07*



LUCID DREAM...

I'm glad to see that I am finally _finally_ starting to use flying as a dream sign that actually triggers lucidity. Flying is so common in my dreams that I have seldom recogised it as anything strange enough to trigger lucidity. But maybe I'm finally starting to catch on.

I'm flying through the house. I end up in my bedroom which looks like a mix between my current bedroom and my parents bedroom in the house I grew up.

As I fly into the room, I suddenly realise that if I am flying it means that it is a dream. For some reason, though I think that I am having this dream while taking a nap.

I flay across the room to my big mirror which is now where my window really is. *I look at my reflection*. I'm wearing a cream colored tank top and soome very short shorts of the same color. The shirt os also short so I can see a strip of my stomach. My hair looks perfect and I feel very pretty.

I look down and see my camera. I *decide to take a picture*. [I feel that I lost a bit a lucidity here--whiy else would I waste time taking a picture that I would never see].

As usual in my dreams, my camera had strange settings. I couldn't figure it out.

Finally my lucidity grew stronger again and I decided that there were tasks that I wanted to try.

I looked in the mirror one last time and saw that I looked terrible. My hair was all frizzy. I didn't want to look anymore at the mirror.

So I went on. I decided I wanted to* try putting my finger* *through the wall* again. I stuck it out and it banged into the hard wall. I immediately gave that up and decided to go on to the next thing.

*I asked myself what day of the week it was*...and again, without hesitation I said "Friday".

I thought about *trying to determine my position of my physical body* in my bed, but I couldn't sense anything.

Then I remembered that I wanted to see if I could *find my sleeping body*. SInce I was in my bedroom I looked down onto my bed hoping that my body would be there. Unfortunately all I saw was my unmade bed.

I looked away and decided to try again. But I just saw the same thing. I thought about trying to fly somewhere different to find it, but I then decide to look one more time into the mirror and have some fun warping my reflection.

When I first* look in the mirror* I look normal, then I open my mouth to look at my teeth because I know from experiece that teeth are easy to mess with.

At first I see that I have two brown teeth. As I look closer I can see that some of my teeth are rather pointy, and that I have braces on. I also notice that the brown looks like chocolate smeared on my teeth.

It was at this point that the dream started to fade.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*8-6-07*



*Kissing Xander (Lucid Dream):*

I remember this starting out in a park. I was watching kids going around on a merry-go-round. Suddenly I saw Xander from Buffy the Vampire Slayer standing next to me....and I'm lucid (I'm not sure if seeing him was the trigger or not).

I remembered that I had been thinking recently that I don't remember "people details" in my LDs as much as I would like to. So I decided to use Xander as the person that I would notice detail on.  ::D: 

I walked close to him and stared into his face. I noticed that he looked exactly like he did on the show. I reached up and touched his cheek. I could feel the texture of his skin and a little stubble. I looked up into his big brown eyes.

I then decided to kiss him. As my lips touched his, I realized that not only did this feel like a real kiss, it also felt _really_ good too. 

Then I suddenly lose the dream and it fades away. Fortunately, I quickly realize that I'm still in the dream--that I had just had a False Awakening. 

Xanderwas still there. I wanted to kiss him again. But I was embarrassed to go up to him and just kiss him. Then I had a clever idea. I decided to pretend that I _thought_ I'm dreaming, and that would be why I was acting so boldly. So I said something to Xander about this being a dream. [This whole thing is strange because I was still lucid to some degree, but obviously part of me was mixed up.]

We were standing by or in a bathroom. I pulled him to me pulled him down so we were both kneeling by a bathtub.

I kissed his lips for about 30 seconds enjoying the sensation of our lips touching. Then the kiss deepened, and I could now feel the texture of his tongue. I couldn't get over how real the dream kiss felt.

Then of course things had to get funny. Suddenly there was a piece of food in my mouth. I pulled away and looked at him closer and saw that he had been eating cheese and he passed me some through the kiss. This didn't bother me though. I commented on it and we both laughed and kissed again. I felt completely at ease.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dreams from Wednesday 8-8-07

*Three separate LDs...


*Showing off (Lucid Dream):


*I was in this large classroom. Our teacher was a black man. He asked for a volunteer to show the class how to float. I decided to volunteer because I knew I was really good at this.

First I jumped up to the ceiling and lingered a little bit at the top. I did this because that was what the teacher expected me to be able to do. Everyone applauded.

I decide to keep going. I jumped up again and floated a little longer at the top. I could hear people make little gasping noises at how good I was.

I couldn't help myself. I jumped again and this time remained at the ceiling in a perfect stationary float. I decided that I had to take this further. I started rotating myself so that I was flipping myself over so that I would soon be completely upside down. As I did this I realized that I had never done this in a dream before.

At this point I felt the need to tell the teacher-- "By the way, I'm lucid dreaming, you know."

Actually, I have no idea at which point I became lucid in this dream. When I said that comment, I felt like I had known for a while--but I'm not sure where.

I then thought about doing the task. I wanted to find my sleeping self. But as soon as that thought crossed my mind I woke up.

I laid there in bed suddenly terrified that I would start a terrrible habit of waking up everytime I tried to do a task. For some reason I was really upset over this.




*Kissing Jonathan (Lucid Dream):



*I don't remember when this started. I just know that I suddenly saw Jonathon (a short somewhat geeky characer in Buffy the Vampire Slayer).

Seeing him cause me to become lucid. I remembered kissing Xander and how much I enjoyed it. I decided that I to try the "detail" experiment again with Jonathan this time.... ::D: .

I went up to him and looked into his face. I remember seeing his eyelashes. I reached up and touched the skin of his cheek with my thumb. I then pulled his face to me and started kissing his lips.

This dream was so inspired by my "Kissing Xander" dream that I even had the same problem with a little piece of food showing up in Jonathans mouth too. :p. But I don't remember the same feelings of closeness with Janathan as I had with Xander.



*We can do anything.... (Lucid Dream):

*This one started as a typical school nightmare. I was in high school or college. I couldn't remember my schedule or my locker combination.I remember thinking... "Well, I'll just go to the office to pick up my schedule and locker combination>" But I couldn't remember how to get to the office.

I had this tiny computer in my hand. I decided that I could find out my schedule by looking online for it. I tried to type . But I couldn't push the right keys. I tired over and over and was getting very frustrated.

I finally ended up ina classroom. The teacher was Cordelia (from Buffy the Vampire Slayer).

I sat down next to Xander. We had this huge assignment that we were having to work on together. I was very stressed about getting it done. I also realized at this point that I was supposed to be taking this test.

At the moment I started to panic, I realized that I was dreaming. I had this wonderful sense of relief. I didn't have to finish the assignment or take the test. I could walk away from it all.

I looked over at Xander. "Do you know what this means?" I asked him. "We can leave." I then took his hand and we floated out of the room.

We ended up in my front yard. I man I know was there (MM). MM asked Xander if he was an Eagle Scout. I told him that he had gotten very close.

Then some weird guys dressed up in Halloween costumes came into the yard. I could tell that they were going to cause trouble. Xander wanted to stay and confront them. But I pulled his am and turned him to face me.

"Let's not fight them. This is just a dream. We can do _anything_"

At that, he looked at me and smiled and gave me the "ohyahbaby" look:  :Hi baby: 

But in this dream I had other ideas. I told him, "Look at me..." And I took off flying in the sky, laughing.

He saw me flying "swimming style" and told me to make rockets come out of my feet--that we could go a lot faster if we did.

I looked at his feet and could see little flames shoot out of them as he suddenly took off fast. I then pressed my legs together very tense and straight and concentrated on flames coming out of my feet too. I knew it had worked when I started flying after Xander very quickly. I remember thinking that I really needed to remember this style of flying becasue it was really better than what I did most of the time.

Xander and I fly for a while until he wanted to stop and eat at a restaurant.

----------


## Oneironaught

> I was in high school or college. I couldn't remember my schedule or my locker combination.I remember thinking... "Well, I'll just go to the office to pick up my schedule and locker combination>" But I couldn't remember how to get to the office.



Wow, those very same things happen in almost every school dream I ever have. The only difference is that I usually do end up in the office and they have a hard time finding my info.

*EDIT:* Darn, I'm sorry. I thought I was responding in your regular journal. I didn't mean to put this here.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Wow, those very same things happen in almost every school dream I ever have. The only difference is that I usually do end up in the office and they have a hard time finding my info.
> 
> *EDIT:* Darn, I'm sorry. I thought I was responding in your regular journal. I didn't mean to put this here.



That's okay, GH... :smiley: . My school dreams seem to be pretty much the same too. But unlike you I never seem ot be able to find the office. One of these days it will _have_ to trigger lucidity.



*8-17-07*


Lucid Dream (Task Attempted):


The dream started with me watching this girl. She was about 17 and looked mixed race (probably half black/ half white or Mexican). She was standing on a busy road that bridged over another busy road. She looked down and saw a homeless man. She then took off her nice jeans jacket and dropped it down to him.

The man saw the jacket fall to him. He ran over to it excited and took off his old torn, dirty jacket and put on this nice one. He looked very happy.

I looked back at the girl, who had also watched his reaction. She smiled and walked away to meet her friends.

I got the feeling by watching her that she did this on a fairly regular basic. I also felt that she had picked this particular homeless man for a reason.

The next thing I remember is that I am now a character in the dream, rather than just an observer. I am with the gil and her friends. The best friend (a guy) also looks half black.

First we are talking. The boy is trying to figure out why the girl enjoys giving all her stuff away to the homeless. She is trying to explain. I get it, but the boy doesn't quite understand.

Then we are on a road riding something (I can't remember what it was--not a bike, but something you sit on that had wheels--but I don't remember how it moved). I remember coming to a hill. I knew that I had special powers, so I made my thing that I'm riding start zipping up the hill very quickly. The guy frind is now next to me, and we start to race up this very big hill.

Then I remember being back under a freeway (yet it seemd to be high on a hill). I saw the homless man again. He had written on the side of the freeway wall a big message with shaving cream. The message was saying thank you to the girl for sharing her stuff. I was touched by the message--as if I were that girl.

Suddenly I became lucid. I don't remember anything in particular triggering it.

At first I wanted to stay and thank the man, but at the same time I knew this was a dream, and as rude as it felt, I just took off flying away from the man.

As I started to fly over the city (I felt this was LA), the thought came to me to try one of the Tasks. I had this feeling of panic come over me as I had developed this fear the past couple of weeks that I would wake up the moment that I thought about the task.

I focused hard on the dream. I told myself to think about the bridge task--not the waking myself up task (I was just sure that by even attempting this one I would lose the dream).

Suddenly I was with Philip. We flew together. I told him I needed to find the blue DV bridge. We flew to the ocean and start flying along the coast. I felt that this is where we woudl find it since in the picture the bridge goes across the water.

As I was flying I started talking--kind of chanting--to myself. "I'm looking for the bridge...I'm going to find the bri-dge....I need to find you bridge...."

I then saw some friends of mine standing close to the edge of a cliff by the ocean. I got distracted for a moment and flew down to talk to them. It was Steve J and N. I started talking to them about Lucid dreaming. And asking them if they've ever had a lucid dream. I can't remember their answers. But as I left I told them that I was having a lucid dream right now, and that's why I could fly.

I then walked to the edge of the cliff. I wanted to jump off. For a moment I was afraid to. But then I just did it. I didn't even fall. I just took off flying into the air again.

Finally I saw a bridge. It was this huge metal bridge. It went out over the ocean just like I pictured the blue bridge to go. I could see in the distance a mysterious city just like in the picture. I decided that even though this bridge was metal, I would just have to see where it went.

This bridge was very tall from bottom to top. I think cars drove on the very bottom. I didn't know what all the stuff on the top was. It was built like a huge child's climber.

I started walking across the very top. There were these metal balls (about 5 inches diameter) that I had to walk on (it was not a smooth strip) that were on top of these poles. I noticed that I was barefoot and the tops of these balls had a bump that was very uncomfortable to step on.

I told myself that since I was in control here that I could make it so the bumps went away. Sure enough, the next balls had a nice smooth surface.

The bridge arched with the high spot being in the center of the span. I could see that the balls I was walking on met a higher structure that was built on that very center spot. It was like a geodesic dome, all filled in with connecting bars (again, like a child's climbing toy).

I got to that and started climbing through. I couldn't see the other side but I told myself again and again that once I got past this high poin that on the other side I would see the blue bridge and that I would just be able to sit on it and slide to the mysterious city. I was so absolutely positive that I would be seeing this.

As I climbed through that center area, I suddenly noticed that I was not alone. I looked above me and saw a black figure with a long black cape. My heart started to pound as I realized that I was only about 20 feet from Darth Vader. I also knew that he had been looking for me for a long time.

He started talking to me. The first thing he said to me was that he was about to kill me.

I looked back at him and told him, "No, I don't think so. If you wanted me dead you would have killed me before I got this close."

I could tell he was a little upset for me having called his bluff. But he tells me again that he _is_ going to kill me.

But I'm no longer afraid and I climb closer and closer to him. I told him, "We need to talk. You aren't going to kill me because you want me to join you. So let's talk. "

And alas, at that moment that could have proved so interesting......I woke up.
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*8-26-07*

Lucid Dream: (Task Attempted)


I guess my recall is a bit better. I'm still not sure how this dream started or at which point I became lucid (so I'm just going to use blue for the whole thing.

The first thing that I remember is driving in a car on the freeway through a really bad construction area. I got to a place where the gravel was so thick that the car was barely able to make it through. After this I thought, "I don't have to deal with this", and I made the car start to fly.

At first I thought that I was cool and special for being able to make my car fly. Then I looked around and noticed that other vehicles were also flying. As I got close to one camper I reached out and grabbed at one. It turned out to be just a toy camper.

As I flew along I saw lots of boxes and packages floating in the air. I flew at them and grabbed them (I must have been in a convertable now).

In the first box I saw that there were old children's games and puzzles. I remember thinking, "Cool I love lucid dreams where you are opening things that are a surprise to you. I wonder what will be in the next box." (That was the first time--as I look back--that I _really_ know I was lucid--although I may have been lucid from the start).

I opened other packages, but most ended up being old things that you might find in a closet. Nothing really exciting.

Then I landed and was in a store. This part is fuzzy. I remember tyring to figure out something cool to do. Sex actually crosed my mind, but I quickly dismissed it because I was afraid that I would wake up. Even thinking about it made the dream feel fragile.

So I went outside. I could see that I was near Lake Powell. I could see the *deep canyon* below the dam.

"The Blue Bridge Task...! I need to cross the canyon on the blue bridge." I started moving toards the canyon, hoping to see the bridge at any moment.

A couple of times I was feeling the dream fade as I got excited about the bridge task. I thought, "I've got to ground myself."

I looked down at my arms and hands. I rubbed my hands together and said out loud what I was doing, "I'm rubbing my left arm. It feels pretty real...but almost like I'm a little numb--like there is a layer of something between my fingers and arm.. Now I'm gripping both of my hands together. Same thing--it almost feels real, but I can tell a difference. I'm glad I'm doing this. I have been forgetting to remember to touch things. I like to touch things in my LDs...makes them feel more real-life..."

I looked at the canyon again. I was getting close now. I realized that I was riding a bike. The ground was sloping toward the huge drop-off. I wasn't seeing any bridges appear.

I strained harder to make a bridge suddenly appear.....

....but ended up waking up instead.... :Sad: .<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Pyrox

Hey twoshadows, long time no see. 

Glad to see you're doing great with your LDing. I've been pretty busy, so I'm still stuck on 6.  :Sad: 

 ::banana::

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hey twoshadows, long time no see. 
> 
> Glad to see you're doing great with your LDing. I've been pretty busy, so I'm still stuck on 6.



 
Hey *Pyrox*!! Wow....I haven't seen you around for a looong time. Glad to see you still stop in here occasionally. Hope all is well.... :smiley: 


But yeah, I need to get going and get the next Task done. It's been a little slow here for me lately. I need to fix that!

See ya!

----------


## G0MPgomp

> My first LD:
> 
> April 19, 2006 4:50am 
> 
> I just had my first Lucid Dream a few minutes ago. 
> 
> In the dream I was lying in bed. Suddenly something felt funny in my mouth. I felt my teeth with my tongue and, sure enough, my upper left bicuspid was cracked and loose. I pulled a piece of the tooth out of my mouth, thinking, "I can't believe this is happening!" Then I thought, "That's it ! I don't believe this is happening. This must be a dream. This always happens in my dreams." [NOTE: This was the dream sign I kept telling myself I needed to recognize because it happens so often in my dreams. And I have now started using this as a reality check during the day...to feel if my tooth is loose]. Nothing else strange happened, but at that point I knew I was in a dream, and I realized I was lucid. 
> 
> As one might expect, I got very excited. I then thought about this website and how it says that when people first start having these experiences, they get so excited that they wake up. Well, as soon as I thought that, I felt myself wake up. 
> ...



I thank you for shaing this! So similar to my own experiences.. 

Fun how what one think of just might happen instantly.. Like waking up, and such..  :wink2: 

Loose thooths has been a re occuring thing for me, and I am told I grind theets some times at night. I wonder if it might be related. I also lost a tooh in real life.  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

GOMP, thanks for the comments. Funny, I haven't had a loose tooth dream for a while now. They kind of come and go. I just hope I can keep recognizing them for what they are.

Good luck, GOMP, I hope the loose tooth dreams keep you LDing as well.  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

9-17-07

Lucid Dream while Camping.


As I thought I did wake up in the middle of the night. I had to go to the bathroom. It was cold and I didn't want to leave my sleeping bag and tent to go out ot the bushes, so I laid there and suffered for at least an hour. Finally I relaised that if I was going to get any more sleep that night I would have to get up.

The stars were brigth and I didn't even need a flash light to find my way 50 yards or so to my "bathroom spot".

After that I felt so much better I fell right to sleep. Since I was a bit cold, I fell asleep on my stomach, which I find is the warmest and also the most comfortable postion while laying on hard and uneven ground.

I started to dream. 

I remember that I was walking down the street with two friends, when we suddenly saw a group of children dressed in Halloween costumes going Trick-or-treating. The following thougths went through my mind:

"Oh my gosh--it's Halloween. How did I not know? Now it's way too late for me to decorate the house or carve pumpkins. This is such a nightmare--it's just like all those dreams I have about it being Halloween and I'm not prepared. If only this were a dream. But this is too real to be a dream. I mean, if this were a dream, I owuld have already started floating by thinking about the possiblity of it being a dream. But I'm not floating...and I can't imagine floating becasue this is too real....But just for fun, maybe I should try floating....."

And I took off with a big jump and tilted backward until I stopped in a horizontal float on my back.

That was such a thrill to be able to do that when I was so sure that it was real life.

The first thing that came to my mind at that point was to do the Advanced Task of creating an animal out of water. 

I looked in front of me and saw a drop of water form, floating at about eye level. The drop started to grow until it was a little bigger than a basket ball. At that point I started to see it form into the shape of a cat. It was kind of a blobby cat. The legs and tail were all connected to the body and not separate. It was a bit triangular in shape--kind of like a pyramid. (I need to draw a picture and post it).

As soon as it was finished, it landed on the ground....and I woke up.
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

9-16-07

Lucid dream:

I remember I had been talking to this lady about something. And then I suddenly said, "I'm lucid dreaming". I have no idea what triggered that realization.

I decided I wanted to do the Advanced Task again. I was suddnely by a swimming pool. I wanted to make an "snake" of water come out of the pool, then I would form it into an animal. I focused and I don't think i was able to do it.

I was then in a bedroom. I was trrying again. I got that droplet of water started like last time. I focused again. And I suddenly saw a seal that the drop of water turned into. It was no longer made out of water, but was a stuffed animal toy.

I then had a FA and went on to other dreams.

----------


## Twoshadows

I need to keep this updated....

I'm glad I started this DJ. It's really neat to see all my LDs in one place. As I go back and reread, I realize that I have forgotten some--if I hadn't written them down they would have been gone forever. And that would have been sad because each of these (and some much more than others) was such an adventure. Even though these are dreams they represent _real adventures_ I have expereinced in my life. It would be so sad to forget......

*9-20-07*

I did my typical WBTB. For the past month I have been sleeping solid through the night because I've gone to bed so late. But last night I went to bed at 9:30, and woke up at 3:30 worrying about stuff I had to do. So instead of staying in bed and worrying, I got up and flipped on Dream Views and read a bit, took some B6, then went back to bed.


Lucid Dream:

I don't remember how I became lucid. My memory starts once I was lucid.

I remembered that I really wanted to try the "Pick a Card" Task. So my first thought was that I needed to find a *deck of cards*. I first tried my pocket. I was wearing my brown cords. There was nothing in the pocket. So I tried again. I walked around the corner from where I was standing and saw a table. And there on the table was a deck of cards.

I picked up the cards. It was a normal sized brand new deck. The cards were slick and stiff. The backs of the cards were blank. I pulled one out and looked at it. There on the front was a picture of myself. I was sitting at a round table. My hair had its natural curl in it and was fairly long. I looked like I was an older teenager (maybe 17). I was smiling at the camera and holding up a dark box that looked like the size that a computer game would come in. The quality of the picture wasn't the best and was not real crisp or bright.

I thought that was so interesting and not what I expected so I pulled out another card. This time I was hoping for something that had words on it that would be interesting. Sure enough, this one did have words on it. But when I started to read, I found that it wasn't English. I read the words very carefully, I wanted to remember them so when I woke up I could write them down. I think I remember the first word--it was something like "S'eira" or "G'eira".

I decided to do it again. The next card had a picture of a cartoon dog on it. The dog was brown and sitting. It had its mouth open and had its tongue hanging out. I could see its teeth. I studied it hard so I could draw it when I woke up (I may give it a try later).

I put the deck of cards in my pocket.

What happened next is fuzzy. I think I flew around a bit. I remember going too slow, then forcing the scenery to go by faster. It worked.

I also remember walking through a school. As I was going out the door, I saw a poster on the glass door. I was seeing the words through the paper--they were all backwards. I was trying to read it. It was a Knock--Knock joke. I started reading it out louod. The first part was easy to read, even backwards, because it was so predictable. But when I came to the punchline I had trouble. Then I saw MK standing there I asked her to read it because she was standing on the other side of the door and could read it the right way. She started to read, but I don't remember her finishing.

I then remember standing on top of the roof somewhere and pulling the cards back out of my pocket. I looked at another card. It was a photo of an elephant. I looked at another. It was a rhino. Another was a Kangaroo. I flipped through several more and saw that these were all zoo animals.

The next one that stood out was a picture of a rhino escaping the zoo. The next had another animal escaping.

The next thing I know is that the escaped animlas are around me. I was still on the roof and looking down. There are many official looking people trying to round up the animals. 

Then suddenly there's the rhino running straight at me on the roof. I wait until it gets close, then I give a big jump and let it pass right under me. For some reason I thought that was really cool.

Then in front of me on the roof is Macaulay Culkin (about the same age as he was in the first Home Alone movie). He was giving the official people a hard time and making them angry.

I went up to him and grabbed him and put my arms around him like I was hugging him. I put his face between my hands and said to the officials in a sickeningly sweet but very sarcastic voice, "Just look at this face...how can you not just totally _love_ this boy...?"

And that's the last thing I remember before waking up.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->
__________________

----------


## pj

> I'm glad I started this DJ. It's really neat to see all my LDs in one place. As I go back and reread, I realize that I have forgotten some--if I hadn't written them down they would have been gone forever. And that would have been sad because each of these (and some much more than others) was such an adventure. Even though these are dreams they represent _real adventures_ I have expereinced in my life. It would be so sad to forget......



I go back and re-read my DJ from time to time.  It amazes me how COMPLETELY GONE many of the dreams are - even the intense and wonderful ones.

My DJ has become a treasure to me.

----------


## Twoshadows

I totally agree, pj.


*9-23-07*

First of all, I woke up at 5:00, then went back to sleep at 6:00...and then slept in til 9:30...haha. I _know_ that having a really lazy morning helped me do this.

First WILD...

I was laying in my right side in bed and not really planning to WILD. I was starting to slip into sleep. I started to picture myself looking out of the window. I realized that I was still awake yet I was seeing the window. I was totally aware of my body still in bed still.

It was then I started to feel the vibrations. It was strong and somewhat uneven, like sitting on a motorcyle. At the same time I started hearing a high pitched whistle.

I remembered my last experience while WILDing where the sound was so loud that it freaked me out. This was not that loud. I also remembered seeing that scary face last time. This time I already had an image of my window in front of me...so I saw no other HI.

I decided to try to completely enter this dream now. I looked out the window and then flew out of it. I was extremely high. I saw snow on the ground. I wanted to try to attempt the Task of the month for October (early). But I still was too aware of my body laying in my bed. I drifted back awake.


Second WILD....

I decided to relax and try again. Again I heard that whistle and felt the vibrations. I saw the window again. But I couldn't enter the dream this time.


Third WILD...


I laid in bed for a while. I wasn't really trying at this point. But I realized I was feeling the vibrations again with the whistle.

I was in a parking lot with Nick and Wyatt and Natacha. I realized that I had actually entered the dream. I felt totally in the dream this time and wasn't overly aware of my body still in bed. I decided to go and give next month's Task a try. I was outside and in a city. I felt it would be easier to start with the basic task.


And I guess I will have to wait and share the rest of this later because the Tasks aren't officially out yet for all to see. 



So anyway I felt really good about everything when I woke up.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->




Edit:

Here is the Task part:

Third WILD...


I laid in bed for a while. I wasn't really trying at this point. But I realized I was feeling the vibrations again with the whistle. Then suddenly:


I was in a parking lot with friends. I was conscious that I was dreaming. I remembered the Find and enter the Haunted House Task and set out to find a haunted house. I was flying at this point. I was in a city that reminded me of Salt Lake City. I could see houses on a hill. I looked for one that looked old and possibly abandoned.

I finally found one that looked the part. I got closer and landed by the front door. At that moment I realized that there were Halloween decorations on the house. A family that I know (the Solomons) came up to the door all dressed in costumes.

I suddenly felt a little angry. They were going to mess it up for me. I didn't want this house to be a regular house, just decorated.

I had the urge to enter the house before anyone could open the door. I was afraid if someone came to the door and passed out candy to the kids I would look past and see everything normal inside.

So I walked right through the door leaving the kids outside. (This is kind of a big deal for me since the last few times I tried to go through things I failed).

It was kind of dark and eerie inside. "Good!" I thought. It was going to be haunted after all. Sure enough, as soon as I thought that, I heard spooky organ music start playing. I flew up the stairs. The rooms looked unlived in. The furiture was covered with old white sheets. I could see spiderwebs.

I flew though hallways and into various rooms. I noticed the music changed, and it sounded recorded. I even found a speaker in one corner. "But it's still scary music." I thought.


I flew down the stairs to the basement. I found it decorated with a large tree made out of what looked like wrought iron. I thought it really fit the mood of the haunted house. On the wall were some large ghosts made out of a glittery purple felt. But the lighting was low and it looked very classy.

Finally I sank down to the floor, and said aloud, "Okay...are there any real ghosts here...?"

As soon as I said that I had this creepy feeling. I looked around. I felt like I was being watched. 

But at that point I woke up.

----------


## Twoshadows

Here is a short but sweet LD that also counts as a DV member dream.

It would have been fun to become lucid and say "hi" to Adam, since we were just a few desks apart.

*10-1-07*

*DV Member dream and mini lucid:

*I was in class with *Adam*. We kept passing notes to each other like we were best friends. I remember at the end I was trying to read one of the notes. And suddenly it was all gibberish. I couldn't make sense of it at all. Then I thought, "Well, of _course_ I can't read this--this is a dream!" Then I woke up.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*10-3-07*

I did WBTB with a little B6....


*Lucid Dream with Advanced Task attempted:*


I was in my church. I had just tripped over a ironing board that an older lady was using to iron her clothes. It suddenly seemed weird to me. I said to her, "This is just like something that would happen in my dreams."

As soon as I said that I knew I was dreaming. I remembered the Advanced Task of Pulling my reflection out of a mirror. I looked around for a mirror. The only thing that came close was a picture hanging on the wall. The glass was very refective. I figured that this would count.

I looked at my reflection. At first I could see an older man with grey hair. I didn't think this was any good, so I got closer to try to make it look more like myself.

This time I saw myself. I had shorter hair that was slightly curly and I was wearing some strange black and white patterend shirt. But I decided that would work for me.

I reached out my hand. It bumped the glass. I tried again--and once more it couldn't get throught the glass.

I thought, "Shoot, this isn't working. I need to think of something totally different to make this work."

I wonderded if it would count if instead of pulling my reflection out of the mirror if I could join it on the other side.

I figured it would count as the goal seemed to be to just end up on the same side of the glass as the reflection.

I backed up from the mirror and took a run at the picture. As I got close I jumped and dove straight into the picture. I went right through the glass and rammed right into the "me" on the other side. As I did I grabbed tightly onto my other self. I didn't want myself to get away. But as we fell and landed on the floor with a thud, it was too much. I woke up.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->
__________________<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

Catching up...

*10-05-07*

I had a couple of lucid dreams this morning. I did an unintentional WBTB.


I was dreaming that I was about to see a circus. But the longer we waited to see it start, the more I realized that this wasn't going to be a very big circus. In fact it looked like they were going to use teddy bears for on of the acts. I wondered if they had any live animals at all.

At some point we moved to another part of the area. The circus still ahdn't started.

I don't know what triggered lucidity, but I had wandered off and was starting to walk through the city...and I was lucid.

I looked at all the buildings. I wanted to really remember the details. I looked at a sign for a gas station. At first I thought it said "Tiffany's" in large red letters. I thought that was a strange name for a gas station. I looked at it again. This time I saw that it really said "Tiffy's". That seemed to be a more fitting name.

I tried to think of a cool task to try. I suddenly rememberd that one of the suggested tasks that I wanted to try was to find a newspaper and read it's headline.

The gas station would be a perfect place to find one. I ran to the doors. At first I saw a phone book and was tempted to open it and try to read it. But I decided that I really needed to do the newspaper first.

I saw the racks outside the doors that usually have newspapers and ads. The first three things that I saw looked like newspqapers, but at a closer look they had people on the front making out. I figured it was some sort of porno. So I kept looking. I couldn't find any newspapers.

Finally a Mexican guy walked out of the doors and I saw that he had a newspaper. I asked if I could look at the headlines. He acted like I was very rude for asking him. But I said please again, and kind of helped myself to pulling the papers toward me so I could see. He didn't like it but he let me.

Unfortunately when I looked at the pages, I could see that it wasn't actually a newspaper, but some sort of sports magazine. I was disappointed.


I believe at this point I had a FA and I went on to other dreams.




But at some point I was lucid again.

I remembered that I wanted to try the Mirror Task again. I hurried into my bathroom. It was dark. I tried to flip the light switch. But it wouldn't work. So typical.

But I could still see a little. I could tell it was my reflection in the mirror. I reached out my hand and tired to touch myself.

I bumped the glass.

I tried again. I bumped the glass. 

I remembered how last time I flew through the mirror to the other side. I backed up and dove toward the mirror. But instead of going through, my head bumped off the glass and I fell back into the bathroom.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->
__________________

----------


## Twoshadows

*10-21-07*


*Dream:*

I remember I saw my older sister that has cancer. I went up to her and said, "S, how are you doing? How are your legs doing?" [In real life her legs hurt so bad that she's now on crutches or in a wheel chair.]

She talked to me for a few minutes about what the doctors had been telling her. She had all her hair, unlike in real life.

The next thing I remember is that we are now in this park with the rest of the family having a picnic. I remember flying up to these powerlines and then back down.

Doing this made me suddenly lucid. I went up to my sister and said something like, "Oh my gosh, S, I'm lucid! I'm going to take you flying with me."

I took her arm and lifted her into the air with me. I said, "Let's fly to the mountains over there." 

She said, "I'm not sure I can make it that far."

I said, "I think you can-- you're with me. But I'll stop when you need to."

We flew out of the park and over the Safeway parking lot and over the stores.

I noticed that music was playing really loud and was distracting me from the experience. I believe the band was INXS. For some reason I was sure that this music was playing in real life. I thought to myself that I needed to try to turn off the music with my real body while still remaining in the dream.

I could feel what I thought was my real body reaching out and turning the knob on my car CD player. [Goodness know what I thought I was doing having my real body asleep in a car] I got the music turned down most of the way, to the point it didn't bother me as much.

We flew a little ways further and then the dream faded.

I thought I had awakened in this motel room where my family was suppose dto be staying. I was disappointed for not being able to fly to the mountains. So I concentrated on getting back into my dream. 

Suddenly I was standiing in the Safeway parking lot next to my High school best friend M and her boyfriend.

I told them that I was dreaming and going to fly to the mountains that we in front of us. I invited them to fly with me. But I think only the boyfriend followed.

When I got to the mountains, I was alone. I flew to the rocky ledge and touched the rock face. The rock was a brown color and very rough.

I suddenly thought about the *Tasks*. At first I thought that being in the mountains made it impossible to do the Tasks. Then I thought, "Well I could just make a mirror appear right here."

But then I thought, "Nah..I've tried that one twice now. I want to do the *Haunted House* one again since I only did that one once."

I flew along the mountain side looking for an old house. I then saw ahead of me a place where the mountain went in. I knew it was a cave. I suddenly thought, "Wouldn't it be so cool if the haunted house was in the cave?"

I got close and I indeed saw that it was a cave. I also saw that the front of the cave was built in. I saw it had shutters (for some reason I felt it had to have shutters to qualify as a haunted house). I flew to the entrance. It was actually built with very nice dark polished wood. 

I went inside and started to look around. My first thoughts were that I wanted real ghost in this house not just decorations. The inside of the house seemed small. Around me everything was built out of the same beautiful dark polished wood. On several of the tables and other flat surfaces there were large white candles.

I flew to the back of the house and waited for something else to appear, but at the point the dream started fading again. 

I ended up "waking up" in the same motel room. I had been sleeping on the floor. I tried to stay motionless so that I could try to reenter the dream. But then other people inthe room started talking and made me fully "wake up". I went into the motel's bathroom and saw that there was something in the tub that looked like spilled arpicot jam.

At that point I woke up for real, and felt that I needed to write this down.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*11-2-07*

I tried to do a WBTB WILD. I didn't get very far. I counted backwards, and had it in my mind to try the gender task. I started to enter a dream. At one point I was holding a bowl and I started to drop it. But I caught it with my mind because I knew I was dreaming. But then I was suddenly awake.

----------


## Twoshadows

*11-6-07*


*Dream 1 (mini LD):

*I became lucid. I don't know what triggered it, or what I was doing before I became lucid. I just knew that I wanted to find a mirror. I don't remember if I wanted the mirror because of last month's mirror task, or if it was because I kept telling myself that to do the gender change dream I needed a mirror to see the changes.

I knew I was wearing tan pants in the dream. So as I looked in the mirror, I was expecting to see tan pants. And sure enough, there they were, but they didn't seem to fit me right. I looked somewhat misshapen.

I looked at my face. I looked more like I did when I was younger and wore my hair with more natural curl. My hair was also longer than it is now. I think I was wearing my orangish long sleeved shirt (the one from my old avatar).

I stared at myself for a moment, not sure what I should be doing. And then it was too late. The dream faded.

----------


## Twoshadows

*11-7-07*


I finally had a decent sized lucid dream this morning. I did a WBTB (woke up at 5:30, went back to sleep at 6:30, had the LD and woke up at 7:30). And I took some B6.

*Dream (Lucid):*

I remember being with some people and going into the Caldwell's old house on the corner. I heard someone comment how they liked what the new owners did to the backyard. The group I was with walked into the backyard. I was expecting something pretty, but all I saw was junk. The rest went through the back door and into the house. 

I started to follow, but then I saw my friend RD and her 19 month old daughter Catherine. I went over to her. I suddenly felt that we needed to go somewhere or we'd be late. But Catherine wanted to get on the swing in the yard. I felt impatient, but RD put Catherine on the swing. I gave in and started to push her gently on the swing.

As her daughter swung on the swing, RD started to sing the most beautiful song I had ever heard. I was mesmerized. I sat down and watched RD as she sang. RD then looked right into my eyes as she sang. I had the strongest feeling that there was something I was supposed to understand. I knew she was trying to pass me a message. I suddenly realized that this was a dream and the message that I was supposed to get that I was supposed to have a baby. I felt shocked for a moment.

Then realizing that I was lucid, I decided that I needed to go on and try the Task of the Month, that the message would have to wait, and I would deal with that when I was awake.

There is a fuzzy moment here that I can't explain.

At that moment I felt that I wasn't entirely asleep. That I was aware of my physical body still in bed and that I was only barely in the dream. But then I stood up and moved, and my dream body moved and not my physical body. I always know that when that happens after a WILD, that I am fully in the dream. So I really felt that I had just WILDed even though I'm pretty sure that I got to this point from the previous part of the dream.

But however I got here, I was now running around the house trying to find a mirror. As I got to the driveway, I saw a mirror that looked like a side mirror for a truck, but it wasn't actually attached to a truck. It was about 12 inches wide. I decided that even though it was small that I would use that to help me transform into a guy.

I looked at myself. At first I looked just like I did in last night's mirror LD. My hair was longer that it is and slightly curled. I concentrated on looking more like a guy. 

At first I just started to look kind of deformed (as is typical of many lucid mirror experiences of mine.) *Finally I started to look a little more masculine. I had no make up, my skin looked a little rougher (though I couldn't quite get stubble to show). My hair, even though it was still long and blond, looked more matted.*

I reached down to touch my body to see if the transformation went beyond my face. First I touched my crotch. I didn't feel anything extra. Disappointed I moved up and touched my breasts. They were a bit smaller than normal. 

I wondered if I should keep trying to make the changes more complete. But before I could, a group of guys walked past me down in the street. I decided I needed to see if I could pass for a guy. So I ran out to them.

I said to them in as much as a guy voice as I could create, *"Hi, dudes."* That sounded really funny to me, so I couldn't help but to giggle at little after that. The giggle did not sound man-like at all. I wondered if I had blown it.

The guys didn't say anything but were looking at me like they thought I was a total loser, and that they wished I would disappear. A group of girls met up with them, and everyone was still ignoring me. 

So I tried again. I asked loudly, *"What do you guys see when you look at me?"*

One of the guys snorted and said something like, "Do you really want us to tell you??" And then the others joined in, laughing and making rude comments. But none of the comments gave me the answer I was looking for--*did they see me as a guy or girl ?*

This wasn't working out at all like I had wanted it to. So I decided to leave this rude group and try again. I saw a building in front of me that I knew had a girl's bathroom in it. I ran into the bathroom. It was full of at least ten girls all standing in front of this very large mirror.

I started shouting at them, "I need to transform! Help me transform into a guy!!" I started to push my way through the girls to the mirror.

I remember thinking as I shouted at them that my dream self was far more bold than my real self is. I wouldn't dream of shouting at a bunch of girls in a bathroom like that in real life.

As I got to the mirror I finally took a good look at what I had looked like out there with that group. I was surprised to see that I had clown make-up on my face. I wondered if that was why the guys had treated me like that. How long had my dream self looked like that? Or was this something that my mind had created just for this mirror scene. I didn't know.

I just knew that I needed to look like a guy. The clown make-up had turned into a mask in the last few seconds, so I just pulled it off. I concentrated again.

This time I made much better progress. Before I knew it, I was looking in the mirror at a guy. *This was definitely a guy this time. He was nice looking. He had blue eyes, fairly short dark brown hair that had a bit of curl in it. I thought, "Wow...I'm good looking."*

*I looked at my clothes. This time I was wearing a biker jersey and biking shorts. My body looked very athletic and was definitly masculine looking.*

*But to make sure I reached down to my crotch. There was definitely a lump down there, though I felt no sensation touching it. I reached up to check on my breasts, and found that they were mostly gone--gone enough that they wouldn't be noticable by sight.*

I looked at my self once more in the mirror. This time I noticed these odd boots on my feet. They looked like Roller Blades, but without the wheels. I wondered why they were on my feet.

As I looked at myself in the mirror, I thought back on everything that I had done in this LD, and I was suddenly worried that if I did much more that I wouldn't be able to remember it, so at this point with "mission accomplished", I let myself wake up so I could write it down.
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

I forgot to add this one from a few weeks ago. It wasn't a long one, but it had a lucid moment. I think I'll add it here because I think every moment of lucidity should be accounted for.

*10-22-07*


*Dreams:*

I had an interesting stretch of dreams this morning after a WBTB. I even had a lucid moment.


In the dream I was back with my *sister* that has cancer. [Ususally when I dream about "my sister" I'm talking about my younger sister. My older sister doesn't show up as often.] We were in a little room that was supposed to be in her new-ish house.

We were looking through all these pictures and reminiscing. Then my sister pulled out a large picture and say, "Hey, you've never seen this one yet , have you?" The picture was of myself with her 14 year old son. In the picture he looked more grown up. It was a very flattering picture of us. We both look like we could be models.

I then pulled out a box that not only had pictures but a pair of my sister's socks. The socks were a pinkish tan color with chocolate brown stripes. I told her how cute they were. Then I remembered that they were similar to a pair of socks that she had supposed gotten me for Christmas last year. I figured she had gotten them at the same place. 

Then my mom and other sister were there too looking through these boxes with us.

The next thing that I remember is walking through her kitchen and seeing the little black boy there. He was about 3 years old . At first I can't figure out why he is there. But then I remembered that she babysat for a few kids.

I reached out and try to hug this little boy, but he wanted nothing to do with me. I then looked over and see two little black girls. I also try to talk with them and be friendly, but they both walked away from me. I felt bad.


There seems to be a transition here. I think this is still part of the same dream, though.

I was walking though a college campus with a preschool group. One of the little girls was Japanese. She seemed to like me and let me pick her up. We somehow got a little behind the others, so I finally had to run to try to catch up. At one point I tripped and we rolled on the grass. Neither of us were hurt at all. I got up and felt like something was missing, but couldn't figure out what. 

I looked a ways ahead and saw the last of the preschool goup head into the store/restaurant. I finally caught up and walked in. The group was now gone. I didn't have the little girl anymore. The lady inside asked me if I wanted any of the free lunch they had been serving to the preschool group. I said, "Sure".

It was then I realized that my purse was missing. I started to panic. I had lost it on the college campus. I knew that it was very unlikely that I would ever see it again. I started telling the lady I was with how I had lost it. She was sympathizing with me.

Then I remember saying, "You know, I think it's going to be okay. When I wake up my purse will be there. It's not really gone. This has happened to me before, and when I woke up the purse was there. I just need to try and stop worrying about it now."

Then I have no idea what happened next. I do know lucidity ended (if it was ever really there to begin with. Even though I was saying that, I never had that "Ah ha, I'm dreaming" moment. This is the first time I can think of there I made reference to myself dreaming with out truly becoming lucid. ::?:  )


I then remember being in my basement. There was a crack in the wall and my cat was watching some silverfish bugs come out of the crack. She was swatting her paw at them.

I really think something is missing from my memory here. But the next thing I remember is being attacked by these large metal bugs. They were black and about a foot across. one looked like a spider and the other a scorpion. 

I was upstairs at this point and I ran down into the basement. I frantically started looking for a hammer or something to smash them with. All I could find were a pair of roller blades. I picked one one of them and when the bugs came down the stairs I started smashing them with the roller blade. 

Amazingly they both just fell apart like they were cheap toys. I then ran my hands through the pile of pieces. I suddenly thought about movies that I had seen. I figured it was a very good idea to put the pieces in separate bags to dispose of them, just in case they all came together and came to life again.

Then my alarm went off...<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

11-17-07

Lucid Dream:

It starts out fuzzy. I can backtrack it only to a part where Jeff is taking to me about allergy medication. Then for some reason I go out to Walmart at 6:00am to buy milk.

I am driving into the parking lot, and I almost get hit by a truck. I watched the truck stop, and a Mexican guy got out. He joined a few others who were going to haul off an old van in the parking lot. The van had all its windows cracked, and the broken glass windows were hanging out of the sides.

I parked and headed toward the store. As I was walking I was almost hit again by the same guy. This time he was on a forklift.

I finally made it to the store. I then ran into D. I said "hi", and was about to go on to buy milk. He then said, "I haven't seen you for a while...don't I get a hug?" I then said, "That's right...it _has_ been a while." So I gave him a hug.

Then I remember suddenly being lucid. I really don't know what triggered it--if it was the hug or something else I have now forgotten.

As soon as I was lucid I saw that I was standing next to a telephone. I decided to try and see if I could remember my phone number and address while in the dream. I said them both--but in retrospect, I don't think I got my address right. I don't remember what I said, but I don't remember saying the correct thing.

Then I flew into the store. I decided that so often when I lucid dream I completely change what's going on in the dream. I decided that this time I would try to go with the flow and see if I liked it better.

So I flew in the store to try and find milk. As I floated above the aisles, all I could see was the Pet section with dog food etc. I turned direction, and found that I saw the same set of items. I kept turning and every way I looked, looked exactly like what I had seen in the last direction.

So seeing that I was kind of stuck with the Pet section, I decided to do the first thing that came to mind--try and to the Pet Task from months ago where I needed to talk to a pet and ask what it thinks about me. I had never completed that to my satisfaction in the past.

So I landed in front of a row that had tanks on it filled with small animals. The first tank I looked in had a small frog and another animal that I am having a hard time remembering. I don't think it was actually a real animal. I know it was quite small (3-4 inches) and it was a mammal--but it wasn't a mouse.

I asked this small creature to talk to me. *I asked it to tell me what it thought about me. It said, "You are light. And you smell like peanut butter and garlic."* As wierd as that was, it satisfied me a bit. 

But I went on to ask the frong to talk to me. *I asked it if it liked me. It knodded its head and said, "Uh huh." in a very small voice*.

Again, I was somewhat satisfied at the response. But then I remembered I had really wanted to *ask a DC about my future*. I figured that a dream animal could answer that as well as a person. In the next tank below there was a tiny raccoon (about 4 inched long).

I told it, "You need to tell me my future. Can you tell me something that I will need to know about my future?"

It looked at me like I had asked it the one thing that it did not want to tell me. It looked like it was trying to think of something to say without answering the question.

While it was thinking, I saw Mike B come up to the next cage. He, like me, decided to ask an animal about the future. He asked something like, "Tell me about the comet. Is it something significant? Will it change our lives?"

I thought it was interesting that he asked about the comet since I had just been observing it. I wanted to hear what his animal was going to say about it, but then I looked at mine again. The little raccoon suddenly grabbed a bag and then flew off and was gone.

At that point I woke up.



But it was just a FA. 

I remember laying on my parent's bed in our old house and trying to write the dream down. For some reason I had an envelope with me like I was going to mail my dream off to someone.

My father came over and talked to me. [I didn't noticed this at the time but this was not really my father but Claire's father from Heroes. My sister had me watch some episodes with her recently.] He acted like it was a very bad idea to send this dream away to someone.

I also remember him telling me that we needed to get rid of our dog which was a great big English Sheep dog. I noticed that he had red eyes. I wondered what was wrong with him.

----------


## Twoshadows

11-??-07

*Lucid Dream:

*I was at my sister's house. We had been talking. She is the *sister* that has *cancer*. In the dream she had all her hair unlike in real life. Her twin daughters were there in their pajamas and hugging me.

Then I remember I was looking in a *mirror*. I noticed that something weird was going on.

I called out to my sister, "Come check this out. Notice how when you look at my shirt, it's black. But when you look at it in the mirror, it's white."

It came as no shock that I was dreaming. It was if I had known all along, but that this was the first time I had really aknowleged it.

I remembered I wanted to do the *Dream Name Task*.

I asked my sister, "What is your dream name?"

She looked at me and said, "*Janene*." And then she came closer and as if revealing a huge secret, she added, "*And I'm also from San Francisco."*

I took that in. And then I leaned to her and said, "And my dream name is..." And then I didn't know what to say. I thought for a moment and the names Brenda and Catherine came to mind. But they didn't seem that special.

Then I remembered that I was supposed to ask someone _else_ what my dream name was. So I asked my sister what my dream name was.

She looked again at me like she was revealing something extrememly confindential, and said, "*Your dream name is my old nick name....it's Suzy-Q*."

And at that moment of discovery, I woke up.

I shared this with my sister, and we had a good laugh--especially at the "I'm from San Francisco" part. And she also thought it was cool that my "dream name" was her old nick name.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*12-2-07* (One of two)

*Lucid dream 1:


*I felt like I was *WILDing*. But in retrospect I had been asleep and got here from onother dream. This has happened to me before.

I started seeing a dream scene in from of me. I was aware that I was lying in bed. I felt my physical body there, and knew that the scene was the beginings of a dream. What I was seeing was very fragile. Yet it continued on. 

I saw a blue sky and buildings. I wanted to get into the dream. I made the scene move as if I was flying. At first I wasn't sure if I was able to enter the dream completely, so I let it go on for a short while. Finally I reached out my hands, and could see that I was actually "physically" there in the dream--that I was now flying. I saw that I was wearing my dark blue jacket with the red lining.

I continued to fly over the buildings. I saw a green hill in the distance. I could see a yellow exclamation point (*!*) and also an exclamation mark (*?*). I briefly thought about the fact that they were there because I had played World of Warcraft before bed. In retroscept I wish that I had flown to that spot to see what was there. I think I saw a little cabin under the marks.

But I continued to fly over the buidlings. I looked down at all the businesses and read their signs. I wondered if I would remember them. idecided to at least get one of them in my mind that I would be determinded not to forget. It was a garage with a tow truck out front. The large oval sign said "*Mee*". The M was big with curled edges.

As I flew I remembered that I wanted to notice how real the flying felt. Because sometime I wake up and think, "Well, I know I was flying but it didn't feel as real or thrilling as I wish it had". So I paid close attention to how it felt. At first I didn't feel any wind in my face. I sped up a bit until I felt a noticable breeze. Then I zipped up and over a tree. I felt my stomach do that thing like it does on roller coasters when you suddenly go down hill real fast. I wanted to make sure that I always remembered to create the details like this.

I then remembered a task that I wanted to do. It is confidential at this point so I can't finish it. But I will say that I saw some people on the ground. They were elderly and were sitting in charis on a porch of what must have been a home for the elderly. They were talking, but I needed to talk to them, so I kindly interrupted.

And I will have to finish this in January.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*12-15-07*

I just woke up from one of the best, most detailed, intense, longest, flying *LDs* I have ever had.

I don't remember what was happening before I became lucid. I do remember that I was in the hallway of my old LA house when it happened. I immediately started to float. I wanted to do dream flips that I like to do that feel really good. BUt the area was cramped and I decided that I needed to get outside.

I left the hallway and went towards the kitchen. There were several teenage boys in it that I supposedly recognized but that I don't remember now (one might have been JH). I took a flying leap across the kitchen. The guys made noises like "Whoa, that was cool." I crouched for a moment by one of the cabinets, then I flew out the back door.

I jumped up and flew around my yard for a bit. I remembered my dream from not long ago where I paid extra attention to the wind in my face and the feeling of acceleration on my stomach (the "I left my stomach behind" feeling) etc. I did the same now. 

I also flew up and over my yard. I remember coming to the powerlines and felt myself slow down and stop. I thought, "Crap, that's because I read that thread on DV about powerlines--I shouldn't read those kind of posts".

I remember flying over to my neighbor's garage and rested on the edge. I remember thinking, "How long would I say this dream has lasted so far...? It's been over ten minutes, I know."

I then took off towards the ocean which was just a few miles away (in real life from my house). On the way I felt the dream start to fade. I reached out my hands and rubbed my arms and gripped my hands together. As I flew I remember thinking, "This is about as real as I could imagine. Real flying couldn't be more real than this. How lucky I am that I am getting to experience something that most people can only daydream about."

I got to the ocean. I flew across the shoreline for a while. I saw some people in little boats that they were pulling up on the shore. I felt like showing off a bit, so I started running across the water. I was sure that it looked really cool. So I kept it up for a while until I thought that they were noticing me.

Then I flew again. I noticed that I was flying breast stroke style. That I was propelling myself along with each stroke. And if I stopped, my forward movement would stop. I never like this style because it is soo slow. So I streched out my arms to fly "superman" style. I kind of floated in that position for a moment, then I slowly started to move forward picking up speed as I went.

I ended up back in my yard. I remember that I wanted to get past the powerlines. I flew up to them again. I reached out and grabbed one. As I felt the thick cable, I thought, "I probably shouldn't get used to grabbing powerlines like this." And then with extra effort I rose above the powerlines about 10-15 feet I floated there a while looking out over my neighborhood.

And at that time, my alarm woke me up.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*12-17-07*

*I actually had a cool dream last night.* Unforutnately it was a lucid dream in which I did one of the potential tasks. I became lucid and I was face to face with a DC, and it was the first thing that came to mind, and it was one of those answers where I had to wake myself up after it so I would mnake sure to remember it. But I can't really write it down here since it is a potential task. I keep doing that, and it's no fun since I can't write down the dream for a couple of weeks. And I have no idea if is going to actually be chosen for the task anyway since there have been soo many suggestions this month so far.

BUt I will write down the parts of the dream that I can.


LUCID DREAM:

I was in a place. In my dream I was thinking of it as a bar. I was hanging out there like I was waiting for someone. I remember at some point it struck me as weird that I was in a bar because I have never actually been to a bar since I don't drink. The place was mostly empty. I remember at one point I was feeling very tired and almost dizzy so i went to a back booth and put my head down and dozed for a while. 

I then woke up and walked around the bar some more. I saw my friend KB. It looked like she owned the place-- which is strange because she doens't drink either. She told me about the new booth that they put up in the back corner by the fireplace. I walked over to it and sat down. It was more like a bench. But the corner was nicely secluded and made me feel comfortable.

I remember looking up and seeing either a picture or a window. It was a snowy scene. As I watched it I suddenly was outside in that scene. I looked around and saw that I was on a snowy roof top amybe two stories high. I was looking down at a street. The street curved around and went uphill.

I walked a little on the roof (which was flat) and found that it was icy and slippery. I had only socks on my feet and I began to slide around. I pretended (just like a kid on a slick floor) that I was skating. I went around and around. Then I saw Jeff. I "skated" up to wehre he was.

Then I remember seeing a van or camper. I could see people inside. One of them looked like my grandpa. I really wanted to see him. (My gandpa has been dead for many years....and none of the unususal things that happened so far had mad me lucid).

I went into the camper and saw a group of people. The older man I could see was not my grandpa. The place was all decorated for Christmas, with a tree and someone dressed as Sant. When I went in a had walked up to a blond girl. 

At this point I became lucid. I thought, "Okay here I am with a DC. Are there any tasks that I can do that involve asking a DC a question?" I asked her the question that came to mind. She gave me an answer. 

I said, "Wait, there is no such thing..."

She ignored me and repeated what she had said. I laughed and said again, "That's not real..."

Then she looked at me and said, "The only reason I'm telling you this is because I knew you would ask me."

I said, "Really.. What's your name?"

She leaned in closer to me and said, "Kristen."

At that point I decided to wake up so I could wirte down this conversation.

I was surprised to see that the night was still very early-- 12:52. I had gone to bed after 11:00, so it was an unusually early time of night for me to LD




I decided to share the part that tells what the Task was:

*Me: "What is the next Lucid Task of the Month?"

Kristen: "Well, your task is to play Hayes IV. You need to find the paper and then you'll get your reward."*

*Me: "Hayes IV...? I've never heard of it. I don't think there is such a game."*

*Kristen, ignoring my response: "You need to play Hayes IV and find the paper."*

*Me, laughing a little: "I don't think it's a real game."*

*Kristen : "The only reason I'm telling you this is because I knew you'd ask."*

*I was kind of surprised by that response. "Really...what's your name?"*

*Kristen: "Kristen."*


So actually I ended up doing the other variation of the task that I suggested last month.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->
__________________

<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

Here is the long one from *12-22-07*:

I was in my church. I remember thinking, if I'm lucid I'll be able to fly. And at that I took off in a float/fly over the heads of the people around me. I flew around for a little while noticing that I was flying swimming style again.

I then saw Kyle. And the first thing that came to mind was the* DC interrogation task*that I am kind of doing in private so I'm not going to give details about what I asked. But I suppose I can give the answers because my DC was being uncooporative in answering those specific questions.

After I asked the questions and Kyle looking at me like I was asking something that was forbidden to ask. He then finally said, "If you are looking for some secret answers, I'll tell you this: *It* will happen....in *Asia*....on *midnight* of *December 31*."

I repeated that in my mind because I felt it might be significant.

I don't remember the transition, but I next remember being outside by a house. I remember wanting to *jump off the top of the roof.* I ran up (I seem to remember a ramp), then when I got the the peak, I decided to let myself *fall off backwards*. There seems to be a thrill in that. Since I fly so much, it's nice to find something that is a little different and thrilling.

As often happens when I fall backward, I feel a falling sensation, yet I don't hit the ground when I think I should, and after a while I just stand up and realize that the ground is right there.

I remember doing that several times. Then I remember thinking, "I really should be trying to accomplish a task. I remember that I haven't done the *Make it Winter" Task of the Month of December.*

I walk into a courtyard. There is green grass and some hibiscus shrubs. Before I even have to put out any effort, *it begins to snow*. I think, "Wow, that was easy." The I remember that I need to do more than make it snow. i realize that even though it is snowing, it is not cold. The next thing I know I feel *an icy cold wind sweep around me and through the leaves of the hibiscus.* I think, "Maybe I should make the leaves fall off the hibiscus." But for some reason, i just think, "Naw, they'll fall off on their own in this weather."

I then go in the house. I see that I am in a kitchen. I remember someone suggested that we *make a recipe* and try it out as a possible future task of the month. I look around for thing to put together in a recipe. The only food I see int he kitchen is a large bowl filled with *cake cut up in squares, grapes, and M&Ms*. I think, "That will be my recipe--I'll put a piece of each one in my mouth and see what it tastes like. So I grab a handful and stuff it into my mouth. I realize that the cake doens't have much flavor. I'm disappointed. The grapes takes like sour-ish grapes, but not strong. Then I bit into an M&M, and a burst of chocolate flavor fills my mouth. I grabbed another handful of M&Ms and took them with me as I run back up to the roof, so I can fall backwards off it again before my LD comes to an end.

As I am climbing to the top of the roof, I am thinking about how real the M&Ms taste, and how weird that is becasue I know that I'm dreaming and that there are no M&Ms, yet the sensation is so completely real, and how my brain must be using an old memory of myself eating M&Ms to make this so real for me again. I actually wonder at this moment what is exactly going on in my brain at this moment.

Then I reach the roof top and *fall off backward again*. Instead of floating down for a fairly long period of time. I fall quite quickly and feel a slight thud and my back hits the ground. I think, "At least that didn't hurt".

I decide I should really try something else if my LD was going to go on this long. So I decided that I wnted to *find a DC to ask about my future*. I have never had any luck in the past and I decided that I should try again. I walk back in the house and see Daniel standing by the stairs. I decide to ask him something quite specific, so I ask him where I will be in ten years. He looks at me and said, "*You'll be living in a tent in the mountains*." I am intrigued by his answer and start to question him about it. But before I can get too far, I finally wake up.
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*12-26-07*

LUCID DREAM 1:

I was in line waiting for a movie or concert or something that was supposed to be really cool. I was with a girl that reminded me of Cloe from Smallville.

We finally get to the part where we buy our tickets. I see* Burns* there. I give *Burns* my money and she hands me a ticket. I look at the ticket and there is somethign brown on it. I looke closer and see that it's dried up dog poop. I show it to* Burns* and she apologizes and gives me another ticket. This ticket also had dog poop on it. I ask her if I could have another one. She is embarrassed and this time gives me a special big ticket. This one is about the size and texture of a mouse pad. It has pictures on it. I realize that this special ticket is kind of like a back stage pass. I'm happy to have it. I thanks Burns and move on.

The next part is fuzzy. My notes don't help. They just say: " line, gym, hiding, lose ticket". I do remember the "lose ticket" part. I remember looking aound in that huge group of people and not being able to see my lost ticket. I then remember saying to myself," If I could fly I could find my ticket easier.....and if I fly, that will mean I'm dreaming."

I suddenly took off flying above the heads of all the people. I started looking for the ticket. Then I thought, "If I'm dreaming, the ticket is not important". It took a moment for me to pull myself away from that task of looking for the ticket. But I then decided to fly out the door. I saw a double door that stood open. I swooped over the heads of the people and out the door. I saw Jeff sitting at a desk outside the door. I kept going. I flew over the buildings and tried to gain altitude so I could look down and see the whole city. But as soon as I tired this the dream started to fade. 

I made myself focus. I made everythign clear again. i decided that I did most of the tasks I had in mind to do in the last LD. But then I remembered that I needed to *go to space* again. So I started to fly up. Before I knew it I saw that I was indeed in the darkness of space. I saw *stars* around me. I made myself go faster so I had the cool effect of the stars all passing me. The I realized that I really really wanted to find a space ship and go board. I start looking around and see lots of object all around me. Some are *planets* and some are *space ships*. I find a space ship that is rather close and head toward it. But before I reach it I wake up.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->
__________________

----------


## Twoshadows

*12-26-07*

Lucid dream 2:

This dream started out at my *gandparents' house.* 

I remember a part of the dream where there is a *really big spider* inthe bedroom. It's body was blue and looked like it was covered in jewels. But still I didn't like it in the house, so I tried to smack it with my shoe (that was off). It missed and the spider started to run out of the room and down the hallway. I ran after it and stepped on it. I looked at the spot where the spider was and only saw a couple of large legs. 

I then looked down at my shoe, that I was now wearing and saw Some large legs wrapping around the bottom of my shoe. The legs were still wiggling, and I was suddenly afraid that the spider wasn't dead and that it would crawl up around my shoe and up onto my bare ankle. So I stepped down hard again, just as my grandma walked out of her room. I told her about the spider. I apologized for the big yellow stain that was on her rug now from the squished and now very dead spider.

She said it was okay, and that she got very big black widows in her room from time to time that she had to squish.


I then remember being outside on her lawn. There were lots of neighbors sitting around talking. I overheard a guy talking about these candies that he had that were, "good for dreaming."

I walked over to him adn questioned him. I wanted to know what the candies had in them that made dreams better. I asked him if it was B6. He looked at me like he was surprised that I knew about these kinds of things. 

I then admitted that I was a Lucid Dreamer.

There was a lady standing nearby, and she asked what was so cool about lucid dreaming. I asked her if she had ever had a lucid dream. She said that she hadn't. So I tried to explain what was so cool about lucid dreaming. I asked her if she had ever seen "The Matrix". She said she hadn't. So I tried to explain, "Well, just imagine that you "wake up" in a world that seems real in every way, and yet it's not. And you have the ability to fly and control things and to just expereince being in a world that's all in your head--yet seems physically real."

She didn't seem impressed. I told her, "If this were a dream, I could go fly away right now." And with that I took off. I was slightly surprised becasue through out that whole conversation I hadn't had a clue that I was dreaming.

So I flew out over my gandparents' yard and wanted to continue to go straight as the land sloped downward to the rest of the city that was in the valley. But I couldn't stay high. I kept following the contour of the land and was never more than about ten feet above the ground.

Then as I flew, the dream started to fade and I woke up. I didn't move I focused again and seeing the city in front of me. I started to see the scene. Then I got to the point where I felt I was back into the dream enough that I could start moving again. So I started flying again.

This thing happened to me at least three times, maybe more. Each time I was able to re enter the dream fully lucid.

One of the times I remember rubbing my arms when the dream faded and the kept me from losing the dream.

I started to get tired of this and wanted to interact with DCs. I saw an older man with a newpaper in his hands walking along below me, I swooped down and without giving it much thought, I started to kiss the man. I told myself that I wanted to see if I would feel real. It felt pretty real. I started to fade again. I then was able to keep in the dream, and I started to fly around to find someone else to kiss. But every time I saw a guy, he was with a girl and I didn't really want to deal with that. Sometime I would come up to them and pull themtoward to me to look at them. Each time the DCs just stood there and didn't really react. The one DC that did react was when I pulled a person toward me that ended up being a girl. She pushed me away.

More happened at this point but I can't remember details.

I do remember waking up and starting to write down this dream 3 times each time finally realizing that I was still dreaming. I was finally ablet o wake up and take real notes.
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*1-2-08*

I had an interesting dream last night. I'm calling it a Lucid Dream becasue in the dream I realized that I was dreaming. Yet, the dream had such a hold of me that I didn't reach full lucidity and the dream pulled me back in. I'm not sure where to end the blue....

Lucid Dream:

I was in a store that supposedly belonged to my friend Jim. I was the only one in the store. I had somehow let myself in while it was closed. I walked to toward the front of the store and saw that there was a mess on the floor. A soda had spilled and there were torn newspapers.

I decided that I would clean them up. I didn't want Jim to have to deal with that when he came in.

When I was just finishing cleaning up, I heard the front door of the store open. A guy that I supposedly recognized because he worked in the next store over, and a lady I know (Elaine) walked in.

I apologized that the store wasn't really open and that I should have made sure the door was locked. Elaine looked at me very seriously. I knew something was wrong.

I asked her if something was wrong, and she knodded. She told me that there had been a lot of ambulances and emergency vehicles in front of Jim's house earlier. That there had been gunshots heard.

I asked if Jim was alright. She slowly shook her head and said, "No....Jim is dead."

I remember standing there in shock, then falling to my knees. I put my hands over my face and I started to sob. Jim had been my good freind. He was about to get married next Spring. He was so happy. What was Kim, his fiancee, going to do now? All their hopes shattered. I needed to talk to Kim.

Then a funny thought went through my head. Jim lived in Rhode Island. I wasn't in Rhode Island. How could Elaine have just driven by Jim's house? This didn't make sense. Then it hit me. This must be a dream. It would be so wonderful it it was a dream. If this was a dream, then it probably meant that Jim wasn't dead. I stood up and took off flying. Yes..this was a dream.

I was so happy that this was a dream that I started to sing as I flew around the store. I sung about how everything was going to be alright now. I thought I did a great job with the song and even remember that I was making it all rhyme.

But as I landed I started doubting. I knew that I was dreaming. But I didn't know if this for sure meant that Jim was okay.

I can't remember all the details of what happened next. I do remember my mom called me and did confirm that there were ambulances in front of Jim's house ealier. I started feeling upset again. If my mom saw the ambulances, it had to be real didn't it?

I decided that the only was to find out for sure was to drive by Jim's house and see.

Things get fuzzy again. I remember being in the car with Jeff and we were passing these big sequoia trees. I saw one house that had built its living room around the tree. I thought that would be so cool to have a tree in the house. I don't remember getting to Jim's house. And at this point there was no lucidity left.
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*1-6-08*

*Nap Lucid:

*The beginning is fuzzy. I do remember playing on a *playground*. Swinging on the swings and going down the slides, etc. I also remember hearing a guy singing the song "Tomorrow" from Annie. I wanted to whistle along, but I couldn't seem to whistle...so I hummed.

Then I was jumping off one of the climbers. I suddenly had a view of myself as if I were a video game character. I could see my body, but I was right behind it with a good view. I must have been with someone becasue I was saying, *"Check this out...this is how it looks like when I fly in dreams. See how incredibly real this is. Doesn't this make you want to be able to lucid dream and fly too?"*

And then I noticed that as I watched myself fly I was actually feeling the motion. I had that roller coaster feeling in my stomach when I swooped down fast.

I started to question this. And came to the conclusion that I was dreaming.

I flew out over some buildings. I then had this feeling like I had entered the dream through a *WILD*. (This thought has been happening to me lately in LDs). I wanted to reach out and touch one of the buildings, but I was afraid to move my arms yet because of the fear I might not be fully in the dream yet, and I didn't want to mistakenly move my real arms and wake myself up. So I waited a moment, then I was sure I was fully in the deram, then I reached out and touched a building as I passed.

There is a blip in my memory here. I suddenly remember being in a store. I had no idea how I got there. I saw two older men. I was looking at brochers when they noticed me. They apologised that the store was not open to the public this time of year, that there was not enough stock to sell things. I saw that this was a gardening store, but I also saw a card that had AM's name on it. Somehow I thought that having a connection with AM should give me permission to be in the store. But I decided that I didn't want to bother. I told the men, "That's fine".

But I couldn't remember if I came in the front or back door, so I asked, even though I knew it would sound funny. But then I decided I didn't care. I would go out the back door. I opened it and jumped out and flew. I wanted the men to see me fly.

I flew again over buildings. I wanted to remember details. I saw a carwash that had a sign that said "Tr" in big letters and had a picture of a treant from World of Warcraft on it.



I was thinking that this was the town that I currently lived in. But something in my mind told me that if I flew to the edge of town I would find the ocean instead of desert. Sure enough, I saw the ocean. But I felt disappointed somehow. I looked up again and saw mountains behind the water. My mind had changed this to a lake.

I started flying over the water. It dried up as I flew. I didn't like that, so I told myself to make the water stay. And finally I was flying over water.

I decided I needed to do somethigngcreative. I immediately thought of *Oneironaut's* dreams and decided that there were strange creatures in the water below. I swooped down close to the water and was suddenly nervous that some giant sea serpent would reach up and grab me.

I felt disappointed again. Because I had put the thought in my head that there were potentially dangerous creatures in the water, there was no way I wanted to go in the water now. Even if I told myself that I didn't want creatures in the water, my mind most likey would have one sneak up on me anyway.

I landed at the far side of the lake. I needed to do something different. I finally thought of doing the *Task of the Month* for the first time in this dream. 

Sometimes I sense dreams coming to an end. I knew I didn't have time to go to another planet. I had to find a DC fast to ask my *New Year's Resolution* from. But I saw no one. And I realized that it was too late to do that one too...and I drifted awake.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Robot_Butler

Whassup, T.S.

I've had mad creative block in my studio the past few days, so I've been all over DV trying to kick start my brain.  I just wanted to let you know that I wasted the whole morning reading this journal start to finish.

Theres something very addictive about these dreams when they're all together like this.  You seem to have a lot of recurring themes throughout.  Almost like there is some ongoing story that I don't quite get.

Like right away you have this dream.





> *11-08-06*
> 
> "Am I dreaming?" I asked K. 
> 
> "Yeah you are, but it's not how I thought it would be."
> 
> "Am I dreaming?" I asked S.
> 
> Yeah, but it's not what I thought it would look like."
> ...



The kids are telling you nonsense answers to your questions.  But if you just read the few previous dreams, you see that your very first lucid triggers were losing a tooth and going to disneyland.  So they actually are answering your question afterall.
I'm definitely going to keep checking out your DJs.  Fancy Fancy.

----------


## Tobby

Hi!

I like your dreams! You seem to have a lot of lucids  :smiley:  And also seem to fly (for example) rather easy.

Do you have a high level of control in all your lucids? Or is the flying something your SC wants you to do?

----------


## Twoshadows

> Whassup, T.S.
> 
> I've had mad creative block in my studio the past few days, so I've been all over DV trying to kick start my brain. I just wanted to let you know that I wasted the whole morning reading this journal start to finish.
> 
> Theres something very addictive about these dreams when they're all together like this. You seem to have a lot of recurring themes throughout. Almost like there is some ongoing story that I don't quite get.
> 
> Like right away you have this dream.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, *Robot_Butler*, for taking the time to go through my DJ. And thanks for sharing those thoughts. Sometimes I miss things because I don't read them all together very much. That was interesting, the parts that you quoted. I hadn't seen it that way. But you are right. I can see the connection.

Thanks for you comments. Come back again!







> Hi!
> 
> I like your dreams! You seem to have a lot of lucids  And also seem to fly (for example) rather easy.
> 
> Do you have a high level of control in all your lucids? Or is the flying something your SC wants you to do?



Hey *Tobby*, Thanks for reading and for the comment.

Sometimes I seem to have good control--like things that I want happen effortlessly. But other times I try really hard to get things to happen and they never do. So I guess I would say I have "medium-good control". 

But you are right-- I can fly without any effort. But that doesn't mean that I can always go as fast as I want. But I can always get in the air. The things I would like to work on with flying is speed and height.

But I am good at flying flips, and being able to fall backwards off of high places and not get hurt because I seem to stop to a float before I get to the ground.

----------


## Twoshadows

*1-26-08*

Lucid dream 1:


I didn't quite WILD. But I drifted into a dream immediately. I was with my mom in the kitchen. She had her sewing maching on the table. I was talking to her, but I started to sense things were not right. I questioned it and realized that I was in a dream. I continued to watch my mom, she was jumping all around and acting like a kid. I wondered why I didn't pick up on the fact that it was a dream before this point.

I thought, "Now's the chance to do a lucid task of the month". I decided to start with the basic. I was about to ask her what my New Year's resolution should be....but then "I woke up."

It didn't take me long to realize that this was a False Awakening. I don't remember where I was, but the next thing I remember was that I was flying. I could see beautiful red cliffs all around me. I flew for a few minutes then I saw a guy on the ground. He was standing by a trailhead and reading a sign. I started to land by him. At first he seemed surprised to see me flying. But then he knodded as if figuring out that I was lucid dreaming. I reached out my hand and he started flying after me. He was in his twenties and had dark hair that was receding a little. 

I could see the ocean in front of us. I flew over some hills and saw the land drop out from under me and I was now flying high over the beach and soon over the water. I started sinking a little and was slightly nervous that I was going to end up in the water. But then I had confidence that even though I'd go low that I would still stay above the water.

I looked behind me and saw that the guy didn't want to come over the water. I turned back and went to where he was standing. I then remembered to try the task again. 

So I asked him what my New year's Resolution should be. I had no idea what he was going to say. I was very curious. He finally said to me, "Your New Year's Resolution....you should ratify your drinks."

I said, "What does that mean? And what do you mean by 'drinks'--I don't drink. I don't get it".

I wasn't really satisfied with that because I didn't understand it. So I looked around. I saw a boy with dark curly hair that looked about 12. I asked him what my N Y's resolution should be. But he wouldn't answer. Then for some strange reason I decided to kiss him (I have been doing that in LDs lately...age doesn't seem to matter...it's like I'm just curious to see what it's like to kiss dream people). But as I closed in he was like a ghost. I couldn't make contact. 

So I went and found a group of little girls that looked about 6 years old. I asked them what my NYR should be. Then I felt I needed to clarify. I told them that NYRs would be things like, "I will exercise more regularly this year"...or "I will eat healthier" and things like that.


But then one of the girls started crying over something, and I went to comfort her. She looked like Lana from Smallville when she was little. I told her that she was a very beautiful little girl.

----------


## Twoshadows

*1-26-08*

*Lucid Dream 2:*

I drifted back to sleep again. I remember I was sitting in my church talking to SJ. I had called himteh wrong name and told him that I always mixed himup with the other guy whose name I used. [None of that is true in real life.]

I then went outside. I must have gotten lucid at this point becasue I saw *buffalos* and wanted to see them closer. I flew over to them and saw that there were *dinosuars* in the next firld. I wanted to get close to them becasue I remember thinking that I had never had dinosuars show up in an LD before.

As I got closer to the dinosaurs they started looking strange. They were *triceratops*, but they wer pink. Then the next time I looked they were all up in the tops of the trees. I flew up to them. As I reached out to touch one I saw that it was small and it was actually flowers on the tree. I reached out and pulled one off the branch. It was a lot like a stuffed animal made up of pink flowers. I cuddled it in my arms. It smelled really good.

I don't know how this transitioned, but I was then in a Salon in a mall. There were several girls working there. I set down my flowery triceratops, and walked over to the girls.

I saw there was a small plate of *lemon bars* there. I asked if I could have one. I knew that this was my chance to eat this kind of food without it having any negative effect. So I quickly ate the lemon bar and reached for the last one. I ate that too.

I then asked the girls if there were any more cookies here. They said that there was a plate of *cookies* and a bag of *brownies* in the back. I rushed back and grabbed the plate of cookies. They were soft and kind of melted in my mouth after a few chews, so I ate them all very quickly.

I then demanded for them to tell me where the bag of brownies was. I quickly apologised for my tone of voice. And I then explained to them that I was in a lucid dream, and that this was the only place where I could eat things like this. I then told them what lucid dreaming was, and they all agreed that they wished they could do this too so they could eat all they wanted with no negative consequence.

One of the girls said that she wanted to open a salon at my house. That way I could tell people all about LDing while she cut there hair or did thier nails. I told her I wasn't sure that would work.

I was then ready to leave. I went to pick up my flower triceratops, but it was gone. At first I was upset. The girls helped me looked. Then I said, "You know, this really doesn't matter. This is just a dream--I can't take it with me anyway."

I left and went back to where the trees were. And then I think I drifted to non lucid dreams.

----------


## Twoshadows

*1-30-08*

I had a really good dreaming night last night. I guess I should say "this morning". I did a *WBTB* and had a long dream in which I was lucid a good part. I guess this is really the trick for me. WBTBs with B6 almost always guarrantee a lucid dream for me--and when they don't I usually get a really vivid dream.

Since this was a really long dream, I had to back track and try to piece it all together. I listed all the things I remembered doing and then tried to get them in the right order. I do had a few spots in this dream where I can't remember the transition from one place to the next.


Lucid Dream:

I started off trying to get to my *high school*. I was *driving a car* and was trying to find a place to park. I was having an awful time. Either I couldn't find a place or I went too fast by an available place and couldn't get back to it. This was the basic "driving nightmare"...nothing was going right with my driving.

I finally went up and over this very steep hill. I almost had a heart attack on the otherside becasue the street pretty much disappeared and the houses were stacked, and there were these deep deep places between houses that went way down the the level of the street below the hill. I remember not being in the car and almost falling down the crack. (Hard to explain that part.)

Transition...

I was now in the house of my friend who happened to be *Buffy the Vampire Slayer*. She was busy doing something and I tried walking up the stairs to the second floor. I realized that the staris were covered in broken glass. I looked at the bottom of my shoes and they were covered with shards that had impaled their way into my shoe. I could feel the point of one shard against the skin on the bottom of my foot. I pulled that piece and many of the others out. But by walking back down the stairs I got more in my shoes.

Buffy was now with another friend and they were going to go to shcool. I can't remember what the problem was but I wasn't able to go with them. I was stressed again that I was late for school and needed to hurry.

I left again, now on foot. I saw my old *college campus* in front of me. I was pretty sure that if I could just cross through, then I would see my high school on the other side.

The campus was crowded. I got caught in a crowd that ended up taking me to some stairs that went upstairs to the library. The stairs had some padded places on them that if you pushed something was supposed to happen (?). I then realized that the stairs were actually an escalator. I rode to the top knowing that I would have to go out the back door of the library to go down the big hill to get to my high school.

While in the crowded library a Navajo man in a Scout shirt asked me how Scouting was going for me. I told him, "Fine." He then asked me what I had learned from my experiences in Scouting. I told him that I learned that 9 year old boys were crazy, but they could be a lot of fun. 

I was in a hurry, so I excused myself and went out the back door.

I was now on the hill that I knew would be there. The hill was covered with college students sitting on it having a break or eating. There was a sidewalk winding its way down the steep hill.

I looked back at the library building. It looked almost like a castle sitting on top of the steep hill. I then saw a *muppet-like pig thing* floating around against the castle wall. It kept repeating, *"You can't come in....you can't come in."*

This struck me as really odd. Then it hit me. I was dreaming. I looked at all the peopel around me and wanted to do something to get their attention. At first I felt shy, then I decided that I didn't care--this was just a dream. So I climbed up on some stone railing near the top of the hill and shouted, *"HELLO _________* [name of my college]!!! *Watch me!"*

And at that I took a jump forward. I went up a few feet then landed in a float out over the grassy hill. I then *flew straight up...and then dropped* myself down to about 20 feet over the crowd. I watched their faces. I wanted to impress them. They weren't as suprised as I thought they should be, but they were defintely impressed. So I did it again.


Transition.....


I was now in a house with a group of people (kind of fuzzy here).

I do remember having a plate of *chocalate chip cookies* in front of me. I knew this was my chance. I started shoving cookies in my mouth (I don't know why I don't eat more daintily in dreams... :tongue2: ). They were big and very soft, cakey cookies. I ate one after another. There was one especially big cookie almost as big as the whole plate. I kept pushing it into my mouth trying to get my mouth as full as possible.

I know this sounds very unladylike and actually kind of gross. But I remember the cookies not having much flavor, unless I stuffed my mouth completely full, then I could taste them.

I also remember eating a plate of *salty crackers*. I was also disapointed by the lack of flavor. And for some reason my mouth wouldn't open up all the way. And I also "knew" that if I tried to open my dream mouth all the way open, then I would wake up. I don't know why I came to that conclusion. My mouth just kind of felt stiff. Maybe my mouth was actually open a bit in real life as I slept and by trying to open my dream mouth I would be opening my real mouth thus waking me up (?).

I then remember seeing a *strawberry*. I knew that strawberries were somewhat sour, and this was looked a little pinkinsh green in spots, so I knew it could be quite tart. I really thought that if I put this in my mouth my taste buds would come alive and I would start to taste everything. But as I took a bite the strawberry had very little flavor.


Transition...

I was now *flying* outside my mom's house at night. As I looked up at the stars, I suddenly reemmbered that the main thing I had wanted to do if I had a lucid dream was to compelte the *Advanced Task* of flying to another planet.

I remembered being able to fly to the stars in the past, so that gave me comfidence. I just stared out at the night and concentrated... and all around me I started seeing stars. I pushed forward and saw the stars rushing by me. I tired to keep my eye out for planets. I finally saw one, but it passed me too quickly. I tried to slow down a bit, but stars were still passing me. I looked and saw another planet. It was redish brown and had little crators. I got closer, but I passed it. I tried to turn around, but at this point I woke up.


Or so I thought.

The next thing I remember is being at my childhood friend M's house. *Tanya* was there eating breakfast. I don't know if I was looking out a window or on the TV, but I was suddenly seeing a castle. I think it was suppossed to be a World of Warcraft Horde castle. But I was calling it the Hufflepuff castle.

Again I saw that *funny flying pig thing* from earlier in the dream. It was greenish in color and floated by the wall of the caslte saying, "You can't get in....you can't get in...."

I laughed and said to Tanya, "Hey-- there's the *Hufflepuff Pig* that got me lucid last night." And I explained to her a little of the dream and how seeing that pig thing make me question my state and become lucid.

She then gave me a funny look.

I started to get it.

I asked her, "You are asleep right now, aren't you?"

She grinned at me.

"I should actually say,_ I'm_ still asleep. Right?"

I tried to pick up on that dream feeling. And right as I was convinced that I was dreaming, my alarm went off...and I woke up for real.
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Xoffen

very nice dream i love how there is so many real characters  ie buffy, world of warcraft, hufflepuff, etc...  and good job on flying almost to another planet i havent tried that since i was little and i always got stuck in the sky before breaking the atomosphere     ::dancingcow::

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks, Xoffen.





> there is so many real characters ie buffy, world of warcraft, hufflepuff,



I guess it shows how much the media/entertainment gets into our heads...and therefore our dreams.

It took me a while before I found a method of getting to space without just flying straight up and out (which didn't work). Teleporting or just plain changing the scenery seems to be what works for me.

----------


## Twoshadows

2-04-08

*Dream 4- mini LD:*

I was in a house that was supposed to be a new house. I went into the bathroom to find that the bathroom trash had been dumped out all over. I remember picking up handfuls of toilet paper and trying to separate out the dirty clothes. It was such a mess.

I then walked out the bathroom door, and while I was still standing in the doorway, I felt the whole house start to tip. I tried to figure out what would be causing this. Was there a problem with the foundation? It kept tipping over and I had to brace myself in the door frame. I knew that any second the house would fall completely over.

I then looked over and saw Marie just standing there talking on the phone as if there were no problem.

I became lucid for a brief second before the momentum of the house finally falling over made me wake up.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*2-17-08*

*Dream (maybe lucid):*

I had an odd dream last night. I'm not sure if it was lucid or not. It had a lucid feel, but I only remember a fragment, so I don't remember actually _becoming_ lucid.

I remember that I wanted to try to change into an animal. For some reason I had chosen a *big horned sheep* and was focusing on growing two curved horns out of the side of my head. I didn't quite get it right because I felt a large single horn growing out of the front of my head and I knew that I had become a *unicorn* instead.

That's all I remember. But I feel this dream is significant. I have never tried to change into an animal before. I wasn't sure how easy this would be. But now that I have had this experience I know that I can to it. 

*Past successes mean future successes.*<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*2-18-08*

*Lucid Nap Dream:*

I was able today to take a nice long nap. I am mostly better, but am just mostly a little more tired than usual.

I remember going over to the Lewis's house. I was there with my mom. We were in a family room. The couch was open to a couch bed. Mom was laying on the bed and I was sitting next to her. I don't know where the Lewis's were or why we were in their house.

Mom was telling me about a doctor's appointment. I can't remember all she said. It seems confusing in retrospect. She was also mentioning my sister and aunt. Something about my sisiter still having problems with her hand going numb (which I seemed to know all about in the dream, but is not a real life problem). Then about my Aunt having to travel hours to visit the doctor and how she shouldn't be trying to make the trip all in one day. 

Then my sister was on the couch where my mom had been. I didn't find that odd. But I then tried to get on the couch bed too, and I was bounced off the couch against the wall and ended up falling down to the floor.

I was very startled. I asked my mom or sister if they had seen what had happened to me. I don't remember what they answered because I was suddenly very fascinated with this huge clock the Lewis's had on their wall. It was huge (about 4 feet across) and brass and had all these separate circular dials that all went in different directions. I tried to figure out how to actually tell time on it. I wasn't able to figure it out.

I then walked out of the family room out into the living room area. At that moment the Lewises walked into the house. I was embarrassed to be standing right there in their room. I tried to explain to them that I had been visiting their relative that lived in the back room. But I couldn't remember their name or how they were related. I felt very flustered that I couldn't remember anything.

Then I started to feel the need to question my state. I almost didn't because I was so sure that this was _not_ a dream. But then I gave a jump and stayed floating in the air. I was quite relieved. It all made sense now why I was so confused.

I tried to rush out of their house. But behind each door that I thought was the front door there was another room. But finally after several tries I made it outside.

I started flying up into the air. I noticed the wind and how real it felt. I even made myself fly into a tree to make sure I _felt_ the tree and not just go through it like a ghost. As the leaves and branches scraped against me I grabbed a few leaves and flew back up into the air again.

I noticed that I was now flying over my elementary school playground. I remembered that I needed to ask someone the *TOTM question*. I looked down and saw three ladies standing next to some play equipment. I landed next to them. They were either Asian or hispanic and looked in their 40s or 50s. They were all tall and thin and had long black hair and had white aprons on.

I said to the closest one, *"Tell me something about myself that I don't know."*

She said, *"You like smoking."* I knew that wasn't true becasue I have never smoked in my life and planned to never start. I noticed now that this lady had a cigarette in her hand. The cigarette gave off a whispy black smoke.

I looked at the next lady, and asked her the same question. She looked at me and said, *"Everybody loves you."* I thought that answer was much better. She then went on to tell me about something called *"dung ants'* and how the different kinds of dung ants like to fight each other.

I then remembered the next TOTM the *levitating a Groundhog task.* But somehow in my dream I started thinking it was a *prarie dog* that I needed to find.

I asked the ladies to find me a *prarie dog* so I cold to the next task. They started to go, but I could tell they were moving way too slow, and that although it was a good idea to ask someone to bring me a *prarie dog*, it would be quicker to find one myself.

I walked across the playground. It was now filled with cars and looked like the Safeway parking lot. I saw a girl standing by the carts. I decided to practice on her. But before I did, I decided to get a witness. 

I found another girl, who happened to look just like the girl I was about to levitate. I told her, *"You have to see this."* I then pointed my finger at the other girl and concentrated on picking her up. My finger went too high too fast. *The girl started levitating, then in a flash disappeared up into the sky.*

I wondered if I should try to get her down. But I decided that since this was a dream it didn't matter, and what _did_ matter was to find my *prairie dog*.

I flew out of the playground/parking lot and over to a store. It had some outdoor displays. One of the displays was a table full of stuffed animals. There were *raccoons* and *rabbits*. I decided to practice again. I pointed my finger at them one at a time and succeeded in sending them one after the other into the air. I was getting to feel very proud of myself to being able to do this without any problem. I just needed to find my *prairie dog*.

I looked over to another table. One this table were some live animlas. At first I thought they were *prairie dogs*, but then I notied the stripe and realised that they were large *chipmonks*. But even though they were big, I could see that they were just babies.

I did the same thing. I levitated each onein the air. But with these I carefully set them back down when I was done.

I then decided that my best bet now in finding a *prairie dog* was to fly out of town. I remembered seeing some areas in real life that were covered with *prairie dog towns*. I needed to go out in the sesert and find one on those *prairie dog towns*. 

I started flying again. I could see the edge of town ahead and could see the desert landscape beyond. But as I looked down I saw an empty lot that had little hills and holes on it. I flew down lower. I might be able to find my *prairie dog* here. I saw a movement. I looked down and saw a larger rodent (this was the thing in my dream that most resembled a real life *ground hog*). I focused on it. But before I could levitiate it, it scurried into its burrow.

And at that moment I woke up.


So I obviously didn't quite get this second task done. But I feel that I did a great job in levitating things even though they were neither ground hogs or prairie dogs. ::roll:: 

Oh, and here is a prairie dog-- that I was looking so hard for.


<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Robot_Butler

> *2-18-08*
> 
> 
> <!-- / message --><!-- sig -->



Hey! I had a  dream about this guy last night. Thats what I get for reading your journal before bed.

He was my pet, like a baby hampster, and I kept him in a birdcage in my bedroom.  He was the cutest and tiniest little ball of love I have ever held.  I remember carrying him around on my shoulder, and he was snuggling up to my ear.  He was so soft and loving.

I tried to give him a bath in the bathroom sink, but he kept shrinking.  He started out about 2 inches tall, but by the time I got him into the water he was the size of an ant.  He was so tiny, I was scared he would wash right down the drain.  When I tried to take him out of the water, the poor guy kept sticking to the sides of the sink.  It seemed like he was made of that sticky stuff you buy out of 25 cent vending machines.  I accidentally smashed him trying to get him back into this cage.  He was too sticky, and he ripped while I was trying to get him off my fingers.

I remember thinking that he was a baby still, so I was hoping maybe he could heal his injuries.  In the back of my mind, I knew for sure he was going to die.

----------


## Twoshadows

I thought I had commented on this. I guess I am just remembering the things that I thought when I read this but never actually got down in wirting.





> Hey! I had a dream about this guy last night. Thats what I get for reading your journal before bed.
> 
> He was my pet, like a baby hampster, and I kept him in a birdcage in my bedroom. He was the cutest and tiniest little ball of love I have ever held. I remember carrying him around on my shoulder, and he was snuggling up to my ear. He was so soft and loving.



That is just the cutest, sweetest thing in the world.I can't imagine a sweeter image than that.





> I tried to give him a bath in the bathroom sink, but he kept shrinking. He started out about 2 inches tall, but by the time I got him into the water he was the size of an ant. He was so tiny, I was scared he would wash right down the drain. When I tried to take him out of the water, the poor guy kept sticking to the sides of the sink. It seemed like he was made of that sticky stuff you buy out of 25 cent vending machines. I accidentally smashed him trying to get him back into this cage. He was too sticky, and he ripped while I was trying to get him off my fingers.
> 
> I remember thinking that he was a baby still, so I was hoping maybe he could heal his injuries. In the back of my mind, I knew for sure he was going to die.



Isn't this so typical, though, that something like this would happen. I can totally picture this. 

So sad..... :Sad:

----------


## Twoshadows

*3-1-08*

*Dream 4 (Lucid dream):*

I was standing on my grandparents' street by the house next door. As I stood on their driveway I could see that the river ran straight up their driveway and through their garage and basement.

I watched as some kayakers had to manuver a bit to get their kayaks up their driveway and disappear into where the river went through the basement.

I was suddenly feeling jealous that a river didn't run through _my_ house.

I then looked over and saw my old friend JP who used to live in that house. I hadn't seen her for years. I went over to her and hugged her. We talked about how fun it was to see each other again. Then she held up the DVD set of Battlestar Galactica Season 2. She had some friends over and that's what they were going to watch.

Something made me lucid.

I looked over and saw my dad, aunt, and grandparents standing on the lawn of my grandparents' place. (My aunt is the only one of the four that is still alive).

I then looked past them where I could see the view of the valley. I had this sudden urge to take off and fly over the valley. But I made myself wait. I needed to interact with a DC. I went up to my grandma. She seemed to look similar to how I rememberd her, except she had this dark birthmark looking thing on her cheek. 

I asked her the first thing that came to mind (the *basic task for Feb*). "Tell me something about myself that I don't know."

She looked at me and said, *"Have you seen Hiroku Harari?*"

I said something like, "*Grandma, that's not a good answer. Try again*."

This time she said something to me *completely in Japanese*. 

I looked over and saw my younger sister. We both laughed. I asked her one more time. She still talked to me in Japanese. 

I said to her, "*That's enough Japanese*."

And my sister started explaining to her that she needed to speak to me in English so I could understand.

And at that point I woke up.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## BrentMatthews

> I said something like, "Grandma, that's not a good answer. Try again."
> This time she said something to me completely in Japanese.



That's really interesting, do your DC's commonly speak to you in a different language? A while back I had a dream where someone spoke to me in some middle eastern language(farsi?). Cool though.

----------


## Twoshadows

> That's really interesting, do your DC's commonly speak to you in a different language? A while back I had a dream where someone spoke to me in some middle eastern language(farsi?). Cool though.



I believe this is the first time that a DC has spoken a foreign language in a dream. It's most likely because I recently watched a Japanese movie (in Japanese with English subtitles)

----------


## Twoshadows

*3-2-08* 


*Dream 2:*

I don't remember how this dream started. I seem to pick up in the middle of it somewhere. 

I am in a big city. I realize how beautiful the plaza area is. I walk out into it. There are fountains, and planters full of flowers and everything is made out of brick.

I think this was near a college because there are college students everywhere. I walk of to a group of girls and one wants to share some marijuana with me. I tell her, "No thank you."

I then walk over to a building not far from that group. It is at least five stories high and made of brick. I want to impress the college student. I know that I can fly, but instead I decide to scale the brick building.

I decide to make myself wieghtless and use my fingers to lift by body up. The bricks don't have much to grip, but since I am wieghless, this isn't much of a problem. I climb the brick wall for a time.

The next thing I know I'm about four stories up, and suddenly facing outward. My feet are now holding up my body, which doesn't feel weightless at all.

I am amazed at how I went from being in control of my dream to feeling like I was truly and _physically_ in this very precarious situation. I stood there for a long moment and felt my legs start to shake. I could feel the weight of my body. My fingers gripped the bricks to my side. I was afraid to even move.

But at the same time, I knew I couldn't get hurt. I knew that I should just be able to fly back down, and that I just needed to believe that I could do this. I briefly remembered that LD I had a long time ago where I was afraid to jump off a building because it felt too real and that even though I knew my real body wouldn't be harmed, I was still afraid of experiencing "dream pain".

I'm not sure what happened, but the next thing I remember is that I'm back down on the ground again feeling very relieved that I did it without any pain involved.
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->__________________

----------


## Twoshadows

*3-5-08*

Dream (Mini LD):

This was a the end of a longer dream that I no longer remember. I found myself reading a sentence. It said something like, "*If you want to do illegal drugs, go to ISM....."* As I was reading it I suddenly remembered that that was one of the goals I wanted to do when I became lucid--to read a sentence. I was suddenly lucid now. I wondered if that counted because I actually was able to read that sentence, even though I wasn't really sure what ISM meant, but then realized that I hadn't actually read it when I was lucid...that reading it was what _made_ me lucid. I knew I needed to try again.

But before I could, I woke up.
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*3-15-08*

I _finally_ had a long enough lucid to do one of the Tasks this month.

Lucid Nap Dream:

I knew I was supposed to talk to NJ. The next thing I knew I was walking into her house without knocking. I called out for her. I looked down the hallway and saw her husband quickly shut one of the doors in the hallway.

I was suddenly motified that I had just walked into their house without knocking. I realized that S had to shut the door so I wouldn't wake up thier two year old son that I knew he had just gotten to sleep.

I saw N and apologized fro walking into their house without knocking. That I had no idea what had come over me. I then asked her what she needed to talk to me about. I knew she had called me earlier saying that she needed to talk to me about something, but I no longer remembered what that was. She looked a little confused too and said that she didn't know either.

Suddenly a suspicion came over me. I wouldn't walk into anyone's house without knocking in _real life_.

I then said to N, "You know, I think this is a dream. In fact, I _know_ this is a dream. Wanna come to the door and watch me fly?"

I opened the door and then flew out. I felt so good to finally be in a lucid dream again. It had been so long.

As soon as I thought this it all began to fade. I felt mad that it was all over already. Then I thought angrily to myself, "Every day on Dreamviews I give suggestions to the Newbies about extending their LDs and preventing things like this from happening. And I can't even keep it from happening to myself."

Then another thought suddenly hit me, "Why don't I actually _try_ some of the things that I tell the Newbies to do?"  ::shock:: 

At this point most of the visual was gone, though not completely. And I felt somewhat aware of my physical body in bed. I decided to try the "rubbing my hands together" trick. I did and and felt a little worried that I was actually rubbing my real hands together in bed, because it really felt very real.

I then concentrated with the visual. I have noticed in the past when entering a dream it is often easier to just imagine the scenery passing me by, instead of making _myself_ move through the scenery. So I was able to do this and everything became much more vivid again.

I continued to fly over the neighborhood. I moved my arms as I flew "Swimming" style. I still wondered if I was moving my arms in real life. I felt if I moved my hands lower that they would suddenly catch on the blankets. But then I moved my hands so they were moving below my body closer to my chest and stomach. They didn't catch on anything, so I knew that what felt so much like my physical body was once again just my dream body. (This isn't the first time I have thought I was moving my physical body, when it was only my dream body all along.)

I saw an interesting tree below. I flew up to it and over the top touching my hands all over the top as I flew. It looked like it was shaped as a topiary. It was either dead or dormant because the leaves were all brown and crunchy. But the tree was all filled in and very dense... and very round.

I flew around it again and this time put my hands on the top and tried to do a handstand. I tried it several times until I felt like I was completely straight. I balanced there for a bit enjoying the feeling of being upside down.

At that point I heard Mrs. Moore's voice from down below say, "Well, I've never seen anyone do that before." I knew that she knew that this was a lucid dream. But I understood her to mean that she had never seen someone do that in their lucid dream before.

I started to fly again. Twice more the dream started to fade and I was able to follow my own advice and bring it back. Each time I felt very close to losing the dream. So I was very proud of myself for getting it to continue. I really didn't want to lose lucidty yet. I needed to have the joy of having a long lucid again.

At that point it hit me that I really needed to try one of the *Tasks of the Month* since I hadn't had a chance to even try yet. My mind was blank for a moment as I tried to remember. The first one that I remembered was the *"indestructable"* task. I really didn't feel like doing that right now. I then reemmebered that the other one was to *bring an inanimate object to life*. I really wanted to do that one.

I looked down below and saw a front yard. In it was a lot of gravel. My first thought was that I would swoop down and fly really low and make the rocks come to life and run after me. That thought actually sounded very appealing to me, as I pictured the little rocks with little stick legs running down the street.

So I swooped down...but the rocks didn't follow me. I decided that I needed to put a little mor effort into it. I landed right in front of the yard. I took a good look at it. There were some dead looking bushes in a planter type area. There was also a plastic flamingo and a ceramic cat nestled in among the dead bushes. There were several choices here....

I wondered how I should try this. I then remembered that when I made the tree walk (as a past Task of the Month) that I had just looked at it with the expectation that it would walk. I had done nothing special. So I just stood there looking into the garden and waited.

I glanced over at the *ceramic cat*. It's eye suddenly blinked. So it would be the cat. I was thrilled that my mind was able to do this while I just stood there doing nothing.

I watched the cat. It started to walk over to me. I knelt down, and touched the cat. I could feel real fur. It was a small cat, white with black stripes. It looked up at me while I continued to pet it. It's fur was very short and somewhat think, almost like a stuffed animal. But it was very real, and it purred while I pet it.

And at that point I woke up.
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## unseen wombat

That's awesome! You finally had a _long_ lucid. I hope I have one this morning. This is my WBTB and I didn't recall anything from before except that I had a long, realistic dream. Maybe I'll be inspired by yours.

----------


## Twoshadows

> That's awesome! You finally had a _long_ lucid. I hope I have one this morning. This is my WBTB and I didn't recall anything from before except that I had a long, realistic dream. Maybe I'll be inspired by yours.



Thanks, unseen wombat. I like to think that I might inspire others.


*3-20-08*


*A Lucid Dream.

*I don't remember where the dream started, but I was walking across the street toward my mom's house. I looked on the ground and saw a scorpion. My first thought was to go grab my camera. Then I saw a second scorpion. 

I looked and saw that they were coming from this box. I looked in the box and then saw a fat Black Widow crawl out. I continued to watch with a mixture of fascination and horror, as dozens of scorpions and BWs slowly climbed out of the box and onto the dirt driveway where I was standing.

Something about this scene made me question my state. At first I dismissed the idea that I was dreaming because this was real. I know what dreams feel like and what reality feels like. This was simply too real to be a dream.

But at the same time, I remembered how frustrated I had been at myself lately for missing so many obvious dream signs. And that if I later found out that this was a dream, and that I missed the perfect opportunity to become lucid, I would really be mad at myself.

So as I walked again twoard my mom's house, I jumped into the air to see if I could fly. I went up and came right back down. I felt silly for trying. This was reality. But I decided to give it one more try. I jumped out and kicked myself forward....and I totally surprised myself when I continued to glide ahead in the air.

I was thrilled that I was actually dreaming when I was so sure that I wasn't. I hadn't been expecting the chance to have this experience. I was extremely thankful that I hadn't given up.

I started to fly. The land behind my mom's house dropped off and I was flying high over a valley far below.

All of a sudden the dream began to fade. I had the attitude of, "Don't you _dare_..." 

I reached out and rubbed my hands on my arms like I did in the last LD. I noticed the same way of how my hands left like they were part of my physical body, but yet I could move them around my body whith out bumping into my sleeping body on the bed.

The hand rubbing did the trick.

There is a fuzzy place here that I don't remember what I did. I think I might have flown in a store.

But at some point I remembered that I needed to try some tasks, I remembered that I told Nothin7 that I would try some of his experiments. I tried to remember what they were.

I decided that the first one was to write a sentence. I was outside of a house. I decided to fly inside. I landed by a table and looked until I found a pen. I then found a paper. It was written on, but had spaces around the edges. I knew I didn't need much room to write a sentence, so this paper would work good enough for me. I carefully wrote, "I NEED TO WRITE A SENTENCE FOR NOTHING7." I was actually a little surprised that it was easy to do and that I had no trouble at all doing it. It wasn't until later in retrospect that I realized I used all caps to write it, and I never wirte in caps these days (I went through a stage as a teenager when I did. Maybe this is significant because I often go back to being a teen in my dreams.)


I then tried to remember the next thin I was supposed to do. I then remembered something about humming a song that I made up. I tried coming up with a little tune. I didn't do as well on this one becasue I often couldn't quite get the notes I was trying for, so then whole thing sounded off and out of tune. But I feel that I was able to do it somewhat. As I went outside again I continued to hum and ended up humming a melody that I thought I knew from real life. But now, in retrospect, I think it is something I was continuing to make up.

I then remembered that I needed to find a painting to look at. I was a little shed nearby that I knew was actually a shop. I supposedly knew the lady that ran the shop. I felt sure that I coudl find a picture inside the shop. 

I went in. The walls were covered with items for sale--things like dream catchers and other ornaments and trinkets. But I did see a picture. It was actually a sand painting. It was several shades of earth tones. I saw that it was a desert scene with hills and cliffs. I felt that I was able to understand the picture was of.

I continued to look. I saw more pictures. The next two were water colors. They were a still life of a chemistry set...flasks and beakers...all stacked into a tower. There were two pictures in this set, obviously done by the same artist.

I then looked up and saw a large picture. It was actually made out of a sheet of metal and pounded into a 3D picture. It was a snow scene with a barn. I reached out to touch it. I felt the shiny cold surface of silver.

Mrs. Moore was now standing beside me. I understood that this was her store. She made a comment that that picture was her favorite too.

Seeing Mrs. moore, I decided that I would have her try the experiment. I asked her if she woudl be willing to write out a sentence for me.
But before she could I was suddenly awake.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*3-21-08*


*Lucid Dream.

*Like usual, I'm not sure how this one began. I do know that I was at my friend's J and P B's house. There were several other peopel there and everyone was talking. 

I then noticed a piles of fossils, mostly megalodon teeth sitting in a pile. I immediately asked P about them. he said that he and some freinds had just returned from a fossil hunting expedition and those were some of what he found. I was suddenly so jealous. I had always wanted to go do something like that. And thougth megalodon teeth were so cool. I told him, "Please, next time you go, let me come too."

Later I saw a map sitting in on a coffee table and it showed the place where they had found the fossils. It was right here in town--just down the hill from the library. I was suddnely so excited to go looking for megalodon teeth myself.

Then I had this feeling creep over me. This was too good to be true. Maybe this was just a dream. I had mixed feelings about this thought. Part of me wanted this to be a dream because then I could fly around and do other cool sutff. But part of me really wanted the part about being able to find megalodon teeth here in town to be true.

I did the test I ususally do and jumped a little into the air. I did float a bit. Not much, and I questioned that a little, until I asked myself if I could float _at all_ in real life. Then I accepted that this was a dream.

I don't remember everything I did at this point, and I think there were a few times that I lost lucidity.

I do know that at one point I went out into their backyard. I admired how nice the yard was--sectioned off with part of the yard grass, part patio, part garden. *I then decided to try to fly without moving my arms in swimming style like I usually do.* 

I just stood there and pictured little rockets on the bottoms of my feet. It worked. I started rising into that air very quickly. I wanted to see how high I could go since I usually have a limit.

I went pretty high--maybe like a 15 story building. I wanted to look out at the horizon as I went, but my eyes were forced to look straight down. I don't know why, and it bothered me that I had trouble controling that.

I landed and tried again. I took off again "rocket feet" style. This time I noticed it was dusk. I could see a McDonlads lit up below me. (In retrospect, I know it was inspired by a picture I took of a Mc Donalds at dusk which I'll have to post after I write this up.)


I'm not sure what I did after this. But I do know that at some point I went back inside the B's house. I noticed a little fridge in the back room. I opened it up to see what was inside. I saw a carton of ice cream.

Doing this made me remember that I wanted to *look in my closet* to see what was inside. I figured if I flew around a little in this house that I could transform this into my house and when I opened the door it would be my room and my closet.

I did this and it didn't quite work. I saw a closet door in the hallway and decided that when I opened it it would be my room.

I opened the door and rushed inside. But to my horror I saw J and P in bed having sex. Seeing this made me lose lucidity. I was so embarrassed that I had just walked in on them like that. I said sorry really quick and closed the door.

But then I wondered if this could still be part of the dream. Man, I hoped it was. I jumped and floated in the air. I let out a huge sigh of relief.

I went to another door and opened it. This one wasn't quite my room, but there were enough things in common that I decided that I would open the closet to see what was inside anyway.

Theh closet doors were glass. I could see myself fly over to it. Seeing myself fly distracted me from opening the closet. I noticed how wonderfully horizontally I flew. I flew back and forth admiring my control at being able to fly so slow and smoothly while remaining in such great form.

I then noticed that I was wearing blue jeans. They made my legs look long and lean.

I decided to land and really look at myself. I looked taller than normal. I liked it. I then did what I did in a previous LD. *I wanted to see what I looked like without clothes*. So I first took off my shirt. I was wearing my blue sports bra. My skin looked quite tan. I then slipped off my bra to see what my dream breasts looked like. They were similar except that the nipples were darker. I noticed two girls/women come into the room. I knew they weren't real, so I continued to undress. I slipped the rest off, until I stood naked looking at myself in the mirror. I liked what I saw. I was glad my subconscious didn't make me all deformed or gross in any way.

One of the girls made a comment on me being naked. I basically said , "So what."

The other one started looking at me like she was totally turned on. She walked over to me and made some comment that I don't remember, but that I knew was sexual in nature. And I commented back in a like manner. I guess I was curious to see where this would go because I had never had this happen before in a dream.


And in my typical fashion, I'm going to have to end this dream here. I feel embarrassed to write down the details of what happened next. But I will say that right as it was feeling really good, I woke up.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## joshbotch

so i cant help but ask the obvious... do you go for girls in real life or was that just part of the thrill of the dream?
also i have loved reading your lucids, i read them all day long inbetween pesky bits of working!

----------


## Twoshadows

4-12-08


I was in a hotel room. I was looking at myself in a mirror. I noticed that my hair was very curly. I looked away for a moment and when I looked back my hair was really frizzy. This change made me lucid.

[I'm really embarrassed to say what I did next. But I guess I will--but please realize that in real life I really don't have this same obsession to look at my breasts.... ::D: .]

The first thing I was to take off my shirt again to see what my naked body would look like in _this_ dream. I looked normal and in proportion. I then decided it would be fun to see if I could mentally change the size of my breasts. I first made them bigger. They easily changed until they were a couple of cup sizes bigger. Then I decided to make them smaller. So I did this several times noticing how easy it was to change them. I just thought it, and they changed. I felt proud of myself for being able to do this so easily, and how I felt I was gaining much more control in LDs these days. I then decided to make them really big. But one got all saggy and deformed, so I made them normal again.

I then lost lucidity. But I was still in the hotel room. I looked over and saw my dad sitting on the bed. My dad is dead in real life, so this triggered lucidity immediatly. I then remembered that I wanted to complete the *advanced task of riding a tsunami.* 

So I flew out the hotel door. I was flying over a forest. I needed to find the ocean. I then looked down and saw a river. For some reason I thought that I could make a tsunami on that river. I got closer and saw that the river was flowing fast. I kind of hovered barely above the river and wondered if that would count as riding a tsunami. But then I figured that this was more like white river rafting, and most likely would not count.

I decided to fly higher again. The forest was covered in snow. I could see buildings ahead. As I go closer they looked more like toys, yet they were really big. They reminded me of Playmobil--like great big dollhouses.

I then thought of Robot_Butler's dreams and how I wanted more interesting dreams, and how I needed to just relax and "go with the flow"-- but as I looked around I could see no one, and there was absolutely nothing going on that was at all interesting. Discouraged, I started looking for people. I decided I needed people for the dream to be interesting.

I don't exactly remember what happened next. I do remember talking to a girl named Claire. we were talking about someone named John. I don't think I was lucid during that part.

But then I was lucid again. I saw two guys. I knew I needed to interact with them. The only thing I could think of to do with them was to kiss them. I went to one of the guys and started to kiss him. It was awkward, and he was a terrible kisser. Then he said some rude things to me and started talking about Claire. I decided not to waste my time on him any longer.

I went to the next guy. He was much better looking anyway. He was gentle and nice to me and the kiss was wonderful and romantic. I remember his name was Jake.

At some point during this I woke up.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

I guess I never got this one down either.

4-21-08

Lucid dream:


I was downstairs on my treadmill. I looked over to where my workout bench was supposed to be. I was surprised that I didn't see it. I looked away, then looked back. There it was. I closed one eye. The workout bench was gone again. I switched eyes, and the workout bench was back. I thought that was really odd and bizarre.

Then it hit me that I might be dreaming. I took a little jump and floated off the floor. The first thought to come to mind that I needed to fly upstairs and look under my bed, so I could finally get that task completed.

I flew up and went into my bedroom. I saw my bed as it is in real life with the boxsprings sitting directly on the floor. There was no space under the bed. I tried to reach under anyway. But there was no place for my hand to go. 

I then looked up and saw my sister there. At that point I had a False awakening. I saw black. 

I concentrated on the basement again. And I soon found myself on the treadmill again where I had started.

I flew upstaris again, this time picturing my bed with a space underneath. I got to my bed, but again, there was no space under the bed. My friend Emily was sitting on the bed with papers spead out all over it. I got distracted a bit and lost lucidity for a moment as we started to discuss those papers, which were very important in the dream.

I then had another false awakening. I pictured myself on the treadmill again, and was soon there.

I flew up the staris again remembering that I could *look in my closet*. I sat on the floor in front of the closet and reached in. The first thing I pulled out was a *pair of brown jeans* with a black belt on them (not anything I own in real life). I dropped then behind me. I then pulled out a *black T shirt* with the word *"Peppers"* written on the fron in faded grey letters (also not real).

I then started going through my *shoes*. These were all familiar from real life. I then saw the duffle bag that IRL holds my *AstroScan telescope*. I reached in and could feel the round smooth surface of the telescope.

I then pulled my clothing aside and looked in the back corner. I saw two *Kermet The Frog Puppets* (No, it didn't make me think of my Pig Puppet). I actually owned a Kermit puppet a long time ago. It didn't seem strange to see two of them in my closet.

I then stood and walked to my *dresser drawer*. I pulled the top drawer open and sorted through things. I saw a stack of *photos*. There were pictures of groups of people in a place that looked very familiar. [In retrospect the place was actually a place I had visited several times in my dreams.]

I then pulled out *one of the carving's that Oneironaught had sent me* (in IRL), except this one was half finished and the wood was an odd orange and black color.

I also reemmber seeing a *little flower charm* that would have gone on a necklace. 

I think I saw many other things, but this is all I remember.

I then pulled open one of the small side drawer. There were lots of things in this drawer, but all I remember is that everything was so very *dusty* with a fine reddish brown dust. Oh, there was a pair of *scissors* in that drawer.

I then opened the small drawer under that one. This drawer was full of old *cassette tapes*. I pulled three out. They seemed to be fancy and instead of a paper label on them, there was a brown leather label. One said, *"Global",* another said, *"Treadmill",* and the last said, *"Health".* I figured these were old workout tapes that I used to use.

Before I could search any longer, I woke up

----------


## Twoshadows

*4-29-08*


*Short Lucid Dream*


I remermber being in a mall talking to Jan J. I don't remember exactly what happened but something about the "timing" made me realize I was lucid. I almost missed it. I remember thinking at first, "If only I had caught that earlier, I could have become lucid." But then I gave it a try and found I was still in the dream.

The first and only thing that came to my mind to do was to find *Tom Bailey**. I wondered through the mall. I passed hundreds of people. I decided that I would just keep going until I found him. I thought about calling his name, but I was afraid that would wake me up, as this didn't seem like a particularly stable LD. But I never did find him, and I finally woke up. Later I realized that I was just a FA.

----------


## Twoshadows

*5-19-08

Lucid dream:*


I don't even remember what made me lucid. I remember being in this hallway. I was flying over all these people. I knew I wanted to interact with someone because those dreams are the most interesting.

I somehow ended up with this guy in a closet. I know what you're thinking....but we didn't have sex. I did kiss him a little, but things got weird. I don't even remember the details of "weird". But I do remember telling the guy, "I don't think I will write this part up in my DJ."

Then I got curious. I asked him. Do you know what I'm talking about when I say things like 'DC'?

"Dream Character." He said.

"Well, how about DJ, then?"

"Dream Journal."

"Well, that makes sense that you know, since_ I_ know, and you are basically me."



*Middle part of the dream:*

I did all kinds of things in this dream. I remember saying, "Wow, I'm _still_ dreaming. I hope I can remember all this".

Of course I don't.

I vaguely remember something about flying and seeing the ground above my head and thinking that it looked very flat, like a movie screen.


*End of dream:*


A group of lucid dreamers all met together to do this huge *Epic Task* that *Seeker* had asked us to try for his Workshop. (I believe I would call this the "going with the flow" part. I still seemd to think I was lucid. But at the same time I was kind of sucked into this plot.)

There were several people there. The only one that was an actual person that I knew was *Moonbeam*, who, like I mentioned before was sometimes my other friend Natacha.

We were all standing at the edge of this huge canyon. There was a bridge that spanned across from side to side. 

The *Task* was to do this:

*Strip down to you underwear. Fly across the canyon, going under the bridge. Once to the other side, we were to get to our homes in any way we wanted (flying, porting, etc). We were then to find a parent or other family member and ask them the question, "Do I have Hidden Family?" Any answer we received would count. Then we were to return back to the starting point.*

I noticed in the group several others that supposedly lived in the same place as I did. (In the dream I was considering my mom's house home.) I talked to them a little about that fact. I also remember talking about how *PeteB* was the one who had originally introduced me to lucid dreaming and how I was greatful for that. (See, it's things like that where I realize that I wasn't completely lucid here.)

So we all got ready to start. We stripped down to our underwear. I was wearing a brown bra and panties that I do not own in real life.

A guy from Brazil was chosen to start. HE was very tan and was wearing boxer shorts. I watched him fly out over the canyon and under the bridge.

Then the rest of us just stood and waited for what seemed like an extremely long time. I then suddenly thought, "This is so stupid to wait. There is no reason we can't all do this at once. I don't want to waste my lucidity just waiting (and _that_ thought makes me know that I was still at least somewhat lucid.)

I told everyone that I was going to go. As soon as I said that I could see the Brazilian guy coming back. I remember thinking, "Wow, he was fast."

I took off over the canyon. I felt like I was going too slow. I decided to do the trick that I learned to do in past LDs and instead of trying to propel myself forward faster, I would just make the scenery come at me faster.

It worked and soon I was across the canyon. I looked down (I wasn't very high off the ground) and saw two lucid dreamers dressed up as vampires. I knew that their purpose was to try to distract me from finishing the Task. They called out at me, but I ignored them. I knew that I needed to get to my home quickly. I decided to just make the scenery change. When I thought that, everything went black.

Then I started seeing things, as if I were coming out of a dark tunnel. I saw red cliffs that I knew were near my mom's town. I came out of the tunnel, and realized that I was up on top of this huge rock face. To my horror, as I came out I noticed that I had somehow knocked this huge boulder loose and I watched it fall all the way down the cliff face. I panicked as I hope that no one was at the bottom that would be hurt by the falling boulder.

As I felt the rock crash at the bottom, I felt the ground that I was standing on tremble. I had the horrible thought that I might have triggered a rock slide that would affect me becasue I was standing at the very edge.

But then I realized that I was still dreaming and that I could just fly down off the cliff, that the rock slide wouldn't matter at all.

But at this point I woke up.

----------


## Twoshadows

> so i cant help but ask the obvious... do you go for girls in real life or was that just part of the thrill of the dream?
> also i have loved reading your lucids, i read them all day long inbetween pesky bits of working!



Hey...thanks for reading my Dreams. It's nice to know that you enjoyed them . I'm flattered.  :smiley: 

And for your question....

I don't know why I get these weird urges in my dreams. I also have tons of dreams where I just seem to want to take my clothes off. These aren't urges that I have in real life. But I guess that there is something about the consequence free environment of dreams that brings out these desires. Honestly, I'm not sure why. ::roll::

----------


## Twoshadows

*5-30-08*

*Lucid Dream:

*I was in a grocery store. Another girl I was with was helping people by holding their babies while they shopped. 

I remember standing by the produce section when the girl come over to me holding a very cute, but very young baby. She tells me that she has to go and asks me to hold the baby. I told her that I didn't feel comfortable holding the baby since the parents didn't know that I had the baby and that I didn't even know who the parents were. She told me not to worry, that the dad's name was Kevin Sullivan. Then she left.

I stood there holding the baby not sure what to do. I looked at the baby. He was absolutely adorable. I then started wandering around the store looking for someone who might look like the baby's dad. Near the front of the sotre I saw a guy talking to Jeff. He looked a lot like Gene Wilder. For some reason, I was sure that this was the dad. I went over to him making eye contact. He looked at me, then the baby, then I knew for sure that this was the dad. I handed the baby back.

I then followed Jeff toward the front doors. He was ahead of me, so to catch up I jumped over the carts. It was such a good and long jump, and the amount of the time that I was in the air made me question whether this could possible be reality. I instantly knew that I was dreaming.

I then took off and flew out the front doors. As I flew I thought about what I should do in this lucid. The DV lucid Tasks came to mind. I remembered that the Basic one was to eat something that wasn't really edible. I looked around. The ground was concrete, but in a crack I saw some wet dirt. It was really kind of gross dirty kind of dirt--the kind that people have been walking on all day and throwing trash on and all. But it didn't bother me. I grabbed a rather large pinch and put it into my mouth. It tasted like I would imagine wet dirt to taste like--kind of gritty with a mineral taste.

And like normal in my dreams, I'm never satisfied with doing the task once, so I reached out and grabbed a piece of a rubber tree leaf (the kind that leaks white sticky stuff). I put it in my mouth and chewed it up. It didn't have much of a taste, kind of like a mild lettuce.

I then passed (while still flying) a juniper tree. I pulled off a sprig. I smelled it. It had a strong smell that I recognized as real juniper. I thought it would be really strong to eat, but it too had a rather mild taste. I was grateful becasue I was worried that it would leave a very bitter taste in my mouth for a while.

I then took off faster and flew to this large open building. It seems like there were planes stored in the building. I landed briefly on on of the large beams that overlooked the planes, then took off flying again.

I then flew to another large building. This one was under construction. As I got close I remembered that I had wanted to fall backwards when I had my next LD.

So I flew up to a high floor, turned my back to the dropoff, then squatted down gripping something in front of me. I felt the thrill of what I was about to do and briefly wondered of I should feel nervous.

But before I could think too much about it I let go with my hands and kicked off with my feet, and did a backwards dive. I let myself fall for a time enjoying the falling sensation. Then flew up to do it again. This time I stood with my back to the edge and just let myself slowly fall back.

This time I went all the way to the ground. I felt a light thud as I hit the ground. As I stood, I thougth about the Advanced Task. I tried to remember what it was. Wasn't it something about traveling to different places? I wasn't entirely sure, but it sounded good enough for me to try. I took off flying again. I wondered how many places I would have to go to get it to count. I figured that I would have to be at least three to four. 

I decided that I needed to get to a jungle first. As I flew I imagined everything turning black (like my last successful LD where I transported to a different place), then coming out in the jungle.

But as I flew the dream faded and I last lucidity.

----------


## Twoshadows

After a dry spell, I had two in one 24 hour period. I hope this means I'm back in business.

*6-26-08*

*Lucid Dream:

*This started out a college dream. I remember setting up my new dorm room with my new roommate. As I finished setting up my stuff, I noticed that my roommmate and I both had several pots of blue flowers. We each had blue pansies and blue lobelia. I pointed that out to my roommate who also thought that was cool. 

I also saw that we had both set up Gorilla shelves (those really heavy duty shelves you can buy at Home Depot).

At some point I saw that my jeans that I had been wearing that already had a small rip in them, had completely ripped up and around the back of my leg. There was no way I could continue to wear them. I looked in my suitcase and saw that they were my only pair of jeans. I couldn't believe that I had only packed one pair of jeans. I realized that I could just buy another one. I pulled a pair of capris out of my suitcase. I then pulled off my jeans and looked at myself in the mirror. I knew that I was older than a lot of the other ollege students. But as I looked at my body in the mirror I felt that I looked young enough to blend in.

Later I was hanging out on campus with a guy named Tim that I supposedly knew. We went together to this huge auditorium where there was going to be some kind of program. We walked in. I could see that we were on one of the upper levels. I wanted to get down closer so we could see better. We went down this ramp that had red velvet carpet. We went down quite a ways.

I noticed that there were TV cameras hanging by these chains from one of the levels. I asked why they were hanging. I was told that when the building shifted that the cameras would still be hanging completely still. It made sense to me in the dream.

But somewhere here I did become lucid. As soon as I did I found an exit and flew out.

My first thought was that I hadn't planned ahead, and I wasn't sure what I wanted to do with this lucid. 

Then I remembered that I had been longing to fly in my real life. That the best thing I could possibly do was to just fly and to really appreciate the feeling of flying. So I flew out over some trees. I remember feeling how the wind felt on my face. I also tried to notice how I felt the movement of my body as I went up and down. I did this for a while before I finally lost lucidity.




And here is the really cool news....

I had another lucid dream when I took a nap this afternoon. I haven't taken this long or hard of a nap in a long time. But I really seemed to need this.

And what's funny, I seem to be really open to the power of suggestion. Moonbeam and I were just talking about eating...lucid eating...

And then I have this dream:

*Lucid Binge Eating Nap Dream:*

My dream memory starts while I was eating. I had this very large bowl in front of me that was filled with all kinds of bad-for-me food. I remember chips and cookies and candy.

At some point I become lucid. As soon as I did, I got really excited as I saw the huge bowl of food in front of me that I could now eat without consequence. I was afraid that my excitment would wake me up. So I chanted a few times, "I won't wake up until I have eaten this food. I won't wake up until I have eaten this food."

I started to feel more stable. So I began to grab handfulls of food and start eating it as fast as I could. I ate chips, cookies. I remember there was one of those orange marshmallow peanuts there. I shoved it into my mouth trying to notice if the flavor was like the real ones. The lavor was the same but not as strong as the real life food...sort of diluted. I then saw some hard candies. I popped them into my mouth and chewed them up.

At some point I saw Jeff. He was carrying a thing that looked half way between a sandwich and a sweet roll. I had a lot of red jelly. I took it from him and started to eat it. For a second I wondered if he had wanted it. Then I realized that the reason I was able to eat it in the first place was becasue this was a dream. And if this was a dream, no one would miss it. 

After I ate the jelly roll, I found a refridgerator. I opened it up looking for more food.

But at some point I lost lucidity....


Wow...what a dream.... ::D: .

----------


## Twoshadows

*Lucid Dream:

*I was with a group of people. We were all talking to each other. I remember DV member *CoLd BlooDed* was there. At one point he asked me a question, something to the effect of "What do you like to do?"

I remember he was wearing a dark green sweatshirt with the hood pulled up. I went closer to him and pulled back the hood from his ear a little and whispered (for dramatic effect, maybe?) "I like to lucid dream."

Obviously in this dream I didn't think *CB* knew anything about lucid dreaming, because I then went on to explain just what lucid dreaming was. And then, to stress the point of how cool lucid dreaming was, I then flew a little in the air and asked, "Wouldn't you like to be able to do this?" I then told him that I would help teach him how to do it. I took his hand and helped him float in the air. At this point we were in the dining room of my old LA house. I helped him float to the ceiling, and then out the back door.

As crazy as it seems, I still was not lucid at this point.

*CB* told me that he was going to be leaving town and was going to be gone for several weeks. Then he said, "So I really need to learn how to do this so we can see each other in our dreams." This seemed to make perfect sense.

We then practiced flying up into the air. At first we moved so slowly. I was having difficulty getting up very high . So we flew around the backyard a bit.

Then the girl that lived next door while I was growing up came over. IRL she was three years younger than I was. In this dream she was about 7 years old. She starts talking to me about how this cable was broken and how upset she was about this. I was feeling frustrated because I did not want this interruption.

This gets fuzzy here.

The next thing I remember is that we are now inside again. I tell *CB*, "Let's try this again." And we flew back to the dining room.

I believe it is at this point that I finally become lucid. I don't know what happened to *CB* because I never saw him again in this dream.

But I do suddenly remember that I really should be trying some *Lucid Tasks*. I remember thinking for a moment, trying to remember what they were. I then flew into the other room which was a kitchen. There is a TV set on the counter. It's on and I start watching it. Then it hits me, "This is it! I need to remember this." I sat there watching and trying to remember all the details. But all I remember at this point is that it was some kind of News Talk Show. There were three people discussing the subject, which I believe was "problems youth have in today's society". Two of them were women and one was a man. The only one I remember any detail on was one of the women who was young, beautiful and black. She had long hair that was braided into hundreds of little braids.

After watching the TV as long as I felt necessary, I flew outside. I started looking for holes on the ground. I couldn't remember at first what it was that I was looking for but I knew it had to do with holes. Then I remembered--I was supposed to go into a rabbit hole. The ground below me was covered in little holes that were big enough for little mice or gophers. I didn't think any of them would work. 

Then I looked over into the neighbor's yard, and under their apricot tree was a large hole. It looked big enough for a rabbit. The hole was divided into two sections. One had a long roll of chicken wire going down into it. I didn't think that I could fit in the center of that roll. So I chose to try the other hole. It was more open. I saw that it went directly under the tree and through to the other side. I dove down inside. I could see roots from the apricot tree poking out into the hole. I had a camera with me and started taking pictures of the inside of the hole. For some reason I thought that I could document the experience better by doing that.

I went all the way through the hole and back out the other side. I then wanted to document the experience one step further. I pulled out a notebook and started sketching the tree. 

At some point here I lost lucidity. I went on to two more dreams that I may write up later.

----------


## Twoshadows

*A nap LD.

*It started with me walking down the street (N.N.) I suddenly felt really tired so I climbed onto a truck that they were using to do road work and went to sleep.

I "awoke" to find that they were loading all the trucks onto bigger trucks to haul away. I was so embarrassed to be caught sleeping on their equipment. I slowly got up and snuck away even though I knew they were watching.

I walked toward the edge of town. Suddenly I had this floating thing with me. I have had these floating things with me before in dreams. Usually I wrap both of my arms around them and let it carry me up into the air.

This time I decided to do a handstand on it. This one was shaped like a bar about 18 inches long. I found it quite easy to do a handstand. It reminded me of how it feels to do handstands under water.

So while gripping on to it upside down I let it take me off the edge and out over the desert. I then had fun for a moment playing with the land below--first making it appear close, then making it appear very far, like I was way up in the sky.

Doing this, suddenly made me lucid.

I thought again about the *Tasks*. I knew I had this one last chance to find a rabbit. I didn't think it could be too hard. I hadalways had pretty good luck looking for things to appear, then finding them.

I was then in a backyard. I looked around. I saw a place that used to be a flowerbed against the garage. There in the dirt I saw some fluff. I went closer and saw that it was *two bunnies*. They were both quite small. One was tan and the other a mottled grey. 

I picked up the grey one. It was incredibly soft. I don't think I have ever felt anything as soft as that bunny in my whole life. I held it close to my face and rubbed my lips and cheeks against it.

I then looked around for *holes*. I saw some really tiny ones that looked about wide enough for me to stick my little finger in. I then decided to take control and just make one big enough.

At that thought it was a lot bigger. The entrance was filled with what looked like dryer lint. I started pulling large quantities of this out. When it was finally cleared I, still holding the bunny, went in. I felt that as long as I had the bunny with me that should count as "following" it.

I followed the tunnel for a couple yards, then it opened out. I could see that I had crawled into the crawl space under that garage.

I set the rabbit down and looked around. There wasn't much here. But I did see a box near one wall. I was curious. I opened the *box* and to my delight found that it was full of fossils--the *little fish fossils*. I knew that this box had been left by the previous owners, and that now I could have them (I must have been less lucid when I thought this). I pulled out fossil after fossil and and started laying them down on the ground so I could see the fish. Some were broken, but some were in really nice shape. I then decided to just grab the box and take it out with me, and that I would look at the rest when I got out.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*July 4th 2008*

*Lucid Dream:

*I was in a new house that was supposed to be in Flagstaff AZ. A lot of things happen here, but one thing that I remember is suddenly worrying that I have never watered my front lawn yet, and I was so worried that it would be dead. I went outside to look and find that it is very green and nice. While I am out there, the sprinklers go on. and I'm greatful that they are automatic and that that's what kept the grass alive.

At some point in the dream I gradually become aware that I am dreaming. This is not a sudden thing. I almost don't so anything about it. But then I realize what this means. I think of all the possibiliteis of what I could do.

The first thing I decide that I want to do is to finally try the *hand RC*..._while in a dream_. I have always done this in real life and never in a dream. So at this point I feel that it would be wise to actually try this out while in a dream so I know the difference of how this feels when I do this awake and when I do it in a dream.

I point the finger on my right hand and press it into the palm of my left hand. At first there seems to be no difference between this and when I do it IRL. Then I look at the back of my left hand. I can see a place start bulging out where I am pressing my finger. I press harder. The skin on the back on my left hand turns white as it it now sticking out about and inch. I wonder if I can actually get it to break the skin. I push harder. Finally my finger appears and I can see the details of my fingernail. There is no pain, only the feeling of pressure.

I pull it back out and do it again. The results are similar, but it breaks through the skin faster this time. By the third time the finger comes through fairly quickly. At this point I'm satisflied and feel that I know what the finger RC feels like now.

I then decide I want to try the DV Task of the Month. I try to remember what it is. Then I remember. It has something to do with *eating pizza*. I look around. I'm still in the kitchen. I open the fridge and see a frozen pizza. I pull out the box and open it. Since it was in the fridge and not the freezer, it's very soft and tears easily. As I hold the cold piece of pizza, I notice that in my other hand I have a slice of hot pizza. I first take a bite of the hot pizza. I enjoy the taste and then decide to compare flavors. I then take a bite of the cold pizza. It has a different pizza flavor, but it still good in spite of being cold.

As I am chewing, I suddenly have doubts that this was the Task. I then remember that someone had used eating pizza as an example task (not true IRL). So I tried to think again about what the real task was. Finally it comes to me. I'm supposed to* shoot fireworks out of my hand*. I look out the door. It's daylight outside. Since I'm indoors, I decide that I will just stay there and give it a try.

I look down at my right hand as I point my first finger out towards that other side of the room. I wonder how hard this will be. I concentrate. At first nothing happens, and I'm disappointed that I'm not able to do this. But then I think about all the other things that I have been able to do in LDs and I gain confidence. I point my finger out again and concentrate. Finally a spray of sparks comes out of the end of my finger. The sparks look a lot like the kind that come out of the fountain fireworks you buy at the fireworks stands. The colors are mostly red and gold. They shoot out in a jet all the way across the room.

I stop and try it again. Another stream of lights comes out from my fingertip. I notice as I do it that my finger tip is getting hot, but not so hot that I'm in pain, but the sensation of heat was very real. I look at my fingertip and notice that my fingernail is glowing red from the heat.

I don't remember what happens after this point. I think I have a FA and try to write it down. Finally I wake up for real and write down notes.


Here is a picture I took on the 4th that looked like the firework I shot out of my finger--except the colors were different. This is turned on its side to look like it did in the dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

Before bed I was lamenting the fact that it had been a little while since my wonderful LD streak. So I took 100mg of B6 and 3mg of melatonin and went to bed.

I woke up (naturally) at about 5:30. I stayed awake for about a half hour without getting out of bed. Then I let myself drift off to sleep hoping that I could have a lucid dream.

*Lucid Dream:*


I don't remember how this one began. I don't even remember how I became lucid. My memory of the dream starts with being at my mom's house. I had just become lucid and I was walking up the driveway toward the dirt road out front.

I noticed that the hose had a sprinkler attatched and that the water was sprinkling all over the road. As I saw this I realized that I had never gone through sprinklers in a lucid dream before. I decided to see what it felt like. I walked into the spray expecting the water to feel colder than it felt. I jumped back and forth for a bit. Then I started flying and doing flips through the water. For some reason the water felt colder if I moved faster through it. When I would stand still and let the water fall on me, it couldn't feel it as strongly.

Then I looked down and saw what I was wearing. I didn't have a shirt on, but I was wearing my white bra. I don't know why I feel the need to do this in all my LDs, but I decided to strip down. I didn't take the bra off all the way, just enough. 

I then looked over and saw two other girls in the sprinklers. They were both wearing bras too.

I then decided that I was done with the sprinklers and that needed to do somethign else with this dream. I flew up the road toward the top of the hill that overlooks the freeway. I tried to be aware of my flyign sicne lately in real life I have been thinking about flying and imagining the sensations. I noticed that I was flying swimming style (breaststroke). I could feel the wind on my face. But the groundmoving under me looked strange...not real enough.

I got to the point where the road turns the corner and goes parallel to the freeway. As I turned I saw a whole bunch of peopel on the road. I could see that they were police. it looke dlike there was a big drug bust. There were bags anf thing lined out on the road by the cars.

I suddenly felt the need for attention. I called out ot the police, "Do you need any help?"

No one even looked at me.

So I called out again. This time a few people looked up. I decided I needed to do something to really get their attention. I ran toward the chainlink fence that separates the dirt road from the freeway. (The road is quite a bit higher.)

I yelled out, "Watch me!" 

And I jumped up on the top of the fence and balanced there for a dramatic moment, then threw myself over the edge down toward the freeway. After falling a short distance I took off flying over and across the freeway.

Even though I couldn't see them, I knew people were watching me. It didn't matter if they were only DCs--it just seemed important to me at this moment to be able to show off like this.

I got to theother side and saw some powerlines. I was going ot go over them, but the closer I got he more wires there seemed to be, making it impossible to go over.

I couldn't believe I was having this "beginner LDer" problem. I was determined not to let it beat me. As I got close, I suddenly swooped down and got under them and made it to the other side.

Once onthe other side I realized that I really only wanted to go back, so I could see the people again to see how impressed they were with my flying over the freeway.

I got back under the lines and flew back about half way. All the police and other people were standing byt the fence. As they saw me coming they all started to clap.

I felt satisfied...and the dream ended.

I didn't wake up. I went onto other dreams having to do with hiking, interesting pit toilets in the moutains, too windy to use, the suddenly having the bathrooms be in my older sister's house, something having to do with a big magnet, and a guy playing the most beautiful song on the piano. I thought I recognized the song as a theme to something. It didn't look too difficult to learn. I decided that I would look it up on youtube and see if I could find someone who was teaching how to play that song.

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm so behind now. 

I'll start with my two short LDs.

LD1:

I don't remember how I got lucid or what I was doing before.

I was at the edge of this *very high cliff*. I wanted to fly out and really appreciate the fact that I was able to just jump off the edge of a cliff and fly.

I suddenly got nervous and made myself *hover* before I went over the edge. I remember looking way down at the river below (it was a bit like the grand canyon).

I was going very slow and felt a liitle frustrated about that. But then I remembered recently answering a post about getting to *outer space*. I decided to practice the technique that I shared. This was the "changing scenery nto get to space" technique.

So as I flew I just imagined myself flying through the stars. It didn't take long before I saw that I actually was flying through the stars. I watched the stars pass me (it felt more like they were passing me than I was passing them). I then remembered the DV task of visiting all the *planets*. I still hadn't been able to get to a planet.

I started wishing for planets to show up so I could land on one. I didn't care what the planet looked like. I figured I could just call it what I wanted anyway. I wasn't really sure what each planet looked like up close anyway. The planet Neptune kept coming to mind, so I figured the planet that showed up would be my version of Neptune.

I started seeing fuzzy object pass me. I figured they were planets. But I couldn't get them to slow down so I could find out for sure.I finally lost lucidity.


*LD2:*

I'm going to have to rely totally on my notes for this one. I barely remember it.

I was going down a hill. SOme bad guy in a white suit.

Aaaa...my notes say "wanted to mess with.........(can't read word).

Started hurting me. So I just got away.

----------


## Delilah

I had a lucid dream last night where I tried to get into outer space. I ended up flying through the sky and appearing back on the ground though. Lucky you, though, you actually got to go to space!

----------


## Twoshadows

> I had a lucid dream last night where I tried to get into outer space. I ended up flying through the sky and appearing back on the ground though. Lucky you, though, you actually got to go to space!



Thanks. Good luck--if you persist, you'll get there. I'm still working on making my outer space experiences more eventful. With practice we'll both make great progress.


*8-22-08*

*Lucid dream:


*I started out watching these *helicopters* all coming into town. I had never seen so many helicopters all together, so I was curious. There were at least twelve, and they were light helicopters--not military. They entered inside this building that had this huge open area in the middle (like a stadium). The helicopters stopped and hovered and men started to rappel out of them. I realized that they were doing some kind of practice drill. I watched them until they left. I then ran to the window to see them fly off. I noticed they were joined by a what looked like a flying car. I thought that was funny that someone had designed something that looked like the flying car from Harry Potter. Then I noticed that that there were kayaks out there. I thought it was funny that the kayaks were on the same level as the flying things (but _that_ didn't trigger lucidity. In fact, I think I even thought about how this _wasn't_ a dream).

It wasn't until I walked away and looked down and *noticed that I wasn't wearing a shirt...or bra*, that it finally hit me that I was in a dream.

[I am sooooo glad that that dream sign finally triggered lucidity...so often I miss it completely and come up with some logical reason that I'm half naked.)

The first thing that I did was to take off *flying*. I love to fly so much that I can't miss the opportunity. So I flew high into the sky--about as high as I have ever been--and then just let myself *free fall*. I felt the wind rush past me. It was such an exhilerating wonderful feeling that when I landed (softly) on the ground I made myself do it again. This time I didn't want to waste the time flying up. So I just changed the scenery so that I was up extremely high in the sky again. I was so high I could see the curvature of the Earth. Then I let myself fall again. I suddenly knew why people liked to skydive so much. There is no other feeling like being able to fall like this. I was stretched flat on my stomach and holding my arms out where the wind pushed them upward. I did this several times, loving every second of it.


Then I remembered that I really wanted to try to *breathe fire*.

I was now inside this room. There was s little girl sitting on the floor and and older man at the far side. I took a deep breath and blew out. Nothing. I did it again. Nothing. I tried a third time, and again, nothing happened. I then remembered how joshbotch had success "spitting" fire. I tried doing that, but nothing happened. I felt discouraged. I wondered if this was beyond my ability. Then I reminded myself how it was when I first tried to make fireworks come out of my fingers. I had had the same problem. I wondered if I should do the fireworks one again to help my self confidence. But then I decided that I could breath fire if I really truly believed that I could do it.

So I tried again. This time I opened my mouth a little wider and made the air coming out of it as hot as I could, and I breathed out all of my air, making a little "hhhhhhh" sound at the end. At the very end of that breath I suddenly saw orange flames. I drew in another breath and tried the same thing again. This time I was able to create more flames. The flames extended out from my face about 12 inches. 

I tried it again. This time I reached out my hand and put my fingers in the flame. I could feel the heat, but it was not painful. I did it several times while putting my hand into the flame. I was very fascinated with the way it felt. 

I then tried to make the flames go further. This time I got them to go out 18 inches or so. I knew that if I kept trying that I would be able to make them go further and further. 

But I decided that I wanted to try something different. I wanted to see if the flames were real enough to catch something on fire. I looked down to where the little girl was playing on the floor. Next to her was an old empty cardboard box. I leaned down a started blowing flames on the box. After a couple of breaths I noticed the edges of the box start to turn black and finally I saw the orange flames spread along one side of the box. I felt very satisfied.

I then saw the old man sitting across the room. I decided to go up to him and ask him what he thought about what I could do. I walked over and started to ask him to watch me. But he interrupted and told me he had already been watching me.

I then *looked at my hand* and saw that my fingers looked normal except for my fourth finger on my right hand. It split at the middle knuckle and had two finger tips come out from it. I realized that that was very typical of what I had seen in previous dreams.

I don't remember the transition. But I was suddenly in another room next to a window. I remembered that I had wanted to see what it was like to *crash through a window*. So I took a running dive at the window and felt the glass break as I broke through. It was easy to break though and not painful at all, though I heard the noise of the glass breaking and felt the slight barrier of the glass. 

Once outside I flew along the street, just a few feet above the ground. I looked around seeing that all the colors were extremely vivid. I then noticed that the sun was setting casting a pinkish glow on everything.

At this point I woke up.
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

When I woke up early this morning I didn't remember any dreams. I had a chance, though, to do a WBTB. As I laid back in bed I had 40 mintues to go to sleep and dream before I had to get back up. I thought about trying a WILD, but I knew that it would increase the chance of not getting back to sleep at all. I knew that I had pretty good luck at drifting off and becoming lucid not too far into the dream.

I had decided that if I got lucid I would try three things. First, do dream flips. Second, I would try to find a character from my story. Third, I would try to jump from rooftop to rooftop.


*Lucid dream:*


My first memory in the dream was free falling. I was with two cartoon character (more realistic ones). One was a lady and the other a younger girl. We were in a city and falling down toward the ground. I must have been remembering how much fun it was in the last LD, because this was very similar. Though I wasn't lucid, it was a very familiar experience. It is a wonderfully good feeling rush.

I don't know what triggered lucidty, but when I realized I was dreaming I was in an apartment building. I was standing in the kitchen. I immediately remembered that I wanted to do the flips. So *I started jumping in the air and flipping*. I tried to really pay attention to what it was like. I remember seeing the room spin in my vision. I don't remember ever noticing what it looked like before--I had just noticed how good they felt. I started with back flips, then switched to front flips. For the last one I noticed I got too close to the wall. I was afraid that I would bump right into it. But then I decided that since this was just a dream that I didn't actually have to bump into anything if I didn't want to. I completed the flip and saw that the wall was further away that in had been.

When I felt I had done enough I decided to walk into the next room to see if I could find the story character that I was looking for. It was a bedroom. The bed was half unmade and had white covers. And it was empty. I looked around the room and saw no one. There was a window. I walked to it and looked out. I was high above the ground--at least twenty stories up. The window swung open sideways, and I leaned out. I decided to go out. As I was sliding myself through the opening, I suddenly wondered if I was actually dreaming because this felt too real. But part of me knew that if this was real life I never would have gotten this far since I get nervous being really high like this. I continued to let myself slip over the edge. I fell breifly before starting to fly. I flew out and above the city for a little while. Then I swooped down and landed in a plaza area.

A man with long (to the middle of his back) blond hair came up to me. He was excited to see some one who could fly. He told me that he also knew how to fly and asked if he could come with me. I said, "Sure."

At the edge of the plaza there was a large drop off, as if the city were build on two levels and we had been on the upper level. As we went over the edge, I looked over and saw that the guy could indeed fly too. I was glad.

We flew over what looked like a zoo. The man pointed down and pointed out that the animals had escaped. He thought that since we had these cool special abilities that we should help try to get them in. I wasn't sure that I wanted to take the time in my LD to do something like that. But I decided that it might be an adventure.

I landed and saw a young black jaguar. I picked it up and started carrying it to one of the buildings. Pretty soon the jaguar's claws were really poking into my neck. I decided that I didn't want to do this anymore. I set it down and another girl came and picked it up. I looked around for the other guy and couldn't find him. So I decided to go on to another challenge.

I remembered that I had wanted to *jump from rooftop to rooftop*. There were buildings around. None were very tall buildings (maybe two story), but I wanted to try anyway. I flew up and landed on the first roof. I ran along the top of the roof to the end. I could see the next building maybe 30 yards away. I got the the edge of the roof and pushed off. I wasn't sure what was going to happen. I knew I could fly, but I was purposely trying not to fly, but just to jump. I easily landed on the next roof. I ran and pushed off again to the next building. The buildings were in a large semi circle (about 8 buildings). I ran and jumped until I came to the end, and then I jumped to the ground. I really enjoyed the experience. I especially liked the feeling of pushing off. I realized this was something I would have to do again and again.


I was about to think of something else to do when I woke up. I looked at the clock and it was 16 minutes past the last time I had looked at it before I had fallen asleep. I tried to go back to sleep since I had a little time left, but never managed to dream again.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

I did have a lucid dream a couple of days ago. I'm glad I wrote it down, because I wouldn't have remembered as much.

*8-28-08?*

*Lucid dream:*

I got off of a bus. The sidewalk was soft like a big matress. I remember doing summersaults and flips as I moved along toward my destination.

I was looking for a shop where I could use the restroom, but I couldn't find one.

Next to the sidewalk was a canal where there were kayaks. I decided I wanted to go kayaking. I saw a kayak with a paddle. I reached for the paddle. but ended up dropping it in the water.

I decided that I would just fly. As soon as I was  in the air I realized I was dreaming. I thanked myself for being so aware. I hoped that this meant that flying would now always trigger lucidity. As I flew I thought about what task I wanted to accomplish. The only thing that popped into my head was one of the tasks that I thought was on MM which was talk to an animal...or something like that.

I ended up in a building. I was in the corner of a room. I looked around and couldn't see any animals. But I knew if I just kept looking with the expectation that I would find some, then they would appear.

I turned around and saw that the room was now filled with *cats*. I went to a group of them that were eating. I asked them to talk to me. But they kept eating. I saw an especially *cute orange tabby*. It was making a mess with its food.

I told it, "You need to talk to me. Say......um....'I'm sorry for making a mess.' ".

It looked up at me with big green eyes and said, "Sorry...."

I wanted it to talk some more, but I felt myself slip out of the dream. As I felt myself slip, I told myself that I was probably going to just have a FA, so I would just need to remember that and become lucid again.But when I woke up I felt myself in bed, so I figured that I was really awake.

In retrospect, I believe it actually was an FA.

So I need to really pay attention so I can stretch my LDs out.

----------


## Twoshadows

*9-6-08?*

*Lucid Dream:*I'm trying to read my very messy notes here.

I was lucid and flying. I was trying to fly up and through the clouds. I kept flying through the clouds but never managed to break through the other side which was the goal.

I also had a point where I was trying to fly up and had the typical "powerline" experience. I couldn't believe I was having problems with this again.
I also remember at some point in this dream I had flown to the top of a really high building. I walked to the edge. I told myself that I knew 100% that I was dreaming, yet it still made me nervous to walk to the edge. I usually fall off building backwards (by choice) but this time I decided to be brave and look straight down as I leaned off the edge.

I don't remember what the fall was like, but I remember feeling disappointed. I ended up back at the top of the building and this time I let myself fall backwards like I had wanted to do. I enjoyed the feeling as I fell. I fell and kept falling long after I should have hit bottom. I remembered this from past Lds, and told myself I could fall as long as I wanted--there was no reason I had to hit the bottom if I didn't want to. I was falling between to very tall buildings and I remember watching the buildings pass me as I stared up at them (I was laying on my back as I fell). I also remember passing a bridge that connected the two buildings, and watching theat disappear above me as I continued to fall.

The next thing I remember is seeing Ed. I remember wondering what it would be like to kiss him (I guess I had forgotten that I had kissed him in real life a long time ago). I leaned in and started to kiss him. But he had gum in his mouth. And then I found that I also had gum in my mouth. It turned me off to kissing so I stopped trying.

I then remember finding Jeff and asking him if he wanted to fly with me. I think I woke up not long after that.

----------


## Twoshadows

*9-16-08*

*Lucid Dream:

*I can't remember at what point I got lucid. I remember something about *Ninja* and how he made these *cookies*. They were yellow rectangular snicker doodles. And I wanted one. I had one in my hand, but before I could put it into my mouth I started to wake up.

I must have been somewhat lucid at this point because as I lay there trying not to wake up, my mind thought it remembered something that *pj* had written about concerning *False Awakenings*. I thought it had something to do with rolling out of bed and falling, but because you weren't really awake you wouldn't hit the floor, but then be able to fly and continue the dream.

In retrospect, I know realize that this is something my mind made up, but in the dream I really thought *pj* had come up with this idea. [Please correct me if this_ is_ really something I read here on this board.]

So I rolled out of bed, and sure enough, I started falling and not hitting the floor so I then started to fly. It had worked out perfectly. I suppose it is a pretty cool technique that I hope will work again for me.

I started *flying over these tall trees* in a neighborhood. I was having trouble with control. I could fly straight, but couldn't change direction quickly.

Finally I came to these really huge white barked trees that were supposedly on my street. I decided that I wanted to *impress my neighbors* so I flew to the place where the branches came out from the trunks which were at least twenty feel above the ground. I swung around on the branches for a while before dropping down to the ground.

There is a place here that gets fuzzy.

I think the next thing that happened is that I had climbed a telephone/power pole. On the pole was a little door. I opened it up and there were *cookies*. I stuffed thatm in my mouth. My friends, the Johnsons had supposedly made them. I think I saw MJ standing on the ground below.


Then I was in what was supposed to be my house. I went to the fridge and opened the door. I wanted to *eat more cookies*. I didn't see any, but I knew that I was capable to creating them. I shut the door and opened it again. There was now a stack on cookies. They were about 4 inches across and flat like pancakes. I picked up the stack and shoved the cookies all in my mouth in one huge bite. I chewed while I created another stack of cookies. I shoved them all in my mouth too. I did this seveal times. The cookies were soft and had chocolate chips. I binged and binged and couldn't seem to get enough.

Finally I stopped myself and thought about *the tasks*. Because this was an accidental DILD and not preplanned, I had not read over the tasks or thought about them . I tried to remember what they were. Finally my mind thought it knew what one was. I looked at my couch and saw a place where ketchup had spilled and had dried. I knew the task had to do with *removing spots off furniture.* I stared at the spot and concentrated. The spot of ketchup started to move. I could see it start to lift up off the couch. The place underneith was completely clean. I was proud of myself for being able to do that so nicely.

I then tried to think of another task. I couldn't remember what it was. I felt frustrated that I hadn't checked on what the tasks were. I laid down on the couch. Then suddenly I remembered the picture on the badge of the DV advanced task with the two people facing away from each other. I knew it had something to do with *splitting my consciousness*. I had no idea how to do it. I wasn't even going to attempt that one since it seemed weird to me. But since it was the only thing I remembered to do at this moment I decided to give it a try. I decided that part of me would stay right here on this couch, while part of me went somewhere else. I concentrated on this thought for a while, and nothing seemed to be happening. Then I noticed that I was aware of two things. I could feel my body still on the couch staring ahead. But another part of me was standing in the large room watching people on a stage. I watched them for a while until I finally woke up and decided to write the LD down.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*9-2?-08*

Okay. I think I'll finally try to write up that *short LD* I had last week.


*Lucid dream:*

I became lucid while I was with Marie. I started flying with her. We flew over a fence. I then realized that I wanted to try to turn myself into an animal. I had thought about this ahead of time. I decided that I would try to turn into a* cheetah*. The reason for this was because when I play World of Warcraft, my character is a druid that can change into a cheetah. And I am used to making that change and seeing what I look like when I run around like that.

So I got down on all fours and tried to run, imagining myself a cheetah. But I felt so slow and clumsy. I tired for a fairly short time and gave up and flew again.

I had trouble flying in this dream too. I couldn't get any higher than the trees.

Since I couldn't fly high, I decided to try to make the change again. This time I imagined having *owl* wings. I looked out at my hands and kept willing them to change.

But before anything could happen my alarm woke me up.

So you can see why I wasn't in any hurry to write this frustrating dream up.

----------


## Twoshadows

*10-4-08*

*Lucid Dream:*

This was a *WBTB*. I can't remember how this dream started. It was long and complex. I had given birth to a baby. Within a week's time the baby had grown to the size of a 3-4 year old (In retrospect I see that I probably got this from a book I recently read). The baby was a girl and I called her Vickie. She had long brown curls and I loved her more than anything. I remember worrying about how I was going to explain to people that this little girl was the same baby they had seen me pregnant with a week ago. Vickie and I would have long conversations. She was really intelligent.

Anyway, at some point this did trigger lucidity.

I became lucid indoors and wanted to get outdoors. I took off flying. I was going super slow. I decided to pretend that there were rockets coming out the ends of my feet. I could feel the hum of the rockets and felt the pressure on the bottoms of my feet, but I didn't seem to be going much faster.

I did finally get outside. I decided I needed to get started on some of the *tasks*. I have been trying to keep track of about 5 tasks that I need to do. The first one that came to me was to *talk with an animal*. I looked over and saw a lady sitting at the edge of a pool with two dogs. One was a poodle that was standing on its hind legs. This one seemed like a good one to interact with. I leaned over and said "hi" and asked what her name was. She told me that it was "Pork Dresser" I thought that was a really strange name. But I looked at the shirt she was wearing and saw that it had a picture of Miss Piggy on it and I thought that it kind of made sense. She continued to talk to me and she said something about being really old. I asked her how old she was and she told me "Sixteen".

There was another dog nearby. I also got it to talk. I don't remember much of that conversation other than this dog was much younger.

I got distracted because I then saw Vickie coming down some stairs. She had turned and was coming down backwards like little kids do. I told the lady with the dogs a little about my situation with Vickie (must have been a less lucid moment). I then helped Vickie down the stairs and then went to complete another task.

I then remembered the *"Converse with a Jack-O-Lantern"* one. I was back indoors. I saw some shelves that had three plastic jack-o-lanterns on it. They were the kind that kids take trick-or-treating that are filled with candy. I decided that they would do.

I looked at the nearest one and said, "Hi". Suddenly its face starts to move and I can see its black mouth move as it says, "Hi, how are you?" in kind of a deep New York accent. I answered "fine." I then looked at the second two jack-o-lanters and said "hello" to them. They, too, come alive and start talking. They had similar deep men's voices with New York accents. Before I have time to start a conversation, they all start talking. They start poking fun at each other and taking bets on who will be the first to get sick of trick-or-treating this year.

This was all done in the style of a comedy act. And occasionally they would look out at me to make sure that I was entertained. I wish I remembered the exact wording, but it was funny. And I remember thinking that I hadn't expected this kind of thing at all. I was actually quite pleased that my jack-o-lanterns had performed so well for me.

At this point I decided to try another task. I decided I wanted to ty to *change my age*. I was in a room with toys , so I decided I wanted to be a kid. I concentrated on becoming smaller. I did notice that I was becoming lower the the ground.

The next thing that I know is that I see a floating green ball. I forget my task as I am distracted and fascinated by the ball. I try to let it land in my hand. Then I try to make it float again. I play this game for quite a while before I finally lose lucidity.

I think I go back to the Vickie part of the dream again.
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## apachama

Interesting dream. Though I'm somewhat more interested by the adult-child relationship dynamic. I had a dream god-son once and I found it interesting to talk to him because while he was intelligent the ideas he had were ones I found well thought out but naive.

----------


## Twoshadows

Updating....

*10-15-08*

I was in a room. These girls were all working of these projects involving weaving. Some were rugs. Some where....well, I actually don't know. They had edges that were made from carved bamboo slices.

At some point I became lucid. I tried to remember what to do. Finally I remembered to tell other dream characters that this was a dream. So I call out to get their attention and say, "*Hey everyone--this is a lucid dream!*"

They all stared at me with blank looks on their faces as if they had no idea what I just said, as if I had been speaking a foreign language. 

So I say it again. I turn around and look at the group of girls standing behind me hoping for a better reaction. But I still just got that blank look.

I'm not sure how this dream ended. I either woke up or just lost lucidity and went on to other dreams. I think it was the latter.

----------


## Twoshadows

*10-16-08*



*Fragment 3 lucid fragment:* taking picture of the moon through the orange autum leaves on a tree. Became lucid. Was disappointed that these pictures would never turn out. Dream over.

----------


## Twoshadows

*10-22-08*

*Dream notes.* 


*Mini LD*

Flying.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Mid November:*

I had two LDs last week. Both short with me only remembering that I like to fly when lucid. And not even doing _that_ well. No thought of any more interesting or complicated tasks.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Late November:*

I have had several *lucid dreams* lately where I have been flying. I think I'm only partly lucid because all I can think of to do is* fly* (I'm not thinking fully like I do in real life or a really good LD).

I don't have very good memories of these dreams, only that something triggers lucidity and I RC by flying. I do remember in one dream I was flying over a beach. In another dream I was flying to the top of this stone henge looking thing. In another I was flying down a street trying to go faster but not having much luck.

I feel like I have been flying so much lately that it seems like I should be able to do it in real life too. Like I'll be looking up at something and suddenly think how easy that should be to get to...how I can just imagine what it would feel like, look like, to fly right up to it. Things look so much closer, more tangible. It's neat and weird. I kind of like it.
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*11-30-08*

I remember the dream starting out rather creepy. I was supposed to visit this little boy. The boy had this skeleton. Well, part of a skeleton. It was just the skull and the spine. It still had some skin on the bones. I saw it in my mind even though I hadn't gotten to where the boy was yet. The more I thought about the skeleton the more freaked out I became, almost to the point of panicking. The thought of having to be in the same room as that skeleton was absolutely horrifying. I didn't know how I could handle it, but yet it was something that I was going to _have_ to do.

At some point I became lucid.

I was in the room with the boy. I wanted to do something significant with my *lucid abilities*. I didn't want to just waste my dream flying and then hardly even remembering it. I wanted to try something--a new lucid skill. The idea of developing my lucid talents really appealed to me.

I looked around for something to give me an idea of what to try. I saw a piece of construction paper on the floor. As I picked it up I coudl see that it must have been one of the boy's art projects from school. It was in rough shape, crinkled with one corner ripped off.

I decided that I would *poke my finger through the paper*. Not ripping a hole through, but just magically sliding my finger through. I put my finger up to the paper and gently pushed. The paper just moved with my finger. I told myself that I could do this. That was was really good at developing lucid talents.

I tried again. This time my finger just slid though the paper. I pulled my finger out. It left a perfectly round hole. I concentrated on that hole and slowly I could see the edge of the circle come in and the circle became smaller until it was finally gone.

I was so impressed with myself. It just looked so cool. I had to do it again. So I stuck my finger through the paper again, pulling it out and then concentrating on making the hole go away. I did this at least five times.

I then looked at the ripped corner. I concentrated again. Slowly the paper stated growing, filling in the missing corner.

When that was finsihed I looked around for something else to mess with. On the floor next to the boy was another art project. This one was a very large figure of a person. It was also made out of paper and very crinkled up. I decided to use my lucid powers to flatten it. I concentrated, starting at the feet and flattened it. It was really cool to watch. When I was finished, it was complelty flat as it it had never been wadded up.

There is a trasition here.

I am outside again. I decide I need to complete a *Task*. The only one that comes to mind is DV's *follow the yellow brick road* one. I decided to go look for one. I was at the edge of a forest and I flew around looking. I flew for what seemed like a long time and finally I found a brick road. It was not yellow. Instead, it was red. I was tired at this point of looking for a yellow brick road, so I decided to just follow this red one. I was hoping to find something very interesting. I followed it into the woods. It went past trees and big boulders and up hills. But nothing unusual came into sight.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 6 (Lucid):

*I was in a backyard I was with a boy who looked about 13 and two young women about 20 years old. I saw that they were tutoring the boy. I realized that this boy had superhero powers that he just learned about. The two women were also super and were helping him learn how to do all the things that he could do. I saw that they were about to teach him how to fly.

At this point I suddenly became lucid. I wanted to take off flying with the three of them. I already knew how to fly. I crouched down into almost a squat ready to spring up and fly into the air.

At that exact moment my stupid alarm went off.

In that split second that I was still in my dream, the sound startled me so much that I fell back onto my butt.

What a graceful ending to a lucid dream cut way too short 

I even had my goals all planned out....<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a total lucid pig out session last night.

I don't remember how the dream even started. All I remember is becoming lucid at a table absolutely full of goodies. I decided to take full advantage of the situation. I started grabbing handful after handful and stuffing it into my mouth. I ate cake, cookies, pie, and my favorite-- a chocolate peanutbutter cheesecake.

I remember grabbing something off the plate of the person sitting next to me knowing that that person was a DC and didn't matter. 

Another thing I noticed was how much could fit into my mouth at once. I was almost able to "inhale" large pieces. Then when my mouth felt full I would just swallow it down. I don't actually remember chewing alot. The food mostly kind of slid down my throat. The flavor was there. I enjoyed everything.

I also remember grabbing a piece of a decorated cake. It was in the shape of a teddybear. I scooped off the head and inhaled it all in. It was a chocolate cake with very creamy--almost pudding like-- vanila creme frosting.


Man, it was all so good.


So yes, if you are curious, I'm still depriving myself very well in real life.

----------


## fragmastr

Nice dreams! I especially thought it was funny when the balding guy pushed u for trying to kiss him.. how rude lmao

One question: Where do you get these lucid dream tasks from? And, what did that goldfish taste like?

----------


## Twoshadows

> Nice dreams! I especially thought it was funny when the balding guy pushed u for trying to kiss him.. how rude lmao
> 
> One question: Where do you get these lucid dream tasks from? And, what did that goldfish taste like?



Hi, fragmastr....thanks!

I'm so sorry I never answered this. I'm sure you have long since found the Tasks. If you haven't they are a sub forum of the Lucid Experiences Section. Good luck with them. 

And the goldfish....It seemed very real. My mind made it taste like what it thought a real goldfish would taste like. I have never tried to compare it to the real thing. The _dream_ fish was unpleasant enough.... :tongue2: 


*Now catching up in Lucid Dreams....*



*December something 2008:*


One of my *lucid dreams*:

Very short memory. All I remember is that I was lucid and flew around with *John Taylor* from *Duran Duran*. He was wearing a white sport jacket and white hat like I think he wore in their video Rio (or maybe that was Simon le Bon?) Anyway, I remember seeing his beautiful smile. 

I even found a picture that looks almost exactly like he did in the dream.


<!-- / message --><!-- sig --> 


Also December something 2008:

*Lucid dream

*I was in a dream when I suddenly felt that dream-like feeling. I tested it by foating and found that I could indeed float. I floated to the door to go outside so I could fly. But before I went out I decided that my last few LDs hadn't been that tactile. I decided that when I grabbed that door knob that I would really feel it and notice how if felt in my hand. 

I reached out and expected the knob to be cool. I was a little disappointed to find that it was the same temperature as my hand and didn't really feel like anything in particular. 

I then had another idea. I remembered how when you rub something against you lips you can feel a lot more detail. So still holding the door knob I knelt down and leaned over and brought my lips to where the doorknob was supposed to be. I didn't feel anything so I leaned further. Still nothing. I pulled back to find that the knob was gone.

Since the door was already opened I flew outside to the street in front of my mom's house. I saw my friend Becky in the road. I landed by her. She was very happy about something and grabbed my shoulders. I remember really feeling that sensation. She told me something which I no longer remember.
Then I had an idea. I decided to ask her about the future (My dream self somehow thinks that if I ask a dream character the future there is more chance if it being true, I don't know why). So I asked her to predict something. She then said like "Pretty soon the planet Mars will be..... " [and she said something that didn't really make sense]. But the meaning to me was that something spectacular was about to happen concerning the planet Mars.

And that's all I remember.



I had one more short LD in December. I'll try to get to that.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

Wow...am I really this behind in posting my lucid dreams here? I really need to catch up.

----------


## Twoshadows

*1-8-09*

*Lucid Dream:

*I was in this room with a friend. It looked like a bank. My friend went to stand in line. I walked to the back of the room to wait. On the way I slipped and fell on the floor. I sat there for a moment, then noticed that I was starting to spin. I found this strange and just let it happen.

I then became lucid. I jumped up and flew over the line of waiting people. In the next room I tried to remember the tasks. I remembered two. One was to *look at a clock*. I looked around the room and saw a digital clock sitting on a cluttered shelf. It said 7:42...or was it 7:34...no, it was 7:47. I really tried to focus and stablize it, but the clock was a blur of numbers that changed everytime I tried to focus. I remembered people saying that time changed, but I hadn't realized that it was quite this unstable. I wondered why that was.

I then remembered that I needed to use my *five senses*. I had already been *seeing and hearing* things, so I decided to focus on *"touch".* I reached out and felt the solidness of a rail in front of me.

I then decided to find something to *taste*. But before I had gone anywhere I realized that I had already been eating. I had a bowl of macaroni and cheese. I could taste the cheesey flavor and feel the peices of partly chewed noodles in my mouth.

I decided to move on to *smell*.

I flew around and saw Jeff. I told him that I needed to find something to smell. I couldn't see anything that would have a smell to it. I then looked at him and asked, "Have you been working out? Maybe you'll smell sweaty?" But as I leaned toward him and couldn't smell anything.

I started flying out of the building. I then saw next to the door a styrofoam container of food that somone had brought back from a restaurant. I openind it and saw leftover green peppers. I knew that they would have a smell. I put my nose right to them and took a big whiff. I could smell a very faint pepper smell. I was disappointed that my dream nose wasn't better. As I pulled my nose back I realized that my nose had touched the peppers and that the peppers had little prickly thorns on them and some of the thorns had stuck in my nose. They were painful to pull out. Jeff thought it was funny that I had let that happen, as if I should have known better than to put my nose up to peppers.

I followed Jeff into the parking lot. He got into a large white pickup truck. I started to get in too. Then I had an idea. I told him to just start driving and not to worry about what I was doing. I then rolled the window down and stood outside the truck and reached in and grabbed the handle above the window. As the truck started to move I was carried away, floating beside the truck. It was a wonderfully exhilerating feeling. I told myself that I would have to remember to try that again in future LD.

Jeff stopped the truck too soon and started talking to someone. I got back in the truck and waited. I saw a baseball glove on the seat. I *ran my fingers over* the soft leather, then picked it up to *smell* it. It had a faint leathery smell. I then started *touching* other parts of the car so I could say that I really did the task thoroughly.

My dream faded and I thought I had woken up. But then I forced myself to relax and drift back into the dream. 

I was now in a building with Marie. There was a bad guy we were having to get away from him. We locked outselves in a bathroom. I felt quite nervous. But then I told Marie that if it got too scary then I would just let myself wake up.
And that's all I remember.

----------


## Twoshadows

*1-26-09*

*Lucid fragment:

*I was laying in bed and looking over at my nightstand and watching this ver large *black widow spider*. It was about 6 inches long. I remember knowing that it was a dream and looking at it closely and thinking something like, "Wow...look at that detail. It's amazing that my mind can come up with that kind of detail. I couldn't draw that in real life--I wouldn't know exactly where to draw in the legs and the cephalothorax --so how can my mind create it so perfectly.

Then I saw two beetles walk across my nightstand. I wondered if the spider would try to catch them. As soon as I thought this the black widow pounced on one of them and started to suck it dry.

I must have been quite lucid or else I would have felt quite creeped out by all of this.

----------


## Twoshadows

*3-11-09*

*Lucid dream:

*I suddenly suspected that I was dreaming. I was in a house. I tried to remember one of the *tasks*. the first thing I thought of was *eating green eggs and ham* (I hope that really was the task--I haven't double checked yet). I rushed into the kitchen of this house (not mine). 

I looked for the green eggs and ham. Often all I have to do is just look, and it is suddenly there. But all I saw was a table with some dirty dishes on it. I looked at the stove. There were some dirty pans. I opened the fridge. I saw a carton of eggs. They were white.

I then realized with a little frustration that I would have to go through the effort of cooking them myself since my brain didn't magically create them for me.

I grabbed one of the dirty pans and took it ot the sink and scrubbed it out. When it was mostly clean, I filled it with water. I then took it to the stove. Then I cracked the egg and dropped it into the hot water. Why I did it this way, I have no idea. I usually eat my eggs boiled or fried/scrambled.

As I watched the egg cook in the boiling water I focused on it really hard willing it to turn green. Finally I could see it change color until it was a nice shade of green. Satisfied I reached in the pan and pulled it out (I obviously didn't notice the heat). I put the egg in my mouth and really tried to notice the flavor. It tasted like one big yolk, but it didn't really have the dry texture of a plain yolk.

After I was done chewing the egg, I started searching again for some ham to eat. But before I could find any I started to wake up.


I willed myself to go back to the dream. 

I was in my old backyard. I thought I was still dreaming. I jumped in the air and found that I could fly. I then decided that I could care less about finding ham--what I wanted to do was fly. I took off into the air and felt like I was flying pretty fast. But whe I looked down I saw that I wasn't moving. I was actually just flying into a very strong wind. I could feel the wind in my face and blowing through my hair. I decided to go the direction of the wind so I could go really fast. I turned around and started flying quite fast. I flew past a flag pole and noticed that the flag was blowing the wrong way.

Finally I landed and I was with some people. I started to lose lucidity again.

But at one point I started climbing up the outside of a building using just my arms. And feeling so proud of myself for being so strong. 

I became lucid again and finished climbing up the wall wanting to show off.

----------


## Twoshadows

*3-16-09*

*Dream 1 (Lucid and DV member):


*I was in this large building. I walked out to this one large level part and saw this huge pool. As I looked in the pool I thought I saw a killer whale. I wanted to take a picture of it so I went to get my camera. When I returned I saw a girl in the huge pool room. The killer whale was out of the water. She was having it do tricks like roller and she was then rubbing it and it was making happy noises. I talked to the girl and she told me how to get it to do the tricks. I had it roll over and it roller all the way across the room. I ran after it and rubbed its "chin". It felt so incredibly smooth. As I rubbed it, the killer whale made deep happy moans. It was really cool.

Then I went out of that room I was a group of people. One of the people had a T Rex with him. I felt angry. I knew that the guy who owned him probably thought it was verysafe. But I also had heard enough stories about wild aminals being kept as pets attacking people.

Suddenly I felt very nervous. I decided to run into the next room which was the center of the bilding and very open. I was afraid that the T Rex was chasing me. I came to a dead end on a balcony overlooking the huge open center of the building.

At that point I suddenly realized that I knew how to fly (I don't think I realized that I was lucid yet--just that I had my lucid abilities). I jumped up on the rail and flew to the center of the building. At the top were all these cords. i grabbed onto one and found that it was stretchy. I swung on it and started flipping around and doing tricks and making up a sort of dance.

I then decided to fly outside. I flew down and ended up out on the courtyard. I then saw *DV member Ame* sitting at a table with several other people that I knew were also DV members. I listenend to their conversation. It seemed that *Ame* had com up with an idea a having a contest to see who could dance the best in their dreams. There was another girl who wanted to criticise everything that Ame came up with. I could see that the conversationwas not going well.

I then spoke up and told of how I had just been "dancing" on the cords in the building. And how that could count as "dancing in dreams"

At that point I was fully aware that I was dreaming. I then remembered that I really needed to eat some ham to get credit of the *"Green eggs and Ham" Task* that I had started in my last LD.

I was now in an alley with my old best friend Marie. I saw a doorway up on the second floor I grabbed her hand and told her that we were going to fly up to the door. She was easy to lift. We flew in the door.

I saw several people I decided that instead of looking for Ham (like I did in the last dream and had no luck with) that I would ask someone to bring me some. I called out that I needed some* ham*, and a guy brought me a *bite-sized hunk*. It was normal colored. I suddenly wasn't sure if the ham needed to be green, or just the eggs. I decided to play it safe and make this ham green. I focused on it until it slowedly turned first white, then green.

I put the piece of ham in my mouth. It tasted just like I remembered ham tasting like. The texture was just right and it had a salty taste. I swallowed it. I felt good that I had been able to get that done do easily.

At that point I was suddenly hit with a wonderful idea. Why stop with ham?? Why not eat something I _really_ wanted to eat. Next me me was a Japanese girl. I asked her if she could bring me some *chocolate*. She left and came back with the tiniest thinest piece of chocolate. I put in on my tongue and let it melt. I could taste a little chocolate flavor.

I saw row of freezers along the wall. I asked the Japanese girl if anyone would care if I ate something out of the freezers. Then immediately I remembered that since this was my dream I could do what I wanted and no one would care.

I opened the freezer in front of me. It was full. I could see a *slice of pie* in from of me. It looked like it was made out of *mint chocolate chip cream*. I grabbed it and stuffed it in my mouth. In two bites I had it all in. It was cold, but not frozen hard. It didn't hurt my teeth by being too cold.

I then looked and saw a few *ice cream sandwiches*. I pulled one out and tore half the wrapper off. I ate the first half in one bite, then I sqeezed the wrapped and the other half just slid out into my mouth. The favor was wonderful. The temperature and texture were also perfect. I thanked my mind that it was all so enjoyable. After eating a few ice cream sandwiches, I saw some *Twinkies*. I unwrapped one and found that it was also cold but not frozen hard, but cool and slightly firm. I ate that in one bite and went to grab another one.

Then I started to lose the dream and everything faded.

----------


## Twoshadows

*4-21-09*

*Lucid Dream:

*I was doing a not-planned-WBTB. I was having trouble going back to sleep. But finally I realized that I was in a room in some industrial type building and knew that I was dreaming. I did what I always do and took off *flying*. I flew through some rooms enjoying the ability to fly, but still not feeling the total freedom of flying outdoors. I thought about the tasks, but couldn't remember them. I then decided to change the scenery to something more interesting.

I don't actually remember what happened at that point. My next memory is of me doing tricks in front of several Dream Characters. I was showing off my great strength (I know this sound silly, but this seems to come naturally for me just like flying. I do this without a lot of thought).

Instead of doing pull ups like I often do I was doing *push ups*. Then I would balance on my two hands and slowly bring my back legs up to a handstand position. The I would slowly bring them back down.

It felt so good that I could do this that I think I got distracted from lucid dreaming and let it fade into a normal dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

*5-17-09*

*Lucid Dream:* 

I was in this big dance hall type place when I became lucid. I don't remember what triggered it. I was watching a fitness competition. I got excited knowing that I was lucid because I would have the ability to do all kinds of fantastic feats of strength. I jumped on the stage area and was about to begin to show off. 

But then I wondered if I should try to do a task. I thought for a second and then decided that the task had been to *draw a picture.* I jumped over to a table and found a piece of paper and a pencil I was curious to try this. I had never drawn anything in an LD before.

The *first thing I drew was a cat*. It was very simple and sloppy, but I didn't notice that at the time, but only in retrospect. I was amazed how real it felt to hold a pencil and how my contol seemd exaclty the same as in real life. I could even feel and hear the lead as it moved on the paper as I drew. 

*Next I drew a face*. Also in retrospect I see that it wasn't something really my style. And it was also not very good. But in the dream I was satisfied that I was succeeding in my effort to draw and thus completing as task (which I have to now be satisfied that it was my _personal_ task because it wasn't any official task). 


There is a transition period here that I don't remember. 

I was with my mom next. *I suddenly thought about how I needed to take advantage of the LD by eating bad things that I can't eat in real life*. I looked around for something good to eat. I didn't see any food. But I was confident that I could find something. I looked over what might have been a kind of booth. On the other side I saw a *plate of cookies*. It was stacked up with large chocolate chip cookies, chocolate cholocate chip cookies and these bar cookies that had white frosting with a reddish drizzle on top. I wasted no time and grabbed stacks of two to three cookies at a time and stuffed them in my mouth. They were a very soft texture. I stuffed them in my mouth until there was hardly room to chew. They tasted fantastic and the soft texture was wonderful.


It seemed like I was distracted at this point. I may have had a false awakening. But at some point I remembered that I was still in a dream and that I could eat more cookies. So I found another plate. This on was filled with mostly bar cookies with different kinds of frosting. I followed the same pattern of cramming in as many as I could unitl I could hardly chew.

Then the same thing happened. I went on to something esle before I remembered again that I was in a dream and which point I found more cookies to gorge myself with.



Haha...I feel like just a pig after I wake up from these dreams. But the good thing is that I use these dream to act out somethig that I would never do in real life. So my physical self never has to worry about the consequences of stuffing myself with all those cookies. And that is a good thing.

----------


## Twoshadows

*5-24-09*

*Lucid Dream:

*I was flying over the city by my Grandparents' house. I was aware that I was going much faster than normal. I then noticed that Jeff was with me holding my hand. I was also talking on the phone to Sherri telling her that this was the best flying lucid dream ever. The wind and motion felt very real and very good.

----------


## Twoshadows

*6-25-09*

I had a* lucid dream* two nights ago.


Here are the key thigns I remember:

I remember I wanted to* walk on my hands*. It reminded me of walking on my hands in a swimming pool.

*I tried to turn into a dragon*. At first all I could see is that my front "feet" were kind of a pink and blue color and had claws. Then I could kind of see my face--like I was seeing out of a mask. I could see my long snout out in front and a little of the shape of my head.

*I flew around* for a while. I had trouble for some reason. I tried picturing rockets coming out of me feet and it helped for a little bit, then I had trouble again.

I was looking at these really cool hissing *cockroach necklaces*. They were carved out of wood and put together so they moved--like those little fish necklaces made out of metal where the tail can move back and forth. I was impressed with the heaviness and quality of the wood/carving. I told my mom who was next to me how much I was bummed out becasue even if I bought one that it would go away as soon as I woke up.

----------


## Twoshadows

*7-10-09*

I've had about 4 LDs since I've last written here. I seem to have less motivation in writing them up. They were pretty interesting though.

Twice I ran around in my LD until I found a guy to take flying with me. You wouldn't belive how hard it was to find a decent guy. And I didn't think I was being overly picky. I just wanted a guy between the age of about 18 and 50 who was average or above average in looks. I had to pass dozens of people each tme before I found the one. The first guy was about 20 and blond. I grabbed his hand and told him that I wanted to show him something and just ran until we took off flying. He was totally impressed and afterwards we kissed for a while. He was an especially good kisser.

The second time I finally found an even nicer looking guy who was in his mid to late twenties. I also grabbed his hand and told him he had to come with me. He gave me this look that told me he was thinking I was offering something a little more intimate. I remember feeling a little smug inside and couldn't wait to show him that what I was going to show him was much better than sex. I finally took off flying with him and I think he was cool with that. Afterwards we kissed a little too. But he wasn't nearly as good as the first guy.

In another LD, I thought I was talking to my mom in real life. I told her that I was drifting into a LD. I couldn't see her. All I saw was the view as I flew and swooped around in the sky. I told her how real it felt and how cool it was that I was still awake enough to talk to her and experience this at the same time. I told her tht if I had a funny look on my face it was because I was letting myself fall and it was very exhilerating.

I had another flying LD that I no longer remember any details.

----------


## Twoshadows

*8-18-09*

*Lucid Dream:

*I forgot to write down this dream I had a few nights ago.

I was with Jim at some kind of amusement park. Everything was miniature, yet people still seemed to be able to get on the rides. At one point I saw a two year old child behind the roller coster, and he seemed to tower over it.

Suddenly I become lucid. I immediately forgot the amusement park. Part of me must have remembered that LD I had a little while back where it was my goal to kiss guys. Out of habit I leaned over to kiss Jim, but right as our lips touched I realized it felt wrong, so I then just took off in the air flying. I remember thinking, "Why would I even want to kiss anyone in an LD when I can fly...this is _way_ better than kissing."

I remember feeling the wind in my hair and that feeling in my stomach as I would swoop down close to the ground before pulling back up and into the sky again. This didn't last too long, maybe a couple of minutes. But it was really nice. At one point I was flying over water, either a lake or ocean.

----------


## Twoshadows

*9-2-09*

Maybe lucid...?

I was watching *Sponge Bob and Patrick* building a castle from cardboard boxes. I knew that they were using their Imaginations. They were taking paper and coloring it like grey colored rock. They placed it on the sides of the boxes. I noticed how the boxes fit together perfectly and no seams showed.

I realized this was possible becasue this was not real. I also knew that because this was not real that I could make an* ice cream cone* appear. I put my finger out in front of me and concentrated. An ice cream cone slowely materialized. I put it into my mouth. It melted and was gone in two bites. I decided that because this wasn't real life that I could eat as many ice cream cones as I wanted. I pointed my finger again and got another cone. I noticed that the ice cream was pink. I tasted it and noticed how real it felt to be eating this ice cream that wasn't real. I finally did it a thrid time. I was impressed with myself as I realized that I ususally wasn't this good at creating things out of thin air and I ususally had to do anther tricks to get these results.

----------


## Twoshadows

*9-9-09*

I was doing a *WBTB.* I was laying there getting really bored and wondering if I should just let myself fall asleep.

The next thing I know I am laying on the floor in my sister's place and I am being *pulled by my feet by something unknown* into the room behind me. I felt really freaked out. I tell myself that this is just part of the WILD expereince and that I should just relax and let myself fully enter the dream. 

I then felt that *humming vibration*. Again, I tell myself that it is just part of the WILD and that it means that things are moving along nicely.

Then* I feel myself being lifted up*. That part freaked me out even more, but I made myself relax and told myself that this part of the process of entering the dream.

I didn't let myself move for a little while because I thought it would wake me up if I accidentally moved my real arms instead of my dream arms. And I wanted to make sure I was fully my dreamself before I tried.

I finally did and *flew* back out of the bedroom and out the front door of what was my mom's house. *It was raining* outside. I remember thinking that I had never flown in the rain before and that this would be a unique experience.

So then I just started *flying around*. The rain felt very real, both nice, yet a little cold and uncomfortable.

I was near my *grandparents' house* at some point. I wasn't aware of any transition. I remember swooping down through what might have been buildings, but then I think they were canyons. Because later *I am flying over Lake Powell* and excited about doing that.


Anyway it wasn't my best LD, but I was really in the mood to fly again. I was telling myself that before bed--how much I really needed to fly. So I did get to do what I wanted. 

Now that I have started up again, I need to focus focus focus. SO I can accomplish many things.
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->__________________

----------


## Twoshadows

*9-21-09*

Oh, and I did have a mini lucid dream last night. I mustn't forget to mention that.

I was walking up onto college campus that was supposed to be my college. I saw people walking toward the large parking lot holding instruments. I thought, "Wow, I remember I used to do that. That's where we would practice our field shows." 

And then as I looked the people seemed out of date. I could see that a lot of them had 80's hair styles and clothes. I started taking a really good look at each of the people that passed me. I started to realize that this wasn't real... that it was just a dream. I was amazed that I was able to see so much detail on each person. And for the remainder of the dream I just people-watched.....thinking how cool that it was that my brain was able to create things so perfectly.

----------


## Twoshadows

*10-05-09*

I had two LDs this morning doing *WBTB*. Mostly flying. Also dream control changing the color of clothing. I'm still good.

----------


## Twoshadows

*10-14-09*

Brief LD yestrday.

Didn't do much except look around and observe. RC was floating.

----------


## Twoshadows

*10-17-09*

Yesterday I had a lucid dream after a WBTB. I just wanted to fly and fly. And now I really don't remember the details. But I do know that that's what I wanted to do, so I can't complain.

Oh yeah, I did have a little problem with powerlines at one point. I remember being afraid of getting shocked.

----------


## Twoshadows

*10-23-09*

Two LDs last night.

In one I was outdoors by a big pool. After I became lucid I decided I wanted to go down the really tall slide and into the water. I ran up the tall ladder and went down. It wasn't as slippery as I wished. I was a little disappointed. But the water felt nice.

Second dream:

Typical lucid binge. Vanilla creme cake with these little chocolate pieces. After I ate the one on the table I created another huge one and totally pigged out.

----------


## Twoshadows

*11-4-09*

*Dream 2 (mini lucid):

*I was going down into this world of *bug people.* I had to pretend that I was one of them. Everyone looked human but lacked emotion. I did okay for a while, then I found out that I was caught on camera smiling. There was a big chase. I briefly became lucid and started to fly. I had some trouble getting high or fast, but it kept me out of the immediate reach of the bug people. I was never lucid enough to change the dream. I just knew that I had the power of flight because it was a dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

*11-25-09*

I had a *lucid dream* last night. I decided I wanted to have one and --blam--I had one.

I was awakened and did a *WBTB*.

*Dream:*

I was looking around in what was supposed to me a (my?) kitchen. I suddenly saw this large brown bird on top of the fridge. At first I thought it was dead, but then I realized that it was making these sad peeping noises.. It was stuck in some ice that had formed on top of the fridge. I went over to it and did something to loosen the ice and free the bird.

At that point I noticed that it was an* owl*. It flew over to where my mom was standing. It was having a little trouble flying. It still had some ice on his lower feathers.

We were on this porch area. I noticed other birds in the area. As I looked closer I saw that they were mostly owls. I had never seen so many owls in one place before. I was fascinated. Harry Potter crossed my mind and I wondered if this was significant to have the owls all out in the daytime like this.

But then I did what I always do in a situation like this. I grabbed my camera. I started taking pictures of all the amazing different kinds of owls. I was able to get some great close ups. I was feeling so great about this.

And then I went and tried looking back at what I had taken. Not a single picture had taken. My camera wasn't working properly. I was suddenly very very upset.

But then this little thought came into my mind. What if this was a dream? I didn't want the owls to be a dream. I thought this was too cool. But as I thought about it more, I was becoming more and more convinced that the owls couldn't be real.

Things faded a bit at this point. I then remember forcing myself into the dream. I didn't have a body at this point, but I made myself feel like I was flying. I imagined what it would be like to fly with my nonexistent arms out in front of me.

That worked. I soon could start seeing my arms appear and my body solidify. and I knew that I was safely in the dream. I was inside a house, so I kind of hopped and flew over to a door and then flew out.

AS I flew I remembered how much fun it was in a previously LD to find a dream character and fly with them. I looked around for someone who looked likethe "right one".

I felw over a lot of kids or very average looking (boring?) people. The I saw a guy with reddish brown hair sitting on a park bench that reminded me of a guy that lives in my neighborhood in real life. I decided that he would be interesting to fly with. So I flew over to him and took him by his arm and said, "Come fly with me".

As soon as I did that I was disappointed in myself. Where was the fun in that? I needed to build up to that point. Start a conversation and ask him things like, "Do you believe in magic?" or something to that effect. Maybe get into an argument about the possiblilities of flying. And then--blam--surprise him.

But no I just took him by the arms and flew. He had no reaction whatsoever. At one point he started slipping from my grip and I told him to put his arm around my neck.

The dream continued with us just flying around. But I remember nothing really interesting. 

Oh well.

But I did get to fly.

And I did get to practice my lucidity skills.

I'll get it better next time.

----------


## Twoshadows

*11-30-09*

I did have a lucid dream last night...and i did do a summersault in the air. So I got the Task done...on the last day of course, so it's almost lik eit doesn't count. But I guess it's better than doing it tonight.

*Dream:*

I was jumping on a trampoline. I was suddenly partially lucid. The dream faded. But like before I was able to force the scene around me so I was back on the trampoline. As I jumped I noticed tootsie rolls on the trampoline bouncing around. I thought. "Yes, this is a dream I can eat candy!" So I started eating the tootsie rolls. (This obviously wasn't my best LD or I would have realized that I didn't have to be satisfied with toosie rolls, and I could have created chocolate truffles or something that I enjoy more. But surprisingly the tootsie rolls tasted pretty good to me.)

So I ate and jumped and then I *started doing flips*. At that moment I remembered that the *Task of the Month* was to do flips oin the air. So I continued for a while, flipping and trying to stay in the air for longer than normal.. I have always liked doing dream flips so I felt that this was using my LD wisely.

But after while I suddenly wanted to do something really different. I don't really remember how it happened--if I created it or it just appeared. But suddenly I was in the *Death Star*. I was looking down at a very large meeting. I could see *Darth Vader* sitting in the middle of this huge group of people all sitting around him in this stadium like setting.

I decided that I wanted to have some fun. I was feeling very brave and in control. So I flew down to Darth Vader and kicked him in the chest and then quickly flew back up and out of the stadium.

It was so uneventful that I purposely waited for someone to start chasing me. Finally I was aware that one of the head guys was coming after me, and I felt a little thrill of excitement.

And then I woke up.  :Sad: 
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->__________________

----------


## Twoshadows

*12-21-09*

I had a super long LD this morning.

I was driving a truck and having problems controlling it (typical dream sign) I finally was coming up to another truck that had some either surf boards or snow boards sticking out the back. I started slamming on the brake, but the truck kept going at a slow roll until it ran into and broke the "boards" on the back of the other truck. I was horrified. But the feeling and situation caused me to become lucid.

I don't remember all the details. I remember *flying around a lot*. I ended up at my grandparents. I saw that the neighbors had Christmas decorations out front that was 8 reindeer pulling an RV. As I watched it took off flying. I had the momentary thought that they spent way too much money on something that fancy. I flew around some more. I flew across the valley to the mountains on the other side. 

At that point I remembered that TOM to find Santa's sleigh. But as I looked around none appeared.

I flew some more (and I really think I was doing things that I have now forgotten)

I do remember feeling pain in my finger and looking down saw it was covered with these little burrs. I tried to pull them out, but they had these really sharp little barbs and they just stuck to my other fingers. I tired to just make them disappear, because I knew this was a dream and that I had the power to do so. But they wanted to stay. So I did the next best thing. I landed on the ground next to a group of ladies and said, I know you all have tweezers with you. Can you pull these out?" They then all pulled out tweezers and quickly pulled them out. I felt pretty good about taking care of that problem so easily and quickly. 

I was about to leave when I noticed I had one burr left on my finger. I saw a teenage guy. He had sandy brown hair that curled a bit over his eyes and over his ears. He had blue green eyes and a light sprinkling of freckes across his nose. I went to him and asked him to get it out. He did. I then sudden had this desire to *kiss him*. So I went to him and started to make out with him. He kissed me back. It was one of those odd kisses and felt "slimey". So I then flew away.

Later I noticed that slimey feeling in my mouth still, and I started spitting out all this green slime. I remember thinking "Oh _sick_, that is _so_ nasty. Why did my mind have to do that??"

----------


## Twoshadows

*12-24-09*

*Lucid Dream(WBTB):

*I was at my mom's house. The dream was involved, but I no longer remember what we were doing. But I do remember it started getting freaky. I remember passing these human skeletons. Some even had some flesh still onthe bones. One of them was from a murder that had happened not long ago. I thought it was awful that the bones of the lady were still there. (I think these were all outside the house.)

Then I was in my mom's bedroom when the house started to shake. Something about it seemed way worse than just a normal earthquake which wouldn't have bothered me. I started panicking. I started screaming for my mom.

Then I realized that it was just a dream. But I was still freaking out as the house continued to shake. The "just a dream" wasn't sinking in fully. I then realized that I had the power to wake up and not have to deal with this any loger. So for the next few moments I was trying with all my might to wake myself up, but getting really frustrated because I didn't seem able to.

*Then lucidity hit me fully.*

I ran to the window and flew out. The shaking slowly stopped. I flew around over buildings and I was suddenly happy again.

[There is a part here that I feel the need to skip.  :Oops: ]

Then eventually I must have lost lucidity. I was with Jeff and Jim in this building and we were fixing it up. Jeff was taping the drywall and Jim started painting. I noticed that Jim was painting this really neat mural. I noticed the details and started raving to him about how cool it was.

Later when we were done and leaving, Jim told me to call him at 7:30 am.

----------


## Twoshadows

*2-17-10*

I did had a lucid dream a few weeks ago where I became lucid and started flying, and felt lonely and wanted someone to fly with. I thought of a friend that I had recently gotten back in touch with. As soon as I decided that it was him that I wanted to fly with, I swooped down to the ground and saw him. I took his hand and we started flying. But for some reason he didn't fly as well as most of the people I take flying with me, and I ended up having to put my arms around him and carry him under me as we flew.

----------


## Twoshadows

*3-22-10*

I was having a dream this morning. I was a the *beach* and seeing all kinds of cool *sea life* along the shore. I pulled out my *camera* to take some pictures. But when I pushed the button to take a picture nothing happened. Plus the battery was almost dead.

I said to myself, "Dang....why does this always happen to me?"

Then I thought, "Doesn't this always happen to me in dreams? Too bad this isn't a dream. This is way too real."

And then I thought, "Well, maybe I should just make sure....."

And I took off running for the water and jumped...and I started soaring over the water.

And I thought....."Well...what do you know....it's a dream after all."

I flew over the ocean for a moment then dropped into the water.

And then....my alarm went off.

I had about 15 seconds of lucidity.

----------


## Twoshadows

*4-2-10*

I read about the Lucid Tasks yesterday and told myself the next time I was lucid I would do those. Apparently it's good for me to set goals like that becasue I got lucid last night and completed both tasks.


Lucid Tasks Dream:

I was having *camera problems* and was feeling very frustrated. There was something I really wanted to take a picture of (though I can't remember what it was). 

Something in my mind reminded me that this meant that there was a chance I was dreaming. I didn't want to think about that possibility because that meant that whatever it was that I was taking a picture of was not real, and I really wanted it to be real.

But I decided to try to fly anyway, and wasn't too surprised when I took off gliding and knew that this was a dream. 

I then remembered the Tasks that I wanted to try.


I landed on the ground again. I was on the side of a nearly empty city street. I could see no cars and very few people. 

I decided to try the *basic task* first--*the simple headstand*. So I bent over with my hands down, just like I would do a hand stand in a pool. I put my head on the pavement and tried to balance my legs in the air. At first I was having trouble maintaining balance. I had to tel myellf, "Oh come on... this is a dream. I should be able to do this with no problems." And at that I steadied myself and held a headstand.

Pleased with myself, I decided to try the more advanced version of a headstand. I wasn't sure how this one would work. I had never separated body parts on a dream before. I had no idea if they would come off easily or not. Would it hurt at all?

I grabbed my head in my hands and started giving a sideways pull. I wasn't sure if anything was happening. Then I noticed my shadow on the ground in front of me and I realized that that would be a great help.

I then watched as I slid my head off my shoulders (no pain or discomfort at all) and lowered it to the ground. I also didn't noticed any change with the way I was viewing things. My vision remained focused on the shadow.

I placed my head on the ground next to my feet. I felt no sensation on my head at all as I carefully stepped up on my head. My feet, however, were bare, and I could feel my head and hair under my feet. I stood there for a moment. 

And then must have lost lucidity because I remember nothing else.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Today:*

*Lucid Dream* (maybe this is several dreams):

I had gone on this trip with a group of girls. We were staying in this awful motel room that was decorated in burgandy and pink. I took out my camera and tried to take pictures but the battery was wrong. I took it out, and it wasn't the right one. I was mad because I couldn't take any more pictures on this trip.

I didn't go lucid at that point.

Later we were in an airport watching these huge jets take off. Then I was on a plane. Seems like something happened, like we almost hit a building. But I don't really remember that.


Then I was back at home in my childhood house. I was in the backyard. I don't remember what triggered lucidity. But I suddenly knew I was dreaming and flew up in the air a bit. I felt a bit unstable in the dream, so *I rubbed my hands together*. I realized that it had been forever since I had done this in a dream. I noticed that it really did bring me back in to the dream. I felt more physically there.

I looked over the fence into the neighbor's yard. They had their sprinklers on. I knew I wanted to* go through the sprinklers*. I thought that it was either a Task of the Month from the past...or something that I had decided at one point I wanted to do. So I swooped down until the water was sprinkling on me. The water felt very real.

I flew back up. I then remembered reading on of my LDs from a long time ago where I had used my five senses...and how that had made the dream way more meaningful. So I flew over to my roof and *rubbed my hand all along the brown asphalt shingles*. It was satisfying to feel the roughness under my fingertips.

I then remember one of the other Tasks that I had been wanted to try for a whiel now was to *meet a fictional character*. The one that popped into my ehad was a character from a story that I had started writing myself a while ago. I flew back up and looked into the neighbors yard again and saw a wheelchair. I thought it was empty at first. But as I got closer I saw a child sitting in it. I wondered if this was my character as a child. He started talking to me. What he said didn't make sense. But I thougth it was cool that he was interacting with me.

----------


## Twoshadows

*4-27-10*



I was having *camera troubles,* and I decided that I had to be dreaming. I took off flying. I remember reaching out and trying to touch things as I flew so I would feel more part of the dream.

Then things got kind of weird and kind of became a sex dream. I realize I wasn't fully lucid in parts. Like I thought Sam from Supernaturals was my boyfriend. But I do remember I kept saying, "This is _my deam_...we're going to do it _my_ way." I really don't remember a whole lot.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Lucid Dream:

*I was at what was supposed to be Emily's house. I was just leaving and saying goodbye when I noticed that the mountains by her house seemed all wrong. It occured to me that I might be dreaming. I felt a little disappointed at first because I felt that the dream was almost over. But then I thought, "Why do I think that? Just because I am leaving Emily's house?"

So I took off flying. I flew between some rocky hills/cliffs. I tried to fly higher than them, but seemed to stay the same height. Then the ground dropped below me. I could see it sloping down toward the ocean. I flew out and over the water. I then remembered the Task of the Month where we are supposed to skydive off a sky scraper. I didn't have a skyscraper nearby, so I just decided to *free fall into the ocean*. I was up a good ways, so this felt like a big deal to do this. I could feel the wind rush by as I prepared myself for the cold wet water.

I hit the surface and sank all the way to the bottom, which was actually maybe only 12 feet or so down at the place where I landed. To my surprise the water felt neither cold or wet. It just felt "thicker".

The next thing I remember I was back on the land. I saw a *very good looking guy.* He had light brown hair, blue eyes, and a little stubble. I went to him and *started to kiss him*. The kisses felt very real. I then took his hand and started flying with him. *We flew back out over the ocean*. It was dark now. I could see the very last bit of light at the very edge of the horizon. So I could just barely make out where the ocean and sky met.


We flew out a ways. I suddenly had this little chill come over me as I remembered how creepy I find the ocean at night, and here I was flying out over it so far that I couldn't see anything on the land behind me. I even asked the guy, "Isn't this creepy to be way out here over the ocean in the dark?" I think he agreed. Finally I saw some lights of some ships ahead of us. They looked like cruise ships. I flew up to one and landed on it.

The guy and I stated making out again.

And that's all I remember.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a lucid dream two nights ago. It wasn't that great. I didn't even remember it until later in the day. And I did the wrong lucid Task of the Month. Oh well...

But this is what I do remember:

Something made me lucid and I was flying around. (No memory about where I was)

But then I remembered that I really should be trying the task of the month. Since I hadn't been keeping up on it like I should I was having a hard time remembering what it was. I finally decided that it was "to give someone a gift". 

At this point I was in a store. I looked over and saw Robert. I reached in my pocket to see what I could find to give him. I was wearing shorts, and the pockets were shallow and empty, except for some lint and crumbs.

I saw a shelf next to me. I reached around behind the shelf to grab something to give him. I didn't want to see it ahead of time. I wanted to be surprise of what my mind would chose. I felt a package and pulled it around so I could see what it was. It was full of little metal beads for making a bracelet. 

I handed it to Robert and said, "Here is a gift for you". But I wasn't satisfied so I reached around again to find another gift that seemed better. But it was another of the same things. So I kept trying.Eventually I lost lucidity in my frusration to find another more interesting gift.

----------


## Twoshadows

5-29-10 (missed posting this one)


Lucid Dream:

I almost forgot about this dream since I have to get up early this morning to help a friend move and never wrote it down...or even had a chance to go over it in my mind. So here is what's left of it.

I remember being in this old little burger place in a small town. I looked outside and saw a *tornado* coming toward the place that I was standing. I started to run away but realized that there was no way I could outrun it.

I suddenly became lucid.

Something about a tornado made me think that there was once a lucid task involving one. I thought it might have been to merge with a tornado (I still haven't checked to see if this actually was ever a task or not).

So instead of running from the tornado, I ran straight at it. As I got close I decided to start spinning myself with my arms out so when the tornado went over me I would already be spinning. I guess it worked. The tornado was obviously not a very powerful one and much more like just a dust devil that I have had personal experiences with in real life. I spun around a bit inside of it and was lifted off my feet for a brief time.And that's all I acutally remember of the dream. Something tells me that there was much more to this dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

*6-19-10*

I had a lucid dream two nights ago. It wasn't that great. I didn't even remember it until later in the day. And I did the wrong lucid *Task of the Month*. Oh well...

But this is what I do remember:

Something made me lucid and I was flying around. (No memory about where I was)

But then I remembered that I really should be trying the *task of the month*. Since I hadn't been keeping up on it like I should I was having a hard time remembering what it was. I finally decided that it was *"to give someone a gift".* 

At this point I was in a store. I looked over and saw* Robert*. I reached in my pocket to see what I could find to give him. I was wearing shorts, and the pockets were shallow and empty, except for some lint and crumbs.

I saw a shelf next to me. I reached around behind the shelf to grab something to give him. I didn't want to see it ahead of time. I wanted to be surprise of what my mind would chose. I felt a package and pulled it around so I could see what it was. It was full of little metal beads for making a bracelet. 

I handed it to Robert and said, "Here is a gift for you". But I wasn't satisfied so I reached around again to find another gift that seemed better. But it was another of the same things. So I kept trying.

Eventually I lost lucidity in my frusration to find another more interesting gift.

----------


## Twoshadows

*7-7-10*

*Lucid Dream* from a couple of nights ago:

I don't remember a lot from this dream. At one point I was doing the thing I do a lot in dreams where I fall backwards from standing position and catch myself before I hit the ground and go back up to standing position. I really love to do this in dreams. It feels really good and it seems so natural to be able to do this that sometimes I don't realize that I am in a dream. 

However this time I did realize that I was in a dream after doing that for a while. Sometimes even after I know I'm in a dream it takes a while to really sink in. So I thought about the fact that this was a dream as I fell backwards a few more times. But then I realized that I could do whatever I wanted.

I flew up, but then I saw my *grandpa*. He has been dead for a while and I felt really happy to get a chance to see him again. So I went up to him and started to hug him. Hugging him made me think of my *dad* who is also dead.

I don't remember if I made my dad appear, or if he just automatically appeared by thinking about him. But there he was. I went up to him and put my arms around his neck and held him close and put my cheek against his.

Suddenly I was overwhelmed my emotion and I started sobbing and sobbing and I couldn't stop.

I finally woke up.

----------


## Twoshadows

*7-8-10*


This one seemed to be long and complex, but I only remember the end.

I remember waiting for this cruise type ship to arrive. On it were many important people. Finally I saw it pull up. Every one I saw was black.

Later I ended up with the most important person on the ship. He was some kind of prince. He was not black. He had short sandy blond hair and was about 35-40 years old. And he was very nice looking.

Somehow I ended up lucid.

I tried to remember the *Task of the Month*. I thought it was *"to ask a DC a question"*. So I asked the prince, *"So do you know that this is my lucid dream?"* He knodded at me knowingly and said, "Ah, yes."

I felt like I needed to ask another question, so I asked,* "Do you want to kiss me?"*

Next thing I know we are kissing rather passionately, and as we kiss I notice we have less and less clothing between us. I remember rubbing my hands on his bare back. At one point I even wondered if we were having sex. But I was never sure. Funny how that works in dreams.

Then there is an unknown transition. I am trying to get dressed and my foot keeps getting caught in the stretchy material of the shorts I was putting on. 

I'm not sure if I was lucid here...or even where the dream went at this point.

----------


## Twoshadows

.

----------


## Twoshadows

*7-11-01*

*Lucid Dream:*

I'm not sure what triggered lucidity, but when I became lucid I was a the dinner table with several people including my sister. I remembered recently reading a post here on Dreamviews about whether you can *taste things* in dreams. Even though I have eaten in dreams before and tasted food I wanted to put this to the test again and really try to notice.

I picked up a block of *cheddar cheese* and popped it into my mouth. I remember thinking that I could distinctly taste the cheddar flavor, but it was not as strong as in real life, like it was somehow "muted".

I then decided I wanted to *eat cookies*. There weren't any on the table so I went to a cupboard and opened it up. Sure enough, there was a plate of cookies. I started stuffing them into my mouth. I was a little disappointed to find that they were store bought, like a chewy Chips Ahoy kind of cookie. I tried to transform them into homemade, and they changed slightly, looking a little more irregular. But they still tasted like store-bought.

I then tried to find a plate of brownies, but I didn't have any luck with that, so I went outside. I thought about the fact that I don't have to "try" to fly. I just think about it and an instant later I am in the sky. I paid close attention to that now. As soon as I walked out the door, I was pulled up into the sky fairly quickly. I slowed to a stop at about three stories up, which is in the range I usually fly at (1-4 stories). I don't often fly too high. I have to really work at it to get higher than that "normal" range of mine.

----------


## Twoshadows

I just remembered that I had a dream with a *little low level lucidity* involved. It's all very fuzzy, though.

I was outside and wanted to show off for these people. I think I became lucid and jumped up in a very tall tree and jumped around from branch to branch.

Seems a bit odd, but that's what I remember.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Lucid Dream:*



I was walking down the road from my house and saw a house for sale. I didn't remember seeing this house before. It was very large and old and interesting. It had a very big lot. I decided to go look at the house. I wondered if it was something that I could buy. It was big, but also old, so maybe affordable for me.



I remember looking inside. The owner was suddenly with me and showing me the rooms. It was almost castle-like inside. At one point she showed me a suit of armor and told me tht the man who wore this haunted this house. I thought that was really cool, and it made me want to buy the hosue even more.



At one point I was outside. The house was suddenly on this big sandstome hill. I walked around the house. At one point it was very narrow, and the house was on what looked like the edge of the Grand Canyon. I tried to scoot around that part of the house. But I had to hang on to this sandstone rock and kind of hung over the huge drop off.



I think it was this that made me lucid.



I knew I was dreaming, but the drop still scared me. I knew that I should be able to let go and I could fly. But it felt so real. And I felt so heavy. I was afraid I would start to fall if I let go.



Later when I was back to the level wide ground I walked over to the edge again. I felt cautious. But I stepped back again and took a slow run toward the edge again. This time I made sure I started to fly before I got to the edge. By doing it this was I wasn't afraid. I started to soar over the huge canyon. I remember enjoying the feeling of flight.



But that's all I really remember.

----------


## Twoshadows

I haven't put as much thought and effort into LDing lately. That needs to change. I need to think up some cool goals.

----------


## Man of Shred

try this: switch to 3rd person view, make copies of yourself, and send all your dream selves in different directions.

----------


## Twoshadows

> try this: switch to 3rd person view, make copies of yourself, and send all your dream selves in different directions.



Sounds tricky. I remember that Task of the Month to "Split your Consciousness". That was one of the harder things I have done in a dream.

But at this point I am just needing to get lucid at all. I feel so out of practice. I was thinking that if I got lucid I would go through a list of things that I have done before in LDs to see if I can still do them--things like breathing fire, shooting fireworks out of my hand, making things move with my mind, creating fire and walking though it, etc. I'm thinking that since I have had success doing them before that I will have the confindence to do them again, and by doing them gain even greater confidence. 

So that's the plan anyway. I really need to try to WILD again. To stop being lazy about my LDing and ACTIVELY do it. 

I never can understand why I don't try harder.

----------


## Twoshadows

Lucid Dream:



It all started with some *hippos*. Three hippos. Someone I knew had gotten them and put them on the land we supposedly owned to help eat down the bushes and clear the land. I was there close to them with my sister (who then changed to be one of my good friends). I could see that they had done an amazingly good job eating down the bushes. I wondered what would happen to them when the bushes ran out--which would only be a few days at this rate. I was feeling frustrated and almost angry. Hippos were dangerous. It was a dumb idea to get three and have them here. One would be bad enough...but three?



While I was thinking this, there was just one left and I realized that the other two had been sold. But I still was unhappy with the idea of hippos at all.



I watched the hippo. It was moving towards me and my sister/friend. It moved faster. I suddenly realized that we were not in a good position. There was nowhere to go but to climb up on the wooded fence. It wasn't very high. As the hippo charged, I could see that I could jump to another fence right behind it, and the hippo wouldn't be able to get me. It seemed to work--until the hippo realized that it could just go around the fence and get to the other fence that I was on. So at the last minute I jumped back over to the original fence. I did this several times. This was keeping me safe, but I didn't want to keep doing this.



The next thing I remember is being in a car and trying to get away from the hippo. As we drove the hippo ran right by us. I realized that the hippo had to have been running about 60 mph.



The next thing I remember is hiding from the hippo in a trailer.



Finally..._finally_... I realized that I might be dreaming.

I looked out the window and saw snow on the ground. At that point I knew I was dreaming (funny how it was "snow", not the "hippos" made me sure I was dreaming....)



As soon as I realized that this was a dream I flew out the tiny window. I remembered just talking to someone about my *flying style*, so I tried to pay attention to how I flew. I saw that I was "swimming" through the air using a kind of breaststroke. This wasn't very fast or practical, so I put my arms to my sides and imagined rockets comingout of my feet like I have done in the past. I saw that I was moving a bit faster, but not as fast as I would like.



Then I remember the goals I had made. I decided to give flying a break and focus on something else. The first thing I wanted to do was *make a fire with my mind*. I was now in a small rocky canyon. I pointed to a rock and concentrated. After about five seconds I saw a small fire start to form. I was proud of myself. I was glad that I still had it in me. I then remembered that *I wanted to burn my hand off*. The fire was about 15 feet away, so I decided to make a closer fire. There were a couple of boulders right next to me at about waist height. I pointed to a flat spot on them and focused again. Another small fire began and grew to about one foot square. I put my hand in. I waited for it to burn. Nothing happened. I shifted my hand until I felt heat. Suddenly my hand was *really hot*. I jerked it out. But then I forced myself to put it back in. I found the hot spot again and waited. After what seemed like a long time I saw *my fingernails had turned black and were smoldering*. I was suddenly impatient to do something else, so I decided not to burn my hand anymore. I also forgot that one of my goals had been to heal myself after I was burned.



But I did remember that I wanted to try to *shoot fireworks out of my finger* like I had done in the past. I pointed my finger out and concentrated. After a moment I was *green* sparks come shooting out. They didn't go very far, but I felt satisfied. And I thought it was cool that they had been green this time instead of red like the last time.



Then I forgot what else I wanted to do so I did my *fun dream flips and falling* like I do a lot in dreams--both lucid and not.



After doing the flips and enjoying them I "woke up".



I walked around for a bit until I saw a *pull up bar*. I went up to it knowing that I needed to be practicing my pull ups. I grabbed the bar. I liked the grip. It was easier to get my hands around than the bar I used at home. It was also more stable. It was at a better height, and I liked the hand grips. So I started doing pull ups. I was amazed at how much easier they were for me than they usually are. I thought, "Dang, I've to get a bar like this. I'm actually good at pull ups after all! I just had the wrong kind of bar."



So I counted my pull ups as I did them. I loved that I didn't seem to be wearing out at all. Suddenly when I was counting out my 19th pull up I had this suspicion come into my mind. What if I wasn't good at pull ups after all...and this was just still part of my dream? And then-- I was absolutely sure that I was dreaming. 

At that point I had another FA. I wondered if I was really awake this time or if I was still dreaming. There was only one way to find out. I needed to find another pull up bar. (It didn't matter that I was in a strange house, it was going to take pull ups to convince me, apparently.)



I went around the corner from the living room to the kitchen. And there in the doorway was another pull up bar. I started to do pull ups again. They were way too easy. I knew I was dreaming still. So I did five more pull ups.


But before I could think of my next goal I woke up for real.

----------


## Twoshadows

I did an unplanned WBTB. I had trouble going back to sleep. Two hours later of telling myself that I was going to lucid dream, I was suddenly in a dream. I remember nothing of the transition. Only the "oh, cool. I'm in a dream now."



This wasn't my best LD. I didn't seem to be as "aware" as I was in my previous LD. And when I awoke I did the "oh crap--how am I going to remember everything I just did?" thing. But I backtracked the best I could and came up with this:



Lucid Dream:



As soon as I realized that I was dreaming I *started to fly*. I was outside in the desert. I landed next to a car and looked at my reflection. I could see myself and I could see a person standing behind me. It was *Tom from AVA*. For a short time I watched him, and he watched me. I had this feeling that if I turned around to see him, he would be gone. It was a bad thing to think, because I was right....and he was gone.



I decided to go look for a full sized mirror next because my current goal was to *make a Mirror Portal and go to the moon.* 

I flew just a short ways and saw a clothing store. I knew that there would be lots of mirrors inside. I went in and ran at the first mirror I saw. I hit the glass and fell back into the store. Determined I ran at it again...but hit the glass. I knew I just had to believe and I would be able to go through it. But time after time after time I kept hitting the mirror.



Finally a store clerk came up to me. She told me that I needed to leave the store. I ran at the mirror again. I wanted to show this lady that I knew what I was doing. But I bounced off the mirror again. I was starting to get frustarated. The lady threatened to get the police if I didn't leave.



I ran at the mirror again and bounced off. I finally decided that this wasn't working and that I needed another plan. I tried to leave the store, but the lady had barricaded the doors. I guess she had called the police about this crazy person that kept runing into her mirrors. Maybe I don't blame her.



I was able to fly over the stuff she had put in front of the doors. We were both suddenly outside the store, but now in this small corridor that seemed to have no way out.



I looked at the walls of the corridor. They were all mirrored.* I looked at my reflection again. This time I was Tom*. I looked carefully at my eyes and my hair. I squinted a bit and changed my expression fascinated by this unexpected transformation. I reached up and ran my fingers through my short hair.





Then the dream shfts. I am outside *trying to fly*. I am having all sorts of difficulty getting any elevation at all. I'm frustrated bacause flying is my specialty in dreams. I should have trouble with this.



There are these teen aged boys that keep trying to grab my legs. I try to fly out of their reach but can never quite do so.



Finally I picture rockets on my feet. I seem to go somewhere. I am now in a canyon with this huge arch in front of me. It looks a bit like Birthday Arch that I have hiked to and climbed on. I fly through the arch and touch my fingers along the rock as I go by. That is very satisfying. I fly to the cliff above the arch and jump down to the arch. I remember being really nervous in real life about climbing to this point. And I feel slightly nervous again. But then I tell myself that I can fly if I fall. So I jump down and run across the arch then fly off the other side.


I must have started to lose lucidity around here becasue I remember landing by the arch and *talking to Kyle about fossils*. And I know I wasn't lucid by the end.





My Reflection:






The Arch (me at the top):

----------


## Twoshadows

Well, something must be working with my renewed dedication.



Lucid Dream:



I did a WBTB. I was too tired to WILD, so I just let myself fall back to sleep with the intention of becoming lucid at some point in my dreams...and I did. I don't remember what I was dreaming about or what caused to be get lucid. And, unfortunately this LD went on to many many other dreams that I lost some of the details. But this is what I remember.





I knew that I was dreaming. I remembered that I had wanted to keep practicing certain powers so that I didn't become rusty. 



The first thing that popped into mind was to make a fire with my mind again. I looked down at a crumpled towel that was in front of me and focused. Instantly the towel was on fire. I was pleased that I was able to create the fire so quicky. This skill was obviously something I could consider mastered at this point.



I then decided that I wanted to practice levitation since it had been a while since I had tired. I was in a dining room. I looked at the table. There was a glass that was about two thirds full of orange juice. I pointed my finger at it and mentally lifted it carefully in the air. I got it about two feet in the air and made it travel across the table where I gently placed it back on the table without spilling a single drop of juice. Again I felt pleased at my accomplishment. 



Next I saw that at another table sat a group of people. I remember that I wanted to ask DCs questions. I started with the young man at the end of the table. I asked something like "Do you know that this is a Dream?" He nodded and said yes and something else which I have now forgotten. And I went around the table asking other questions. I don't remember the details of that was asked or what was answered except that I kept thinking that none of the answers made any sense. I finally asked one of the DCs if they wanted to fly with me, and we took off and started flying around outside. I decided I wanted to look for someone that I knew in real life. And that's the last thing I remember from this dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

*10-18-10*


Lucid Dream:

I became lucid and flew out the window. I remember that the window wasn't open and that I had flown through the glass. I was curious, so I did it again really looking at what was happening. The glass looked a bit like clear jelly and I was just gliding through, with it stretching a bit. I'm pretty sure that I spent more time in the dream putting my hand through solid objects. I remember feeling proud of myself for it being so easy (when in the past I had had trouble). I think I did some experiments with flyiing too. But I don't really remember.


I also remembered a part of that last lucid.


One of the things I did while flying was to free fall. 

I decided I wanted to do that. So I looked for a tall building to fall backward off of. But I found that there was nothing near me to land on. So I just sort of landed in the air and then let myself fall back. I remember feeling the total rush as I felt myself falling. I remember thinking how powerful this feeling was. I also remember knowing that I would just fall and fall and never land. And I think I let myself fall until I woke up. 

I love that feeling. Remind me to do it again. And again.

----------


## Twoshadows

10-21-01

I'm finally getting around to writing up my Lucid Dream from night before last. Unfortunately I can't find my notes. But they weren't very long. Even when I was writing down the notes I realized that I didn't remember too much. So here's what's left in my head.





Lucid Dream:


This was actually a long LD. I do remember thinking that several times during the dream.



I remember walking up to a table where several guys were sitting. At the time I knew who they were. I don't anymore. But I do remember asking them questions. I wanted to hear the crazy things that deram character say. So I asked one of them to say something. He didn't disappoint me.



He said, "Busy Nolan." I had no idea what he was talking about. I then asked him if he knew this were a dream. He gave a little knowing laugh and nodded his head. 



I then asked the guy next to him to say something. He said something like "As you like it". And that's all I remember from that part. 



I know I flew a bit. 



Then I lost lucidity. 



I then remember questioning if this were a dream still. I did the "poke my hand in my palm" RC. At first my finger just pushed on the skin like it would in real life. But I really had a strong feeling that this was a dream, so I kept pushing until my palm turned into rubber like Silly Puddy and stretched way out the other side. I felt glad. But I don't remember what I did after that. 



But later I remember pulling on my nose, and it was like Silly Puddy, and I pulled a small piece and watched it stretch way off. I remember saying to someone, "Hey check out my nose" as I was holding the piece of my nose about about a foot way with it still connected by a little string of puddy. 



I also remember going over the dream in my mind at least twice while I was still dreaming so I wouldn't forget it. Maybe I wouldn't remember any of it if I hadn't. I think I woul have forgotten the "Busy Nolan" part if I hadn't.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a Lucid Dream early on in the night. So early on that I had many many other dreams after it. So when I woke up this morning I didn't even remember the LD right away. But little things came back to me...and here is what I remember:



Lucid Dream:


I became lucid.



I flew outdoors. 



I wanted to go to the Moon. 



I started flying up into the night sky. Then I remembered Moonbeam's "falling to the Moon" trick". So I stopped flying placed my feet on some unseen solid thing. Then kicked off in a backwards dive and let myself fall. I could feel myself falling....falling.....When I landed I knew I would be on the Moon. I was really sure about that. 

And that's all I remember. 



How in the world can that be all I remember?? 


Shouldn't I remember something more? 


I do remember something about red buildings. But I think I was just thinking about MB's red buildings. 



I mean I really would think if I made it to the Moon that I would remember, right? 



Something of that magnitude....

----------


## Twoshadows

Two eating dreams last night....and Lucidity!!



Dream 1:


I was on my bed. I looked over to my might stand and saw the big piece of chocolate cake that I have been keeping there that I take a bite off of whenever I want to. Well, I wanted to. It looked so good to me. It was layered with this delicious looking creme and had this thick fudge frosting. I meant to take a smal bite, but ended up with my mouth full of wonderful melt-in-your-mouth pure bliss.



Suddenly, I remembered that I wasn't supposed to eat this kind of stuff anymore. I ran to the bathroom and started spitting it out in the sink. I hadn't realized how huge of a bite I had taken. I kept spitting and spittig yet I still had cake in my mouth. Finally I started rinsing my mouth out with water. 



Then...this thought occured to me. Moonbean and I had been talking about eating dreams and I wanted to make sure I RCed every time things like this happened to me. I knew I wasn't dreaming right now, but I wanted to make sure I got into the habit. 



So I looked at my hands....normal. 



I looked up in the mirror...I stared at my face, trying to find something wrong. Everything seemed normal, yet I continued to look at myself. Then I saw what appeared to be a small black glove just hovering next to my face. Now that couldn't happen real life, could it? 



Okay, I had to test this out..in the big way. I left the bathroom and went to the front door. I opened it and felt the night air on my skin. Too real. 



But I went outside and stood my the garage. I looked up at the night sky and imagined what it would feel like if I were suddenly lifted to the sky. 



To my utter surprise I suddenly was swept up. I looked down and saw the roof of the garage getting smaller and smaller beneath me. But before I could fully appreciate lucidity, things started turning black and white. Suddenly they were all black and white line drawings. Then they were gone. 



And I was left in bed with my eyes still closed, but awake. I thought about the dream, and thought how unusual to have a LD so early in the night. But then I realized that it was actually morning, and that I had already been awakened and thought about doing a WBTB...and that it had acutally worked, even though my LD was quite short. 



I let myself drift off to see if I could have another LD.

----------


## Twoshadows

Eating Dream Two:

I was sleep again and I immediately knew I was dreaming. I was in a car as a passenger with a bunch of fudge brownies on the dash in front of me. Oh, this was too good. I quickly grabbed a browning and shoved it into my mouth, chewed it a little and savored the taste, then swallowed. It was just a little warm and chewy, but firm... and wonderfully chocolatey. I grabbed a second brownie and a third. 

I thought about how I am such a pig in dreams. Couldn't I take daintier bites? Why shove in the whole thing every time? But as I shoved in the next brownie, I realized that it really was only about a bites worth, granted a big bites worth. And really, this was a dream-- who cared how huge of a pig I was anyway? I thought that as I shoved the tenth or so brownie in my mouth.

----------


## Twoshadows

Oh and I had other dreams this morning.

Another was also lucid. 

Dream:

I was flying down a crowded hallway (not sure if it were a mall or school). I was already lucid. I saw a guy below me that looked up longingly at me. I passed him, but as I kept flying I thought about him. I knew that most people went their whole lives without feeling the joy of flying. I was a very lucky person to have always had flying dreams and especially now since discovering lucidity and having good dream control. I decided to go back and find the guy and take him flying. I found him with no trouble, I swooped down behind him and caught him under his arms and lifted him up. I wa a little dismayed that he was heavier than most DCs that I have taken flying. In fact, I cold barly get more than three feet or so off the ground. I had to swerve around people or our legs were bump into them.

I finally ended up in what was supposed to be my sister's room. I noticed that she had cleaned up all the figuines from the one side of the room where they had all been set up. They were now all by the window. I kind of crash landed by the figurines. I lost the DC that had been with me. We were now small...about the size of the figurines. I searched around all the figurines to see if I could find him, but never could.

----------


## Twoshadows

WBTB Short Lucid Dream that is Somewhat Embarrassing to Share:

I was with my friend Shannon. We were going to go visit another friend Janise. Shannon was driving. We got to her house and knocked on her door. No one answered, so we just went in. We separated, trying to find her. 

I was going up some stairs when I saw some movement below me. I called out, "Hi Janise, we were looking for you."

This unfamiliar girls steps out from the shadows and says, "I don't think you're in the right house." 

I feel so embarrassed that I had walked into the house of a complete stranger. I apologise to this girl, who seems to be really cool about it. 

I now realize that, _of course_ we aren't in the right house. In fact, we aren't even in the right _town_. How did this happen?

Shannon and I go back out side. 

I then suddenly have an idea as to why we went in the wrong house. I start to tell Shannon: "It's not your fault, things in dreams are often confusing like that. Houses are never..." And I ended mid-sentence because I realized that if this really was a dream then nothing I said would even matter. I reached out my hand to Shannon to take her flying with me, then realized that I couldn't get distracted. I needed to think of my goals. So I turned around and started flying while thinking of my goals. I looked and saw a crowd of people standing below me. I was only about 8 feet or so in the air. I said, "Hey-- look at me. I'm flying!" --because it is always satisfying to get a good reaction. But this crowd was completely unresponsive. They were either looking at me with a blank expression or not even looking at me at all. I was really disappointed. I wanted to get their attention. The first thing I thought of to do was to grab my breasts and to start being, I don't know, sexy or something--don't ask me, but I was doing it. I mean the crowd was mostly made up of teen aged boys, so you'd think that that might get some attention. but no. But what I was doing actually started to feel good and I thought, "If I keep this up I will probably have an orgasm."  

But I woke up before anything happened.

I accomplished nothing. But I did gain the experience and practice of recognizing dream signs. So yay me.

----------


## Twoshadows

Unplanned WBTB Lucid Dream:

I was walking through this apartment that I thought belonged to people I knew. But then I had this horrible feeling that I was wrong...and that the people I knew had moved out and I didn't know who lived here now (a dream sign for me). 

I walked by one of the bedrooms and saw some teenage boys in bed suddenly pull their blankets up around them, like they weren't dressed. At this point I did catch the dream sign. So I laughed and said. "Hey guys, it doesn't matter if you are naked because this isn't real. It's just my dream." There were two boys in this room, and now they sat up in bed and looked at me. 

I suddenly felt the need to prove to them it was a dream--and also to show off my great dream powers. I then pointed at a big blue posterboard thing on one of their desks (some kind of project) and said, "I can levitate things." And I made the blue poster board thing float up in the air. 

Feeling proud of myself I looked around for something else to do. Nothing jumped out at me, but then I had this desire to make a plant grow out of nothing. So I pointed at the computer and told them, "Watch this". It took a second but then I could see a green plant start to grow. At first it was sort of see-through, then it began to solidify. It looked like a type of lettuce. I didn't let it form a head, but immediately wanted it to go to seed. So I made it grow tall and thin (about 3 feet tall) and concentrated until I could see little yellow flowers form. 

Satisfied with my new plant growing ability, I went into the kitchen, and looked for "bad" food to eat. There was a little boy there. He had a cinnamon roll with him. I had really wanted peanut butter cheesecake, but I took the cinnamon roll anyway and stared to eat it. I was thrilled to find that the cinnamon roll tasted just like peanut butter cheesecake.


I then flew out the front door. I started to slowly fly upward. while looking at the horizon. At first I could only see the houses in the neighborhood. But then I could see beyond. I could see the lights from the powerplant. I realized that it was dusk and the lights were coming on all over the city. The higher I got the more of the city lights I could see until I finally saw the whole sillouette of the tall buildings in the downtown area. I knew my mind had made this place up, but I thought it was all very beautiful anyway. 

And somewhere around here I drifted off into now forgotten non lucid dreams.

----------


## Twoshadows

Lucid Dream: 


I was standing near the runway of a very small airport. I could see a small plane coming in to land. It rolled to a stop just 50 yards or so from where I standing. As I looked at it I could see black letters on the side. It said "*TomDelonge.com*". I knew that this was Tom Delonge's private plane. I continued to watch as Tom then got out and started to walk towards where I was standing. I knew that there was a cafe in the building behind me, and that that was where he must be heading. 

I really wanted to see him and talk to him, but I didn't want him to know that. So I turned and slowly started walking to the cafe too. As we got to the cafe he passed me and went inside. I also continued inside. I saw that he was selecting some food from a buffet table. I went over to the same buffet table with a plate in my hand. 

When I got to Tom I looked up and did a mock double take, as if spotting him for the first time, and smiled at him and said, "Hey...I've seen you before." 

Tom smiled back and said, "Yeah, I'm a musician...maybe you know my music." 

And I said "Yes, I do...not only do I know it...it think it's the best music I've heard for years. It really inspires me. I absolutely love it. So I guess you could say that I'm a fan of yours". And then I laughed, a little horrified at my gushing, and said, "Oh my gosh...I can believe I used that word..."fan". I am waaayy too old to be a "Fan". 

*[Okay, who am I kidding. This is my third recent Tom Delonge dream--which is more now than David Wolfe. I hate to admit it...but I'm a fan. But I didn't want Tom to think that I was a fan and a stalker fan at that.]* 

Tom laughs with me at my fan denial. He seems to be in a genuinely good mood, so we continue to talk and laugh at things now forgotten. 

And then--there is a chunk of the dream that is... missing. 

How can that be?? 

Here I am with Tom Delonge...and I _forget_...

So I have to use my imagination here. 

I'm pretty sure that at some point in here I had that moment of enlightenment...where that little lightbulb went off in my brain and it started to make connections: 

Tom Delonge = Celebrity = Lucid Dream 

And I am sure that there was a part of me that said, "Oh Crap! This isn't real. I'm not really standing here talking to Tom Delonge." 

But then another part of me probably chimed in and said, *"Look...here you are standing here with a very real looking Tom Delonge right in front of you. This is a Lucid Dream. You are very good at Dream Control. You can do anything you want."* 

Anything I want. 

Anything. 

So I know what I did. I looked him in the eye and said, "Hey Tom...I can make your wildest dreams come true. Wanna come fly with me."

So now we enter the part of the dream that I remember...holding hands with Tom flying along some school campus that was covered with very tall trees. I remember having trouble getting too far in the air which is a fairly common problem with me and flying. We were about 15 feet or so in the air. Now for most people who have never flown before this might have been rather impressive. But this was *Tom Delonge*. I wasn't going to settle for 15 feet. I needed to go higher. I looked up at the trees that I was passing and imagined myself closer to the tops. And sure enough, I was able to "pull" us higher. I did that again several times...and was very pleased at my progress and control.

But before I could do anything else, the dream faded...or else I lost lucidity. At any rate it all ended here.

----------


## Twoshadows

Lucid Dream:


I don't remember how it started. I just remember being in a kitchen with some people. I noticed that one of them was my sister. She was sitting in a chair. She was wearing a nightgown and her legs were kind of pulled up under her. I could see that they were very swolen and purple. I knew that this was because of her cancer. Seeing her made me lucid. Yet I still believed that this was my sister and that she was alive and here in my dream. I wanted to do something to help her feel better. I said something like," Susan, since this is a dream I can take you flying. I know you would love this."  I took her hand and pulled her out the door. I then jumped in the air and tried to get her to fly up with me. She was very heavy. I knew that her cancer made it so she couldn't fly very well. But I was still determined to take her for a flight. So I got behind her and and put my arms around her and I was able to get about 10 feet or so in the air and I flew up the city streets with her. I had to work really hard to keep myself from sinking back down to the ground with her. I was really trying to get to the mountains that I could see that were just beyond the city. I didn't have that many blocks left to fly past. But my sister was getting so heavy. I finally decided to take a break. I saw below me a Japanese restaurant that had a nice outdoor courtyard that had a fountain and garden area. I landed there and my sister and I sat on these concrete benches.And that's all I remember.

A bit of a frustrating dream. Lucid enough to know that I could fly away with my sister. But not enough to take better control.

----------


## ninja9578

> The first thing I thought of to do was to grab my breasts and to start being, I don't know, sexy or something--don't ask me, but I was doing it. I mean the crowd was mostly made up of teen aged boys, so you'd think that that might get some attention. but no. But what I was doing actually started to feel good and I thought, "If I keep this up I will probably have an orgasm."  
> 
> But I woke up before anything happened.



 ::mrgreen::   ... sorry you woke up so soon  :wink2:

----------


## Twoshadows

Lucid Dream:


I was in this house that belonged to someone else. I suddenly realized that I was supposed to be taking care of their dogs. *Had I even fed them yet?? How many days had I been here?* I went out in the yard and saw that they were all still alive. I got out the dogfood and filled their bowls. Suddenly the door to the house opened and some people I didn't know came out into the yard. They were also surprised to see me there. They said that they were friends of the owners and that they were supposed to take one of the dogs. I was a little nervous about letting them take a dog, but I didn't know what else to do.



At some point I was on the roof and jumping off. I think this made me lucid. I started flying around. I followed the people who had taken the dog. I was still worried about that (so I know my lucidity was not at its best here). I flew above them I realized that I could only fly as fast as they could walk. I felt frustrated and tried to fly faster. I couldn't. I tried the "rockets in my feet" method, but it wasn't working today. So I just continued to follow them at my slow "walking speed".



They stopped at a truck. A man delivered them a package. It ended up being a very large cage with a *full grown female orangutan*. The lady took it out of the cage. I wa suddenly afaid that it would viciously attack her. But it didn't.



I then remembered that I didn't need to be worried about these people who were not real. This was a dream and I could do anything. 

Unfortunately I don't remember what I did after that. The only part of the dream I remember next was being with a lady whose hair was all falling out. She said it was becasue of a worm parasite. I felt creepy and didn't want to be near her. I also wanted to tell her that she just needed to go on a parasite cleanse and raw food diet and it would fix her peoblem. But I didn't tell her because no one ever listens anyway. They seem to rather be sick or even die than to try something "hard" like eating a raw food diet.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a possible lucid dream on the night of Christmas Eve which I didn't write down in the morning because it was Christmas, so all the details are lost. I only remember feeling the satisfaction after I woke up. I just remember thinking something like, "Well, it's about time I had a dream about Markus. And to fly with him too--that was great!"

----------


## Twoshadows

No lucid dreams for a while now.  :Sad:

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a lucid dream a week or so ago. One of these days I'll take the time to write it up.

----------


## Twoshadows

This is last night's dream. (I still need to write up the one from before.)

Lucid Dream:

There was a lot building up to this dream. So I will jsut share some of it in note form:

Robert waking me up, taking the car. Daniel writing on the ceiling. Monica and Robert going away. Eating ice cream with Tanya. At preschool with Celia, care gone with purse, camera and cell phone in it. Jeff brought it back.

In fast food place ordering food with Mom, Celia, Jeff and I. I had this one year old baby with me that was talking like she was about 5 years old. The baby couldn't decide what to order, then had to go to the bathroom. I took the baby in the bathroom. I went into a stall. To my surprise the toilet was huge (about the size of a queen bed) and in it was a tiny baby swimming around. 


This did not trigger lucidity.


I went to another stall. In that toilet was another baby swimming.


This did not trigger lucidity.


Every toilet in the restroom had a baby in it-- except one that was over flowing with poop and another that had a toilet that didn't quite seem attached and was tilted to the side.


This also did not trigger lucidity.


I saw that there were many mothers standing around in the bathroom. I found out that this group of mothers had brought their babies here so they could practice swimming. I felt angry that they took up all the clean toilets. The baby in my arms was complaining that she really had to go now. I felt frustrated. I told her to go in her diaper since she was wearing one. She didn't want to do that, so I finally held her over the tilted toilet and let her go. The pee ran over the side and onto the floor next to one of the toilets with the babies. I felt it served that mother right to taking up the good toilet. I had to go to. So I also went and my pee ran over onto the floor too.

Then my mom came in the bathroom and needed to go. I told her about the babies. She went over to one of the moms and started talking to her. I stood there and stood there and waited and got bored. So I started doing that thing where I fall backwards until I almost hit the floor then I bounce right back up into standing position. 

I did this several times before I really noticed what I was doing. I thought,* "Hmmm...this is something that I can only do in dreams. Why can I suddenly do it in real life?"* I wondered for a moment. Then I decided that it wouldn't hurt to give flying a try. If this was real life like I thought it was nothing would happen. But if it were a dream then I would be lucid and wouldn't that be grand since it has been so long since I have had a good lucid dream.

I leaned a bit and was suddenly hovering horizonally. I finally was sure I was dreaming so I flew out of the bathoom. I was now in a large room that was set up with tables with food. I flew over a table that had a big plate of *chocolate raspberry cake*. I grabbed a piece and stuffed it into my mouth and started to fly off again. But it tasted so good I swooped down again and grabbed the whole plate of cake and started shoving in piece after piece into my mouth.

When it was gone I decided that I really needed to do something else really useful with my dream, like fly to the Moon. So I *flew outside*. I could see a park with dead or dormant trees in it. I flew to the trees. I decided I wanted to experiment and see if I could fly through one of the tree's trunks. But as I flew to the tree I decided to just break off a dead branch instead.


But at that point I was horrified by *seeing a man standing in the air in front of me*. His skin was tinted green and his black hair came up to points like devil horns. He reached out and grabbed me. I was so started and terrified that I gasped "Go...go....."



Then I had the weirdest briefest *false awakening*. I had a glimpse of being in a bank. This scary man was just a bank manager. I had fallen aleep at his desk and he was shaking me awake. But at that instant I awoke to me real bed. It took me a moment to understand what I had just gone through.

----------


## Twoshadows

I think I'll try to post my lucid dream from a few weeks ago. I have it written some where, but I can't find the paper. So I'll have to do my best.

I remember getting lucid. I no longer remember how. [Shoot. I really wish I had my notes, because I really don't remember much of it now. And let this be a lesson to me about doing a better job at writing down my dream when they are fresh...and not on a loose sheet of paper that I am bound to misplace.]

I remember the second thing I decided to do was to find a guy to kiss. I think I remembered trying to go to the Moon, but I just plain felt lazy. Finding a guy to kiss was much much easier.

I flew down to a guy that I thought was good looking. Next thing I remember is that we are in a car making out. He was a good kisser. I pulled back at one point and took a good look at him. He reminded me of Robert Patterson. I remember thinking how I never found Robert Patterson that good looking, but today he looked really sexy to me.

----------


## Twoshadows

Lucid dream:


I was standing on the lawn by my grandparents' house and looking at the sky. Over the mountains I could see a beautiful cloud. It was colored like a rainbow (like the picture Moonbean used to have in her sig). I pulled out my camera and tried to take a picture. I was so thrilled that I had my camera with me this time, The last time I had seen a cloud like this I was so frustrated that I had left my camera at home. But as I tired to take a picture I found that the button seemed jammed. I tried again and again. I couldn't believe my poor luck to be standing in front of this gorgeous unusual cloud and not able to take a picture.

Blam. This is a dream. 

I started to fly. I remembered that I needed to go to the Moon. I wasn't going to miss another lucid opportunity. I looked up at the sky. I could see the moon shining back at me in the evening sky. I started to fly towards it and quickly realized that I needed to find a quicker way. As I continued to fly I concentrated on forming a portal in front of me so I could fly through it and be on the Moon. But attempt after attempt brought me no result except for a light fuzzy pink patch that I passed right through. Finally I was fed up. I had to get to the Moon now. So with all the determination I had left I decided to just change the sceney and BE on the Moon. Suddenly everything around me started to turn white and grey. I could see hills and craters around me. I landed and took a big jump (this is something I had really wanted to do). My jump took me up slow motion into lunar sky. I noticed an interesting sound that accompanied the jump. I jumped several more times enjoying the odd sense of slow motion and sound. Then I looked over a hill. I saw houses. I went in one of the houses. Inside were two ladies that were cooking. I asked them what they were doing on the Moon. They told me that they were not on the moon. I told them to follow me out of the house and see. They were very surprised to see that their house was now on the Moon. I wondered if I had done something when I had changed the scenery and had somehow taken the houses with me...or taken the moon home to me.

And that's actually all I remember of being on the moon.

----------


## Twoshadows

Lucid Dream:

There was a fish tank in front of me. It was very large, about five feet long and two feet tall. I looked in an was surprised that there were no fish in it. It was slightly murky with large grey rocks in it. As I looked I saw two guppies come out from behind the rocks. 

Yes, I remembered I had guppies in this tank. One had a beautiful violet colored tail. A moment later I noticed several babies swimming around. Oh, cool, my guppies were breeding. Maybe in a few months I would have a tank full of guppies.


Then I saw something in the tank that startled me. It was a shark. It was bluish grey. I knew I had seen sharks in fish tanks before, but this one seemed odd to me. I looked at it again and tried to figure out what was not right. Its mouth was open. It almost looked like a toy, but yet it was swimming around.


I think I know what's wrong. Maybe this is a dream. This is exactly what would show up in a dream. I need to try to fly. I turn from the tank and take off. In a moment I'm in the air flying next to a two story house that I knew was hone in the dream.


I suddenly remembered that I needed to eat something that I had been craving but couldn't eat in real life. I flew back to the ground. I saw a paper plate on the grass. I looked closely and saw a small pile of roasted salted cashew nuts on the plate. Ha! That's what my friends had been eating in real life yesterday and they looked so good to me. I scooped them up and popped them into my mouth as I hovered horizontally over the ground about 8 inches high. I then went on to the next paper plate that was on the grass. I was suddenly really hoping to find some rich and chewy fudge brownies. As I got closer I could see a big cookie. I picked it up and saw that there were M&Ms in it. Well, I love cookies too, so this was alright. I shoved the cookie in my mouth and flew back up to the roof of the house again. I thought about what I could do in this dream. I felt that my time was short. I knew I would lose the dream if I didn't think of a task to do quick.

I knew I had read the MM tasks--but nothing was coming to mind. Had I read the DV tasks for April? I couldn't remember. But I did remember that the Task of the Month for last month was to grow and tree and eat a piece of dream fruit. I decided that I would do this one.

I looked back down to the ground and saw a clear patch of grass out in the backyard. That would be the place. I focused on the ground. I wanted to do this fast. I gave a little "push" and I immediately saw a tree sprout up out of the ground. Like I had hoped, I grew extremely fast until about seven seconds later it was a full grown tree. It was about twenty feet tall and had the shape of an elm tree. I looked to the far side and saw a branch that was covered with reddished colored fruit. As I got closer I could see that the red peel didn't fully cover the white fruit inside. Each quarter of the fruit had a stripe of peel connecting from the top to the bottom. Between the striped of peel I could see inside to the fruit. It was white and shaped like a peeled orange. It had brown seeds on it that were the same size and shape as the beet seeds I had planted in real life last week.

I picked the fruit off the tree. By this time there was no peel on it at all. I knew the fruit was hollow, so I gripped it and gave a little twist. It pulled apart into two perfect halves. The fruit was smooth--about the consistency of a mango. I put it to my mouth and took a bite. It had a sweet yet tangy flavor that reminded me of a guava, yet milder. I took a few more bites, then flew back up in the air.

My hands felt funny. I put my left hand in front of me so I could see it. I was wearing black leather gloves. My fingers were twisted in weird uncomfortable angles. I laughed a little bacause I know that my hands are never right in dreams. I tried to straighten my fingers out. A glove fell from my hand. I must have been holding and extra glove. I tried to move my fingers again and another glove fell out of my hand. It was strange. And my fingers were still twisted up. I suddenly realized that my real life hands were most likely tucked under me in a way that made them feel bent and uncomfortable, but I couldn't fix that without waking up, so I decided to move on. But as I flew, I could feel the dream slipping. 

I thought I awoke...but in retrospect I just moved on to a non lucid dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

Just bumping this before it gets put in the archives. I guess I really need to be trying for another lucid soon.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a lucid dream 2 days ago when I was visiting my mom. Unfortunately it was one of my least recalled LDs. I do remember a few things though. I remember that I was flying. I was feeling very happy to be lucid dreaming. I had this desire to take off my shirt. So I did. I wanted everyone to see how beautiful and sexy I was.



Haha...another topless dream. Honestly I don't know what these are all about. I'm sure people could interpret my dreams and tell me all sorts of interesting things.   ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

WBTB Lucid Dream:

I don't remember exactly what triggered lucidity. I was in a strange house and something didn't seem right and I decided to fly. As soon as I did, I knew that I was definitlely in a dream.

The first thing that popped into my mind was "cake". I wanted to eat some cake. In real life I had had quite a few situations lately where people were eating cake around me and I couldn't because I am trying to lose that last 7 pounds or so.

So I thought, "Finally--I'm going to have CAKE!"

I knew I was pretty good at just thinking about bad food and then instantly finding it. And that was the case now. I looked below where I was hovering and there was a plate with a vanilla creme cake. A first I was a little disappointed that it wasn't a killer chocolate cake. But as I flew to it, it looked very good. I picked it up. It was a whole cake, round, two layered and slightly on the flat side. I put it to my mouth and put my tongue out to taste it. To my horror, there was no flavor. I then shoved a big part of the cake into my mouth and moved it around over my tongue and taste buds. Finally the flavor started to come out. The creme layer in the middle was especially good. I ate the whole cake in about three bites.

I started to fly around again. I don't remember much at this point. I either had a false awakening or my thoughts drifted away from lucidity.

But then at some point I thought about cake again. Wait a minute--I was still dreaming, right? I looked in front of me and there was another identical cake. I was so happy to still be dreaming and also lucid. I picked up the cake and enjoyed eating the whole thing again.

Later (or maybe this was in that in between cakes part)  I remember being on my roof and looking over the edge and seeing the Grand Canyon in front of me. I thought about how it would take bravery to run to the edge and jump right off and into the Canyon. I was almost too afraid to try, but finally I got the courage and ran to the end and put my arms out and just let myself fall.I don't remember any more details.



Haha...I'm sure that everyone who reads my all food dreams thinks that I am a total pig. And I really do seem that way in these dreams. It's just nice to really let go and pig out. And it's probably really good for me if it keeps me from doing so in real life.

----------


## Twoshadows

Lucid Dream (WBTB):

I knew I was dreaming, yet there was no image. I imagined myself flying and after a moment could feel the wind and motion, but still without any visuals. Finally I could see and saw that I was hovering over my backyard in LA. Beyond the yard was Lake Powell. I decided I wanted to fly over the lake and dive in and go to the bottom.

I approached the lake and started to dive down. But as I got closer I could see that the lake was very dark and murky. It freaked me out some. So as I got to the surface of the lake I stopped right before I went into the water. 

Unknown transition....

I was by a pool. I wanted to try to breathe underwater. [I had done this before so I'm not sure why I wanted to try this so badly at the moment.]

I flew right over the surface and dunked my head into the water. The water was cool and wet. I didn't want to take a breath. I started having a little argument with myself. "Breathe...this is just a dream." "No, the water feels too real. It'll get in my mouth and lungs. It'll feel awful." "No, the water isn't real, your body is in bed breathing air. If you take a breath, your body will breathe air." "See--I opened my mouth a little and water came in. It might not be real, but it feels real and will make me choke if I take a big breath."

But finally I took a breath. I could feel water in my mouth, but only air came down to my lungs. I was almost surprised, but then I was relieved and took several more breaths.

Unknown transition....

I was standing in front of a mirror. I noticed that I looked like a guy. I had sandy blond hair which was slightly curly. I had nice full lips and a little stubble on my chin and cheeks. I had nice dark eyebrows and eyelashes. I was wearing a pink and while bike jersey.I decided to take off my shirt and look at my chest. I was pretty pale, but I had nice muscles.

Then I decided that I wasnted to have my girl body back, so I tried to make my breasts grow. At first nothing happened. Then finally, I grew small breasts. But I wanted bigger breast so I kept trying.

But I think I woke up or lost the dream before that happened, because that's all I remember.

----------


## Twoshadows

Here is my lucid dream from last night:

I found myself in Marsha's backyard. I suddenly felt awkward because she wasn't there with me. So I left the backyard and saw Shannon. She was in Marsha's neighbor's house. I went in with Shannon. But then I realized that we shouldn't be in that home either. I wondered how I kept ending up in places where I felt like I didn't belong. I walked out of that house too.

As I looked at the big tree in front of me I suddenly knew that there was a good chance that I could fly over it. I suspected that I was dreaming, but I wasn't entirely sure until I took off flying over the tree.

I felt thrilled that I was finally lucid dreaming again. I remembered that I wanted to use my senses and really "feel" the dream. I flew back down to the tree. I ran my fingers along a branch and felt the leaves go through my fingers. i tried to compare that experience to real life. I could definitely feel the leaves, but something was a little different from real life, yet I couldn't say exactly what it was. I pulled off the very end of the branch and put the leaves up against my lips and felt the texture of the leaves. this felt more real. I thought about tasting the leaves, but i felt the dream fade. 

I knew I had to get back in to the dream.

The next thing I know I am in what looks like a dorm room. Tanya is standing in front of me. I remember that I need to do the *Task of the Month*. "Tanya, I need you to sing something for me." She looks at me like I'm crazy, so I say again, "Tanya, this is important, I need you to sing something for me--anything."

So she starts to quietly sing a song. It isn't something that I recognize, and I couldn't understand the words. I asked her what the song was. She told me that it was a Japanese song. I asked her what it was about. She laughed and said, "It's actually about Mickey Mouse."  She said "Mickey Mouse" with this very exaggerated Japanese accent. And that made me laugh too.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a super long Lucid Dream this morning. I did a WBTB ahd had the LD between 5:30 and 6:30am. The problem is that it was so long and that I did so many things that I don't remember the excact order of or transitions between all the things I did. But I will share what I remember. And I do rmember that it was a very enjoyable time.

Lucid Dream:

I think my dreams started with being in a *cave*. The water was a beautiful clear glowing green like Lake Powell, yet I was enclosed in a multi room cave. I was talking on my phone to Tia and I kept getting distracted and would forget to talk for long periods of time until she would say, "Are you still there?" and I would have to apologize. I was floating on what might have been an innertube. At one point I remember floating to a waterfall between rooms and deciding to hover over the waterfall instead off falling.

That may have been the trigger for lucidity.

I remember flying up to a tree like I did in my last LD and touching the branches. I wanted this LD to really count, and I felt that the best way was to really "feel" it by *using my senses*. I remember really paying attention to the *feel of the wind and movement as I flew.* I was very pleased at how real this felt. (Sometimes when I look back at my flying experiences I can't remember if I really felt anything and then it doesn't seem very fun or real).

I flew down to the road and saw some rocks in the gutter. I hovered down really low and *picked up a pebble sized rock in my lips and tried to taste it*. It seemed to taste just like a rock. I then started to bite it with my front teeth. It crunched and melted like tiny ice chips.

I then flew down very low along the street. I pushed my first finger down on the asphalt as I flew. *It got hot and felt burned*. When it was too *painful* I pulled it off and looked at it. It was blackish and shiny.

I remember being on a rooftop and flying around from rooftop to rooftop. Some of the buildings were unusual. I can't remember why I thought that--only that I did. There were people on the roofs working on them. No one noticed me.

At some point I was indoors and *I looked in the mirror*. I felt I looked completely normal. But that was disappointing. So I changed my looks. When I was done I looked about a quarter black and three quarters caucasian. I had wavy hair that was shoulder length and blond with dark roots. My skin was olive toned and I had big brown eyes and full lips with a small chin. I thought I looked gorgeous. I pulled up my shirt and saw that my breasts were bigger (haha--why do I always do this?)

I flew around again looking like this and with my shirt pulled up. No one had seemed very impressed with my flying before. Maybe they would notice me now. I think I got a few glances, but it was still disappointing.

And at this point this is all I remember.

----------


## Twoshadows

I did a WBTB. As I lay in bed about to go back to sleep I had every intention of having a lucid dream and completing the Task of the Month of controling the elements. That positive thinking paid off.

Lucid Dream:

I was looking out over *Lake Powell*. It was dusk and the lake was mostly in shadows. I already knew I was dreaming. I wanted a better view of the lake so I made my vision rise (I say this because I was not aware of my body or myself flying). In the past I have often had difficulty viewing an area as I flew upward. But I felt very pleased the lake stayed very clear and in focus as my view of it changed. Soon I had a great view of the South end of the Lake. I could see Lone Rock, Wahweap, and Castle Rock.

I remembered that I was going to do the *Task of the Month*. The Task is to *control 2 of the 4 elements*. I wanted to control water and fire, but I also wanted to try to do air. I looked at the lake and knew it would be good for the controlling water part. But suddenly I really wanted to do air first. I had wanted to try to form a tornado. And then I looked again at the lake and wondered what it would be like to make a tornado and then set it down on the water and see if I could then form a water spout.

So I concentrated on a place above Wahweap Bay.* I made a tornado*. It was a little hard to see, but I knew it was there. I carefully lowered it down onto the surface of the water. At first I didn't see anything happen. Then I saw the surface of the water start to move in a circular pattern. Then I saw this large area of water lift and spin up into the air. And then suddenly there was a *very large water spout* swirling and spinning way up into the air.

I felt proud of myself and considered that a success. I then took myself down to the ground and decided to start a fire with my mind. I had done that several times before and knew that I would have no problem with it. I saw that I was standing next to a stone cabin. There was a clump of dead grass in front of me. I figured that that would be a good place for a fire. I looked at the grass and willed a fire to start. Then I remembered that it was so much easier if I pointed my finger at it while I concentrated. I lifted my finger and* instantly the little grass clump ignited*. I just stood there for a time and watched the fire burn until the grass was completely consumed by the fire.

I wanted to do more, but at this point my dream ended.

----------


## Twoshadows

I don't remember what I was doing in the dream, but I had this feeling "Well, this is just a dream, anyway, so I might as well try something interesting." 

I was thinking about doing a *Task of the Month*, but for some reason I thought the Task was to *"Eat a Bug".*

I started to fly low to the ground and very slow. I saw some rocks. I picked a medium sized one up and looked under it to see what bugs I could find. Under this rock I saw several *large long legged ants*. I thought about picking one up. But suddenly the thought of those long hairy-ish legs moving on my tongue have me the heebie jeebies. So I moved on. 

I wondered what kind of bug would be less creepy to eat. I thought about trying to find a *ladybug*. They didn't have long legs. They bodies were small and compact. As soon as I thought that I saw movement out of the corner of my eye. It was a *ladybug*. What luck. But as I looked at it scurrying along I just couldn't bring myself to eat it.

I then looked over to some grass to the left of where I was still hovering. I saw a large *sow bug* crawling up a long blade of grass. I reached to grab it, but again, the thought of actually putting that thing in my mouth just made me shudder. I decided that I just couldn't do it.

And that is all I remember from that dream. I am a little surprised at how squimish I was in the dream about eating bugs. I mean, I knew it was just a dream. It should have been easy. Heck, I've even done it in real life from being dared. I know it's in me. Oh well. It wasn't really a Task anyway.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Long LD from two nights ago*:

*Ed* called me and told me to look at the *Moon* outside. I went out onto my oorch. I was at my old home in LA. I saw the full moon. It was very large. I then was what looked like a satelite passing the moon. It then sped up and brightened up until it looked like a* fireball*. I thanked Ed for hainvg me go out to see that.

Then I was in my kitchen. Several family members were there. There was a hole on the floor and water was leaking in. Ed was there. Marie asked him about the army.

We then went back out to the porch and my *telescope* was there. We pointed it at the *moon* and looked at it. I was amazed by all the detail I could see. I could even see red streaks on the rock which made the moon look like it was made from sandstone.

Something about this seemed odd. I wondered if this was a dream. But I knew that this was real. This was way too real to be a dream. But at the same time I decided to jump up in the air like I would in a dream because it seemed like a funny thing to do.

Well, I jumped and hovered a sec. It wasn't much, but I thought about it. I knew that in real life I wouldn't hover for even a second.

Suddenly I knew without a doubt that I was dreaming. I flew up in the air over my old neighborhood. It felt amazing. I noticed that I could feel the wind and the coolness of the night air and the feeling in my stomach of going up and down.

I wanted to go even faster, but strugged, like I usually do. I focused on rockets coming out of my feet, and I felt like I was going faster, but nothing around me moved much faster.

I then remembered that I needed to do a *Task of the Month*. One Task was to go *Trick-or Treating*. I landed back down in my neighborhood where I Trick or Treated as a child. I seemed really big, like my neighborhood was made out of dollhouses. But I leaned close to a house and rang the doorbell. Someone opened the door and I said "Trick-or-Treat!" They put something in a bag I was holding. I didn't see it, but I knew it was a *tootsie roll*. I went to another house. This time the person saw me and ran away screaming. I went to another house, and they gave me another toosie roll. The person in the fourth house ran away again. I laughed and knew that they were programmed to do that.


I then looked around. Things around me looked like a *World of Warcraft* setting. I saw these *kittens* all around me in various places. I thought, "Oh, that's for the new quest. If I had accepted the quest the kittens would be all sparkley." I wished I was on the quest so I could collect the kittens.

I floated up in the air again and came to a *boardwalk*. I landed. I saw a good looking guy and decided to *kiss* him. I didn't even bother to say anything to him first. I just pulled him to me and kissed him. After the kiss, he looked at me with a surprised, but not unhappy look. Then as if to get in the spirit of things, he then pulled an older lady to him and kissed her. After that kiss he looked at me to make a face, like "that wasn't really a good idea. I should have just kissed you again." So I asked him to kiss me again. but for some reason he started talking about "okra" and we never did kiss again.

I then decided to talk to some dream characters. I saw a bar next to me. I went up to the counter and saw the *bartende*r. He was about 55 with graying hair and he was very tall and had a beer belly and stubble on his face. 

I leaned toward him across the counter and asked him the first thing that came to mind, *"Am I dreaming?"* 

*"Yes."* He answered.

*"How do you know?"* I asked.

I can't remember what he said, but he started going off on all this *scientific* stuff. It really surprised me to get this from a bartender. I then asked him something else that I no longer remember. This time he said, "Ask Nurse May." And he pointed to a lady standing next to him. 

I leaned to her and said, "Hey, Nurse--  I mean, hi May..." And then I asked her if I was dreaming.

"Yes." she answered, and I am pretty sure she went off on a complicated explanation why she knew that.

I then asked, *"What do you see when you look at me?"*

She said some word that I didn't understand, *"Ethano..."----*something.

I then turned to someone else by me and asked then to look up that word for me since I was unfamiliar with it. They read me the definition*...."one who is ruled by the hourglass."
*

Hmmm...that was odd.

Then the dream started to fade. I looked over to the bartender again and also at my hands and willed the dream to come back to full clarity. It seemed to do so.

Then I was back in the *World of Warcraft* setting. Around me were *frogs*. I knew the quest was to chase the frogs. But I remember somehow my *sister Susan* was there. I didn't want to do the quest anymore. I wanted to talk to my sister, who was dead. But then I knew that I could do both. So I said, "Self, go chase the frogs while I talk to Susan." And I saw myself go running after the frogs. And I started talking to Susan.

And that is all I remember. I am pretty sure that there were a couple of other parts of the dream that I don't remember.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a super long *Lucid dream* again last night. So that's good. I seem to be picking up again on the lucid dreaming. It was anothe WBTB. And is one of the rarer times where I let the dream sort of take me along.

*Lucid Dream:*

The first thing I remember in the dream was being in a large body of water. I was swimming, I think. I saw two *boats* in front of me. I went over their wakes and enjoyed the bouncing motion. I then decided to surprise the drivers of the boats by speeding up and catchin up with them. So I did and came up right between them when they were quite close. I remember one driver (a nice looking man) looking at me in amazement. I smiled back. I decided to really surprise them by suddenly taking off into the sky.

At some point here I was lucid, although I don't remember the exact moment.

It took me a couple of tries, but soon I was flying up and above the boats and up into the sky. We were close to shore at this point and I could see a *resort* right there on the beach. I knew the boat drivers were going to the resort. I wanted them to find me again. So I decided to hang out there and wait for them.

There were many patios and terraces. I wandered around. I passed several *pools* and saw some *hot tubs*. I wanted to get in a hot tub. I was sure that the warm water would keep me lucid, and I didn't want to lose lucidity until after I found the drivers. Each of the hot tubs I came to had people in them. Some hot tubs were small and had a couple in them. But there were at least two big hot tubs--but these were full of kids or teenagers. I finally decided to just squeeze in a hot tub. After all, these weren't real people. But each time I came to one with a couple, it just felt weird to get in. I decided that I would get into one of the big ones. I came to an upper level where I remembered there being the biggest hot tub. But it was just crowded with boys about 12-14 years old.

Suddenly I remembered a thread I had just read that day on *Dreamviews* about *weather*, and how a lot of people have no interesting weather in dreams. I looked up toward the sky (there was a shade covering over the pools, but I could see out past it toward the ocean). I could see many grey clouds. I decided to help it rain. I asked the boys by me in the hot tub if they would like it to rain. Several said, "Sure". So I concentrated on the grey clouds and made them swirl bigger and blacker. Then I focused on making rain come down. I finally saw something come out from the clouds. It wasn't rain, though. They were flowers. A whole bunch of *small black flowers*. *Could there be anything cooler than making it rain black flowers??*

I then decided that I would just get in a pool. Maybe the cold water would be better for lucidity. On the way down to a lower level, I kept running my hand along the* iron rail posts.* I felt that the bump bump bump against the side of my hand would be good for that physical sensory that keeps me in a dream.

I came to the pool and started taking my clothes off. I knew I had my blue swim suit on under. I seemed to have on several layers of clothing and it was taking longer than I wanted to get undressed. Then *Jeff* was there and he started talking to me. I told him how I was trying to stay lucid. Part of me wondered if I was talking to him in real life and that he would think it was cool that was was actually lucid dreaming.

Then I got in the pool. The water was neither hot or cold. I swam to one end. I saw a man and a little boy. The boy had sand all over his hair. He was black and the sand was covering his short hair completely. When he leaned over I saw that it ran into his face. I told him to lean over and hold still, that I would help him brush it out. I brushed and brushed, and so much sand came out...and bigger rocks too. Finally I felt that I had gotten most of it out, and the boy went back to playing with his bucket and shovel.

I started walking around the pool area again. I saw a *glass water container with ice and lemons*. I got a plastic cup and turned the little spigot and filled my glass. I took a drink. I was disappointed that the ice water didn't taste cold.  I turned around and saw *two nice looking guys* standing right by me. One was tall and had curly blond hair. The other was a little shorter and had brow hair. I took my cup of ice water and splashed it right up at the tall guy's face. He looked surprised. I said,"I've always wanted to do that." I laughed. This was a dream, but I still wasn't sure how the guy would react. He just wiped the water of his face and kept looking at me with a half smile, but confused look.

The brown haired guy then got a glass of water. I told him, "Go ahead." I faced him expecting him to splash water on my face. Instead he splashed  it on his own face. I laughed again. Then I just grabbed the guy and started kissing him serious and deep. We were suddenly very passionate. We moved as we kissed until we were in another room. I pulled away for a sec and asked, "Is this okay with you?" I didn't want him to have a girlfriend right here that would see us. He said, "This isn't a problem. I'm willing to go all the way." I was suddenly a little unsure. All I really wanted to do was kiss. More than that seemed wrong.


Then I seemed to wake up. I thought, "Oh man, another really long lucid dream for me to try to remember. I started to back track the dream in my mind. Then I knew I had to start writing it down immediately. I didn't want to forget, and I somehow knew that I only had a matter of time before this dream slipped away. So I grabbed the closest thing to write on which was a piece of cardboard. *I started writing it down*. But part of me knew that this was a waste of time since this wasn't real. I knew I needed to wake up for real.

But I don't think I woke up at this time. I went on to another dream involving my younger sister...but now I can't read my notes...and I no longer remember.

----------


## Twoshadows

Lucid Dream:

This seemed like a long dream. But at this time it's fairly mixed up in my mind. I remember parts, but I am unsure how they fit together. So there will be some guessing.

I remember walking down the street with a group of people. I could see little *alligators* coming out to the sidewalk. I thought it was amazing and cool. I had never seen alligators on the streets like this. I pulled out my camera. But my camera was having problems and wasn't taking pictures. I felt frustrated at first. Then I thought, "But this is just a dream--why do I even care about getting pictures of alligators at all. Well, because alligators are cool. I have to keep trying to get my camera to work."

But then, of course, I suddenly realized that if this was just a dream then I should do something else. So I flew up in the air.

But this is where I get mixed up. I think I was suddenly with Jeff. I flew away from him. Then I flew back knowing he would appreicate it if I stayed and made out with him. I think I *kissed* him a little, but for some reason it seemed he didn't want to do anything. I *took off my shirt* and looked at myself in the *mirror* and saw that I looked sexy. And I flew off again.

I wanted to *fly* to the ocean. I flew over the countryside with rolling hills and pastures. I thought I saw the ocean, but it ended up being a lake. Then I looked beside me and saw a mountain. On the side were ledges that had animals like *elk and deer*. I thought it was so cool. I flew very close to a huge elk.

I can't remember what happened next. I'm pretty sure I was with these kids for a while. I think my lucidity was slipping away.

I do remember that I thought someone from real life telling me it was *time to wake up*. But I told them that I wasn't ready to wake up. And to be a rebel I opened a cabinet door and pulled out some *chocolate bars*. "I still need to eat chocolate." I took a bite. I wanted there to be carmel inside the bar and was happy to see that there was. I took many big bites, being a complete pig. I looked in the *mirror* and saw chocolate all over my face. There was a little girl with me also eating chocolate. She was making a mess too and we laughed at eat other.


When I awoke from my dream I noticed my alarm hadn't gone off like it should. I thought it was interesting that I had that voice telling me it was time to get up, probably about the time my alarm should have gone off.

I also know that there was more to this dream, and I have forgotten it.

----------


## Twoshadows

Lucid Dream:

I remember being somewhat lucid and *"falling" though the streets*. It was like I was flying to get somewhere, but I wasn't going fast enough, so I let myself fall. I have never tried that before. It was wonderful. It had all the sensations of falling _down_, but in this case I was falling horizontally. I tried to catch and remember all the street names as I zoomed by. The only ones I remember were*"Compost St"* and *"Mire St".* Odd names, but I'm glad I remembered at least two.

I feel like this dream was a breakthough for me. Maybe this "falling" concept is what I need to fly faster. I'm really good at falling. And I enjoy it so much. *So why not fall forward instead of down?*

----------


## ninja9578

What is it with you and topless dreams?  Could be a dream sign  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

Yeah--except I'm almost always already lucid when I strip, so it should make perfect sense to me why I always do it. But it doesn't.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Lucid Dream*:

I don't remember how it started. I just remembered that I was doing something and it came to me that I was dreaming, yet it took me a moment to let go of what I was doing and get on with the LD. I took off *flying*. I was flying fairly low through the streets of an old town. The *wind* was blowing fairly hard. It was the first time I remember ever flying in wind. I could feel the wind whipping through my hair a lot more than with normal flying, and it was pushing me around a bit. I remember wanting to fly faster and thinking about *rockets on my feet* (like I often do to fly faster) and felt myself speed up some.

I saw a *girl* standing in the street below, so I decided to stop and talk to her. I wanted to ask her something interesting, but nothing came to mind. She was holdng a piece of yellow paper. I looked at it and saw that it was a *flyer*. I read it (I had no problem reading the words. Ocassionally I will have trouble reading in dreams). I was determined that I would remember exactly what was on the flyer when I woke up. But it has now left me. It was something about a school event the girl was involved with.

And unfortunately that's all I remember of the dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had two short lucid dreams this last week, but I didn't write them down, so I don't remember a lot of details.

*LD 1:* 

Something triggered lucidity (I remember having that "aha" moment. I'm pretty sure that it was my camera), and I decided to fly. I don't remember doing anything else.

*Lucid dream 2:* 

I was in this building when I suddenly became lucid. It took a moment to realize that I needed to take advantage of my lucidity, so I tried to exit the building. I kept running into doors and having to open them. I was flying so I was horizontal. I came to what I knew was the last door. I also knew it was locked before I tried to open it. And sure enough, it was. I chided myself a little becasue I knew it didn't have to be locked. But I didn't worry about it. I immediately started ripping through the wall beside the door. I knew I had super strength and it would be fast. And it wasn't long before I had ripped through the layers of wall and had made a hole to the outside.

But I don't think I made it outside because tha is all I remember.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a lucid dream last night after a dry spell.

I woke up at about 3:30 and told myself I had to have and LD when I went back to sleep.

*Lucid Dream:*

I can't remember where I was, but I lifted up something and saw two *black widows*. One was really big and the other was smaller. I watched them for a moment. Then I started to notice that one looked strange. It looked more like a stuffed animal than a real spider. It suddenly dawned on me that I was in a dream, that_ finally_ something odd had triggered lucidity!

The first thing I did was to fly up in the air. I enjoyed the feeling of the wind moving against me. Then I remembered what I had been thinking before bed--that if I had a LD, I would eat something really good, because in real life I am on day 6 of a juice feast, and I know in the past I have used LDs to satisfy desires for foods I am not eating IRL.

So I flew down and saw a fridge. I opened it hoping for something really tasty to be inside. I was disappointed to find that it had mostly condiments and a dozen eggs. Finally I willed something to appear..and there on the top shelf was a plate of *cheesecake*. I grabbed the plate and put a piece in my mouth. It was lemon cheesecake with a layer of solid dark chocolate on top. I was quite happy that this is what appeared. I stuffed piece after piece in my mouth. I was a little disappointed that my sense of taste was less than normal. But all in all it was satisfying.

Before finishing the plate I decided I wanted to fly again. So I took off. Above me I could see clouds. It had been a while since I had flown up to the clouds. I kept flying as fast as I could and finally entered the cloud. For a few moments I couldn't see anything. Then I popped out in a space in the middle of the cloud. The space was like a cave becasue I could see a place to exit the cloud on one side. So I flew up and through the hole and saw to my excitement that I was about to come up to the top of the cloud. The sky had light but was dimmer than sunlight. I realized that it was light from the full moon. I couldn't have been happier.

So I burst out over the top of the cloud and could see the whole top of the cloud glowing in the moonlight. I flew over the cloud for a while, then I wished I could just lay on the cloud, so I tried. I found that the cloud felt like a fluffy sheepskin blanket. I rolled around on it for a while. It was quite warm and so comfortable. Finally I rolled to the edge and hung my head over and looked down. I then let myself roll head first down off the cloud and enjoy the sensation of falling.
 
And that's all I remember.

----------


## Twoshadows

I have had *5 LDs* in the last month or two that I haven't recorded. Not sure why I have been so lazy in getting them written up. For now I will start with a some key words to make it easier to come back and write them up.

*LD#1*: Jeff falling, flying in canyon

*LD#2*: Flying

*LD#3*: Sex, closet

*LD#4*: Asking questions, kissing

*LD#5*: Fish, question, flying over London, red canyons, break machine, girl/guy, sick

----------


## Twoshadows

I had another LD a few days ago.

I was in a room with all these *fish tanks*. I noticed a tank sitting on what seemed like my bed, the water and fish were spilling out becasue it wasn't level. I scrambled to pick up all the fish I could find.

The dream went on like this for a while. I kept trying to pick up fish that had jumped or spilled out of their tanks. At one point I reached my hand in a smal tank with baby fish. They all started sticking to my hand like little leaches. i tried to get them off and back into the water, but some of them smeared. It was stressful.

I also remember picking up a *dogfaced pufferfish* off the floor. I remembered thining that it was odd that I had a pufferfish since they were salt water fish and I had only fresh water tanks.

And then *I noticed all the fish "swimming" in the air*. 

This was the thing that finally made my question my state. It only took a second to realize that this was a dream. Of course at that point I wondered why it took so long to figure it out.

 Suddenly I was with *Carl* so I took him *flying*. I noticed how vivid the wind and motion of flying felt. We were at my grandparents house. I also wanted to *jump from rooftop to rooftop* like I had in the past, but I didn't have very good luck. I remember flying towards my grandparent's neighbors roof, but I don't think I got to any other roofs. I'll have to keep trying that one. When I did it in the past it was so exhilerating...possibly better than flying.

----------


## Twoshadows

I was floating in the air with Tanya, Philip, Sarah, and Kierra when I suddenly became lucid.

I decided that I wanted to begin my dream by asking them some *insightful questions*. So I blurted out the first thing that came to me. I turned to Sarah and asked, "What is the best thing about me?"

She countered back, "Well, what's the best thing about _me_?"

I said, "Hey--this is _my_ lucid dream. I get to ask the questions."

But she decided to be difficult and not answer. So I looked to Tanya. I asked again something like, "What's something good about myself?" I looked at her with pleading eyes, because I wanted her to answer the question. She looked back at my eyes and finally answered, *"You're sincere."* Ok...I would be satisfied with that.

I then asked both Kierra and Philip the same thing only to have them ask the same question Sarah did.

I started getting frustrated. I said, "Darn it. This MY lucid dream. And I'll prove it."

I stuck out my arm, and said, *"If this weren't my lucid dream, could I make my arm glow?" And for a second I was worried because I had never tried to make my body glow before. But my dream powers cooperated and soon my arm was bright.

*I then said, with my arm still out,* "If this weren't my lucid dream could I turn my hand blue. And I focused on my hand until it turned blue.
*

*"Or could I make my hand big?" And soon my hand was growing and strangely large.

"Or could I make it small?" And I then strank it until is was about half normal size.

"Or could I make it white?" I turned it a ghostly white.
*

Then I decided that I had done enough. I was feeling quite satisfied with this little exercise in dream control.  I needed to move on. I wanted to try to go through a mirror again since this has been giving me trouble that last few attempts.

I found a mirror. It was cracked in a few places. I think I was in what was supposed to be my aunt's house because she was suddenly standing with my in the hallway. I decided to run at the mirror and try for the spot that had the largest unbroken area.

I took off running only to hit the mirror. Instead on bouncing right back I kind of hung there for a moment before I rolled myself down off the mirror. I tried two more times with the same result and concluded that I would probably never get through a mirror again since I had somehow developed a mental block.

I decided to try to fly to the moon by going outside and just flying up. I was a little surprised that my dream was lasting this long, but I didn't want to waste it. I knew from past experiences that the quicker I run from one goal to the next the more focused on the dream I was and less likely to lose lucidity.

It was night outside. I could see so many bright stars. The night sky seemed magical. I was in a city. I had come out of a large building. I saw a bilboard in front of me. It had Mickey Mouse and was an ad for Disneyland. It made me smile. I looked around and saw several more signs all for Disneyland. It made me feel really happy about this place that I had found. I started flying upward. I suddenly heard a conversation on the ground below of a man talking to a boy about finding this certain destination. I tried to follow the conversation, but never was quite sure what they were talking about. It reminded me of the odd audio hallucinations that I sometimes hear right as I am waking up in the morning.

And it was right after that that I suddenly was awake. And my alarm went off about 20 seconds later.

----------


## Twoshadows

I just had a long lucid dream that I hardly remember. I really hate when that happens.

I remember the part where I was doing something and thought, "Why am I bothering with this since this is a dream? I need to be accomplishing some lucid tasks."

I rembemer eating an apple with no flavor, and thinking that I needed to find something that actually tasted like something.

I remember flying around quite a bit.

I remember thinking about going to the moon, but I must have been to lazy to try.

I finally reember being bored so I took off my shirt and flew around topless like I seem to really enjoy doing in my dreams--I have no idea why.

----------

